# "Furaffinity will not be up tonight (that is, Monday)" discussion



## dave hyena (Aug 4, 2008)

This thread is for discussing the announcement here:

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=535670#post535670

Disagreeing with other people is fine, but keep it civil. No need to swear at or insult other people! 

(The forum rules are here:  http://forums.furaffinity.net/announcement.php?f=11&a=1   For reference purposes)


----------



## Merriss (Aug 4, 2008)

Hahah.


----------



## Flatrabbit (Aug 4, 2008)

Called it.


----------



## WarMocK (Aug 4, 2008)

Too bad! :-(


----------



## Akira6766 (Aug 4, 2008)

The message sending system.... Okay then... Is that all that needs work at this point or is there more?


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Aug 4, 2008)

I would have been surprised if it were up. I'll be surprised if it's up by next month.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Aug 4, 2008)

Let the whining and moaning begin.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Aug 4, 2008)

Alright people, ya'll got your update!
And people, know that Dave Hyena is *admin*, which means he could ban you if he wanted. Note the blue for the administrators.


----------



## Arbiter (Aug 4, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Let the whining and moaning begin.



its already started


----------



## Drakaji (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't mind waiting another day but I'm still expecting to see all the impatient/underage people have a little hissy fit over this <<horrible grievance>> (translated for comprehension)


----------



## Ataris (Aug 4, 2008)

Sad day, but when shit happens, its something that can't be rushed, or else nothing would work right in the end.


----------



## johnnyblanco (Aug 4, 2008)

I knew it


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 4, 2008)

This is absurd. The whole thing is absurd.

I don't get it. What's to gain by setting a deadline when you know you're not going to make it? You just piss people off and make them feel like they were stupid for believing in you. 

Apparently, it doesn't pay to trust you, Dragoneer and Co.

So, what's the new deadline? A week? A month? A couple months? A freakin' year? What's it gonna take to get the damn website online again?


----------



## Grimfang (Aug 4, 2008)

No FA tonight? But what am I supposed to do BAWWWWW


----------



## johnnyblanco (Aug 4, 2008)

Thing I don't get.. he was working on code for private messages.. what was wrong with the code that was there?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 4, 2008)

I was hoping, but highly doubted it.  Oh well.  Thanks for letting us know.



Grimfang said:


> No FA tonight? But what am I supposed to do BAWWWWW



Browse Fchan.  ^.-.^  And talk with us in IRC.


----------



## johnnyblanco (Aug 4, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> This is absurd. The whole thing is absurd.
> 
> I don't get it. What's to gain by setting a deadline when you know you're not going to make it? You just piss people off and make them feel like they were stupid for believing in you.
> 
> Apparently, it doesn't pay to trust you, Dragoneer and Co.



Seconded


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 4, 2008)

johnnyblanco said:


> Seconded


Thirded
And yeah can't we just use the existing code?


----------



## Hellkat (Aug 4, 2008)

johnnyblanco said:


> Thing I don't get.. he was working on code for private messages.. what was wrong with the code that was there?



Ineffeicient and/or not working with the database optimization that took place, perhaps?

And it's not code for PM's, it's code for notification of new submissions, journals, mooses, etc.


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 4, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> This is absurd. The whole thing is absurd.
> 
> I don't get it. What's to gain by setting a deadline when you know you're not going to make it?


At the time, we had every reason to believe the goal was attainable.  It wasn't until less than 3 hours ago that it was decided the only way to meet the deadline would be for yak to work himself to death.


----------



## lostcat461 (Aug 4, 2008)

The gods laugh loudest when mortals make plans.


----------



## Sslaxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> At the time, we had every reason to believe the goal was attainable.


It doesn't matter if you _believed_ you did, you should have still hedged your bets. "Estimate" is a better word to use than "Deadline" in these circumstances, _every_ time.


----------



## PurpleDragon (Aug 4, 2008)

Reading FA status updates is like exchanging mails with an Ebay guy whom you suspect of scamming you, only a good deal more pathetic cause here you don't have to suspect something has gone terribly wrong. It really, really has.


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 4, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> At the time, we had every reason to believe the goal was attainable.



How attainable? Attainable as in "Yeah, this'll be a piece of cake, no problems." or attainable as in "Oh fuck, we need to hurry this shit up."?

Edit: Then fine. Yak gets a night off.


----------



## Drakaji (Aug 4, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> This is absurd. The whole thing is absurd.
> 
> I don't get it. What's to gain by setting a deadline when you know you're not going to make it? You just piss people off and make them feel like they were stupid for believing in you.
> 
> ...



Btw Yak made that deadline, not 'neer.
Just thought I'd throw that in.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 4, 2008)

^^

Never, NEVER if your work with a computer make concret announcement. Heard? NEVER!

They have theire own mind, thoughts, emotions... ok, not last, but that i've said before ^^

I bet it's not online tomorrow ^^


----------



## supersonic250 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Slams her head against keyboard repeatedly, in the hopes of knocking herself unconscious until the site is up...*


----------



## Grimfang (Aug 4, 2008)

Sticky this:



Artie said:


> http://pics.livejournal.com/artie_p/pic/00163r1b


----------



## akun (Aug 4, 2008)

hurray!


----------



## reallydude (Aug 4, 2008)

As I said before, it's best to believe in the worst and hope for the best: I'm sure it'll be done this week, but it sounds mostly like Yak needs time to rest not that it's impossible to fix. Wednesday morning (like by 5AM, really really early) is my guess.

Oh, but just to go the other way: I can't believe this, Furaffinity is the new DNF!


----------



## Rayne (Aug 4, 2008)

*Scoops up a handful of bawww and noms on it*

Mmmm, delicious.


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 4, 2008)

Then there's nothing that can be done. Yak will take a break, the server won't be up until tomorrow*.

*Or whenever.


----------



## johnnyblanco (Aug 4, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> How attainable? Attainable as in "Yeah, this'll be a piece of cake, no problems." or attainable as in "Oh fuck, we need to hurry this shit up."?
> 
> Edit: Then fine. Yak gets a night off.



Yak can get a night off.. but work in fricking shifts.. how HARD can that be? And if you don't have someone to take their place.. you HIRE someone.

I swear to fucking christ, folks. The reason I am pissed at this is because we were NOT given a estimate.. they set a DEADLINE and then that deadline went past.. with HOURS WITH NO WORD. 

Next time, don't make empty promises and a bunch of bullshit to save your ass.. my guess? If FA is up by Sept. it'll be a damn miracle

Johnny


----------



## Vgm22 (Aug 4, 2008)

Holy Crap! Yak has been busting his ass! He deserves to have some rest! Rest well Yak and thanks for your hard work! ^^ Plus LOL! Furries are whinning! XD It's sad really that we all can't find something else to do, but smash F5 a bazillion times, hoping it'll get FA up faster. Wonder how many keyboards in total have been smashed now? When FA gets back up, we need statistics...


----------



## Toonces (Aug 4, 2008)

Would an admin please embed Yakkity Sax on all forum pages, please.


(Or would that take a couple months to figure out?)


----------



## Drakaji (Aug 4, 2008)

I think it's amusing how so many (usually the same) people are baww'ing at this like it's some horrible travesty. Use the time to do something else. Draw something, go outside, or at least have some life beyond the FA Error page.


----------



## Grimfang (Aug 4, 2008)

Jesus Christ! I would understand if something SERIOUS was passing deadlines, but this is FA! Honestly... Pissed off over this?


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Aug 4, 2008)

I think the whiners about the whiners is a real nip under the tail. Maybe you should be happy to be alive... go outside... get away from the computer... do something physical... chase your tail. I just did... it made me feel all pink inside. Here... have a flower.


----------



## theredcatdances (Aug 4, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> At the time, we had every reason to believe the goal was attainable.  It wasn't until less than 3 hours ago that it was decided the only way to meet the deadline would be for yak to work himself to death.




I understand that it takes getting very close to a promisory time to realize it's not attainable at times, but it would be nice to know what's been going on since Thursday, especially considering the last thing we all heard was 'technically FA can be online in 4 hours' and 'the final deadline of FA's comeback is Monday morning'.


Not bitching, just very much so desiring more of an update then 'we overworked our Java monkey'


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 4, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Jesus Christ! I would understand if something SERIOUS was passing deadlines, but this is FA! Honestly... Pissed off over this?


To most, this is their life. Yeah, it's that serious.


----------



## Artie (Aug 4, 2008)

Oops, my (image) post got deleted while I was in the process of editing it to make it a not-rule-breaking post.

I don't feel like retyping everything I had typed soooo

Just quit all the complaining, it doesn't help anything.  The site'll be up when it's up, estimated return times or not.  It's a free site.  Yes we all donated, but a donation is a donation, not paying for a service.  They're working on it, it's not like the site isn't coming back.  There are other places to see furry art in the meantime.


----------



## Delphinidae (Aug 4, 2008)

johnnyblanco said:


> Yak can get a night off.. but work in fricking shifts.. how HARD can that be? And if you don't have someone to take their place.. you HIRE someone.
> 
> I swear to fucking christ, folks. The reason I am pissed at this is because we were NOT given a estimate.. they set a DEADLINE and then that deadline went past.. with HOURS WITH NO WORD.
> 
> ...


Dude, chill the FcukÂ® out. It's one thing to note something, and another to be a complete dickhead over it.


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 4, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Jesus Christ! I would understand if something SERIOUS was passing deadlines, but this is FA! Honestly... Pissed off over this?



Pathetic as it is, FA is all that some people have.

If you think I'm going outside in 100 degree weather, then you're not in your right mind. And I've already played all the goddamn Mario Galaxy I can take.


----------



## Toonces (Aug 4, 2008)

Just for the record the valiant knights springing into action to defend FA's honor with BAWWW macros and sarcasm are the most entertaining part of the farce.


----------



## Bonzzai (Aug 4, 2008)

Ah well, at least it's almost done. If you guys need furry art, go on other sites.


----------



## TehSean (Aug 4, 2008)

It's one year away from becoming a tradition.


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 4, 2008)

Ebon Lupus said:


> I think the whiners about the whiners is a real nip under the tail. Maybe you should be happy to be alive... go outside... get away from the computer... do something physical... chase your tail. I just did... it made me feel all pink inside. Here... have a flower.



I want to feed you to a pack of insane, bloodthirsty animals.

Chase your tail my facking arse.


----------



## Bonzzai (Aug 4, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Pathetic as it is, FA is all that some people have.
> 
> If you think I'm going outside in 100 degree weather, then you're not in your right mind. And I've already played all the goddamn Mario Galaxy I can take.



Hahahaha. Mario Galaxy has been something I'm doing, too.
I love the hot weather, though. I've been swimming a LOT lately. Try that 
I've been practicing diving so I can do a gainer. :U


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Aug 4, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> I want to feed you to a pack of insane, bloodthirsty animals.
> 
> Chase your tail my facking arse.


That sounds like fun.


----------



## Rabid (Aug 4, 2008)

Well this is disappointing. 

I had several commissions going and it would have been nice to notify them that I will be gone for vacation starting on the 5th for a month with no internet access.

Oh well, life goes on.


----------



## Sslaxx (Aug 4, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> I want to feed you to a pack of insane, bloodthirsty animals.
> 
> Chase your tail my facking arse.


Suit you, sir!


----------



## BillyRabbit (Aug 4, 2008)

Artie said:


> Oops, my (image) post got deleted while I was in the process of editing it to make it a not-rule-breaking post.
> 
> I don't feel like retyping everything I had typed soooo
> 
> Just quit all the complaining, it doesn't help anything.  The site'll be up when it's up, estimated return times or not.  It's a free site.  Yes we all donated, but a donation is a donation, not paying for a service.  They're working on it, it's not like the site isn't coming back.  There are other places to see furry art in the meantime.




1.  I hate that (the Hell of Retyping Things Forever)
2.  It helps to complain so you don't just keep it all in and go nuts, tho'.  If I didn't have complaining??  What would I do all day?  Man...it's, like, my favorite passtime.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 4, 2008)

Bonzzai said:


> Ah well, at least it's almost done. If you guys need furry art, go on other sites.


I've been to tons of other furry sites... I can't stand it anymore. This has to be the biggest 'Furry Only' site I can think of, and it's down.

Have you heard of meth, Yak? It'll keep you up all day.


----------



## Manacat (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm not angry, but as others have said giving a time frame for the site to be up at the LATEST, and then missing that date, is NOT a good thing to do.

If you aren't sure, you shouldn't be giving a date.  I'm not angry, but if I had commissions and such to do I sure would be.  It's a shame he was up so long without sleep, but if that's what it was going to take to get the site up... and it wasn't known it would be late until today, clearly it was known it was going to take some serious overworking to get it up.

If he needs rest, then he needs rest, but a concrete date should never have been given.


----------



## Toonces (Aug 4, 2008)

Anyone looking for something to do should pick up Ishmael Beah's _A Long Way Gone: Memoirs of a Boy Soldier_ and give it a read. Good book.

There are lots of other good books, too. Some of you might want to give them a try.

Why, you can even find short stories online. I suggest a little Franz Kafka for everybody.  The Metamorphosis for the TF fetishists, In The Penal Colony for the guro enthusiasts, and The Hunger Artist for any twink lovers in the crowd.


----------



## Akira6766 (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't get why a minor issue with the message notification subsystems compatibility with the database is enough of a problem to delay the sites return. If it were me and I knew it was an okay thing to do, I'd just disable the notification system and fix it while the sites up rather than miss a deadline over it :/

Most servers are capable of having stuff like that tweaked a bit while their online anyway, as long as the particular thing isn't running... right?
Sometimes requiring a reset depending on what your doing... 

I get the feeling there really has to be just a little bit more to it than what their telling us. 
Why? Because I'll bet you anything people could and would rather live without being told when people their watching submit a new piece of art stuffs & without being able to PM people than not have a head start on submitting/browsing. Unless you left out some details and that wouldn't even work if it were brought online...


----------



## tiggie (Aug 4, 2008)

its not up there doing a good job tryin to get it up, I wish they would of used some of the money to get some help in becase they must be running there selfs ragged
Mods, admin, who ever elce who works on/for this site, your doing a good job, its late it dosent matter much, i would rather be told weds and see it up tuesday though rather be late  be good


----------



## lapinbeau (Aug 4, 2008)

Yyyyup. I knew it.

I'd expect FA to be up Wednesday next week, at the absolute earliest.


----------



## Aiyno (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh? It isn't up? What a shame, guess I'll go look tomorrow and see if it is up then, and if not, nothing is lost anyway, they'll get there sooner or later.


----------



## Manacat (Aug 4, 2008)

Akira6766 said:


> I don't get why a minor issue with the message notification subsystems compatibility with the database is enough of a problem to delay the sites return. If it were me and I knew it was an okay thing to do, I'd just disable the notification system and fix it while the sites up rather than miss a deadline over it :/
> 
> Most servers are capable of having stuff like that tweaked a bit while their online anyway.
> Sometimes requiring a reset depending on what your doing...
> ...



Could you imagine the outrage if upon site return there were tens of thousands of submissions and people weren't notified of their watch lists?  That said, why were they messing with that in the first place rather than bringing the site up?  And if they needed to, why didn't they say so earlier, not 48 hours after something was obviously wrong?

Again, I'm not angry, but that just does not make sense. It's clear they knew this wasn't going right long before Monday.


----------



## Athais (Aug 4, 2008)

If i was a mod or a admin, i'd ban half of the people whining in this thread.  The sad thing is most of the people whining are either Underaged most likely, or has some other problem with them.

OH MY GOD I'VE WAITED ONE MONTH AND I CANNOT GO ANOTHER DAY.

Children.


----------



## raidy_and_dobe (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow... the uproar begins. This is ridiculous! So we have to wait longer? Big deal. The people who run the site have _lifes_ they have to _live_, Jobs, Families, and things.  I honestly don't think the site could of gone down at a better time- summer. *Go and have fun outside!* Even if it's raining, you can do a lot more then sit here and bitch and whine at Yak for taking a break. I say let'em rest. Go watch a movie? Play some games? Call your parents you don't talk to? Something... _Don't let these withdrawels from Fur Affinity being down cause a riot on the forums. . . _*We Are A Minority. We Are Alike. We Are A Family. We Do Not Need To Go At One Another's Throats Over This. *

Please, just  _get along_?


----------



## Appule69 (Aug 4, 2008)

Manacat said:


> I'm not angry, but as others have said giving a time frame for the site to be up at the LATEST, and then missing that date, is NOT a good thing to do.
> 
> If you aren't sure, you shouldn't be giving a date.  I'm not angry, but if I had commissions and such to do I sure would be.  It's a shame he was up so long without sleep, but if that's what it was going to take to get the site up... and it wasn't known it would be late until today, clearly it was known it was going to take some serious overworking to get it up.
> 
> If he needs rest, then he needs rest, but a concrete date should never have been given.



Agreed. I'm incredible annoyed that a "concrete" deadline was given and was missed BIG TIME. At this point I have SERIOUS doubts the site will EVER be online again. There will just be problem after problem after problem.


----------



## seadog-driftwood (Aug 4, 2008)

Could be worse. At lest it's near to completion. That being said, we know how it is with this stuff. Something could well come up and cause a further delay.

My humble suggestion: try back in 24 hours.


----------



## Kiguren (Aug 4, 2008)

Never set a deadline, if you are not 100% sure you will make it...


----------



## dave hyena (Aug 4, 2008)

Akira6766 said:


> I don't get why a minor issue with the message notification subsystems compatibility with the database is enough of a problem to delay the sites return.



It's not a minor issue, the site doesn't work as it is and won't till this has been fixed. 

I don't understand the programming things, but Yak has said: FA won't work as it is and this needs to be fixed before it can.

Rhainor suggested that we bring up FA in read only mode, so that people would have something at least. That was a very good idea, but unfortunately, it can't be brought up in read only mode even, till this issue has been fixed.


----------



## Manacat (Aug 4, 2008)

raidy_and_dobe said:


> Wow... the uproar begins. This is ridiculous! So we have to wait longer? Big deal. The people who run the site have _lifes_ they have to _live_, Jobs, Families, and things.  I honestly don't think the site could of gone down at a better time- summer. *Go and have fun outside!* Even if it's raining, you can do a lot more then sit here and bitch and whine at Yak for taking a break. I say let'em rest. Go watch a movie? Play some games? Call your parents you don't talk to? Something... _Don't let these withdrawels from Fur Affinity being down cause a riot on the forums. . . _*We Are A Minority. We Are Alike. We Are A Family. We Do Not Need To Go At One Another's Throats Over This. *
> 
> Please, just  _get along_?



The uproar isn't about the length of the wait, it's that a final deadline was given and missed, and if Yak was up 48 hours, it's clear it wasn't going right quite some time ago, and something should have been said before that.  Pushing the date up a day or three over a day before the posted final deadline would be less of an uproar than the site not coming up and at the last minute the reasoning being posted.

I'm not personally angry, but I could understand why some would be.


----------



## raidy_and_dobe (Aug 4, 2008)

Manacat said:


> The uproar isn't about the length of the wait, it's that a final deadline was given and missed, and if Yak was up 48 hours, it's clear it wasn't going right quite some time ago, and something should have been said before that.  Pushing the date up a day or three over a day before the posted final deadline would be less of an uproar than the site not coming up and at the last minute the reasoning being posted.
> 
> I'm not personally angry, but I could understand why some would be.



Understandable, but the fact that he worked 48 hours to meet a deadline that he did not meet... that's a lot, and I mean _a lot_ of work. And dedication as well.  So he missed the deadline but there is a small amount of work needs done now. Does this site coming back by said date mean more then the health and well being of one of our most devotees?


----------



## lapinbeau (Aug 4, 2008)

seadog-driftwood said:


> Could be worse. At lest it's near to completion.



Uh... Yeah. I'm sure it isn't. >_>


----------



## isthisagoodname (Aug 4, 2008)

Had a feeling. =/

*shrug*


----------



## Rufferstuff (Aug 4, 2008)

Akira6766 said:


> I don't get why a minor issue with the message notification subsystems compatibility with the database is enough of a problem to delay the sites return. If it were me and I knew it was an okay thing to do, I'd just disable the notification system and fix it while the sites up rather than miss a deadline over it :/
> 
> Most servers are capable of having stuff like that tweaked a bit while their online anyway, as long as the particular thing isn't running... right?
> Sometimes requiring a reset depending on what your doing...
> ...


 

There could be cascade issues with other parts of the site if a major part like that is not working.


----------



## Petrock (Aug 4, 2008)

Well, best of luck to Yak on his rest/relaxing/recouperation. If it was honestly believed (until today at least) that he'd have it up by today, then I don't see any reason to get angry...extremely disappointed? Yeah, but I'm sure everyone's getting used to that feeling now.

And to everyone who keeps going "quit whining", I want to see you go thirty five days without your favorite thing. You'll quickly learn you're either a hypocrite or a man of steel.


----------



## anyare (Aug 4, 2008)

Manacat said:


> The uproar isn't about the length of the wait, it's that a final deadline was given and missed, and if Yak was up 48 hours, it's clear it wasn't going right quite some time ago, and something should have been said before that.  Pushing the date up a day or three over a day before the posted final deadline would be less of an uproar than the site not coming up and at the last minute the reasoning being posted.
> 
> I'm not personally angry, but I could understand why some would be.



Thank You!


----------



## Arbiter (Aug 4, 2008)

Vgm22 said:


> Holy Crap! Yak has been busting his ass! He deserves to have some rest! Rest well Yak and thanks for your hard work! ^^ Plus LOL! Furries are whinning! XD It's sad really that we all can't find something else to do, but smash F5 a bazillion times, hoping it'll get FA up faster. Wonder how many keyboards in total have been smashed now? When FA gets back up, we need statistics...



XD too many big bro, too many .  Not to be a whiner or anything, i think the mods are doing there best to get the site back online, but what's got alot of people mad including me is the lack of updates. And when they do update, they seem to joke alot about stuff and not get serious. We don't want laughs, we want updates, and answers


----------



## Auros (Aug 4, 2008)

When the site comes back on, a lot of things that weren't working properly before better be fixed. I was getting tired sorting through people's favorites when I had no clue how many there actually were because the counts were wrong. I'd rather be pleasantly surprised if FA takes several more weeks to come back up with tons of improvements than if it came back on tomorrow morning, broken. If the site needs to be down for coding improvements to be done, I see no problem with waiting.


----------



## Wontoon Kangaroo (Aug 4, 2008)

Yikes, 48 hours up straight?
That's dedication that can only be admired.

So it's one more day. Until then, I have two things to hold me over; Drawing and Team Fortress 2.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 4, 2008)

Kiguren said:


> Never set a deadline, if you are not 100% sure you will make it...



And when working with computers you can't be 100% sure...
How often i find errors in long time finished games, i programmed? And that although i've tested then x1000-times to be completely sure there aren't errors...


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Aug 4, 2008)

Give it another month... relax... be at peace... you are a child of the universe, etc. OM


----------



## Athais (Aug 4, 2008)

This is a lose lose situation for the Admin.

If they said, "We got no deadline or idea how long it will bring FA back up. It will be up when it's up." Everybody would go apeshit and those trolls that did not donate anything will complain about donations and where is their money going.

If they set a deadline and they break it,  Everybody would go apeshit and those trolls that did not donate anything will complain about donations and where their money is going.

I really wish Fur Affinity took the DA stance and started outright banning asshats like that from the forums and their accounts and if they have to, their IP because having Random fuckfox start up a bunch of complaining and whining and gets a bunch of others behind him whining, it makes everybody look bad.  Being a fur does not mean you have to be a walking pool of radioactive Drama leakage....at least i hope so.

Most of you are just acting childish.  Do you remember when Tommy said he was going to bring toy A and then he didn't and you said, "I knew he was not going to do it! >__<."   Deadlines are missed often. Things are pushed back for polish. I rather go 1 more Day with out FA and have it run steady for months, than to have FA now then have it go to apeshit by the weekend.


----------



## supersonic250 (Aug 4, 2008)

For some reason it seems the people who keep telling others to go outside and read a book are being the bigger jerks than the ones who are complaining...  Read the "If I may interject" thread, please, EVERYONE!  This should help settle both the whining and the jerks telling people to stop whining.


----------



## Kimmerset (Aug 4, 2008)

1. Take a timer; set for 24-hours. 
2. When timer goes off, check FurAffinity. If desired effect has not been achieved, reset timer.

Lather, rinse, repeat.


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Aug 4, 2008)

Athais said:


> I really wish Fur Affinity took the DA stance...


That would require an uptime of over 50% and no taking a month off. Although just flat out saying the server is dead and that they need a new one was a good tactic to boost donations. Kudos to that!


----------



## Manacat (Aug 4, 2008)

Athais said:


> This is a lose lose situation for the Admin.
> 
> If they said, "We got no deadline or idea how long it will bring FA back up. It will be up when it's up." Everybody would go apeshit and those trolls that did not donate anything will complain about donations and where is their money going.
> 
> ...



If it's lose lose then the lesser lose is informing the community when a major hurdle comes up.  I appreciate the work Yak has been doing.  If he was up over 24 hours though, someone should have posted something about something not going right.  No schedule should factor someone being up over 48 hours, if it did.  If he was up over 48, there was a timer he was up over 24 before the posted deadline.  If he was up over 24 then, then clearly something was wrong then.  A post at that point changing it from a deadline to an approximate date would have been better received than what happened.

Yes, some people are overreacting.  I get the most smirks out of the off the wall conspiracy theories. (OMGz the money is gone because the site is gone for a couple more days!)


----------



## Auros (Aug 4, 2008)

Here's a question: Is it even possible, with computer programming, to have a time estimate for when it would be finished and working properly? I see programming as mostly a trial and error process. You have no idea whether you will stumble on the right combination of code today or next week. At least that's how I think it works. I have totally no experience with these things.


----------



## GeckoGurl (Aug 4, 2008)

Okay, can I offer some advice?  The donations were like what....$16,000?  Wouldn't it be well within budget to hire someone to get the site up if you all are so tired?  I was being very patient, but I must admit after over a month...I'm starting to become a bit frustrated.  Just an idea.  I'm sure the several extra thousands of dollars left over after purchasing the equipment should be more than enough to cover hiring some help.


----------



## Sunglasses (Aug 4, 2008)

Dare I even ask this?

Did you all just decide to re-write all the coding?


----------



## BillyRabbit (Aug 4, 2008)

supersonic250 said:


> For some reason it seems the people who keep telling others to go outside and read a book are being the bigger jerks than the ones who are complaining...  Read the "If I may interject" thread, please, EVERYONE!  This should help settle both the whining and the jerks telling people to stop whining.



Not in my opinion; that post was just an attempt to trump both arguments at the same time and say that everyone should kinda just shut up.  But...the thing is, there should be no forums, then.  I mean...the forum here is "Site Discussion."  Isn't it here for people to discuss how they feel about the site (and, obviously, about its current status?).

And to anyone who says "I'm so tired of hearing people voicing their opinions all the time," well, then...don't come to this forum site, then.  That's kinda what this site is for.


----------



## Manacat (Aug 4, 2008)

Auros said:


> Here's a question: Is it even possible, with computer programming, to have a time estimate for when it would be finished and working properly? I see programming as mostly a trial and error process. You have no idea whether you will stumble on the right combination of code today or next week. At least that's how I think it works. I have totally no experience with these things.



The thing is, it wasn't initially supposed to BE computer programming as far as I know, until their prior changes (which happened after the hardware failure that caused the outage) must have broken something, which they needed to fix.

Moving an installation from one server to another really doesn't involve programming.  My guess is that they took the time to fix some issues and improve stuff, and then at the last moment realized something got broken in the process, and had to fix it.

That's not meant as a jab to the staff, but it does explain why some are confused.  If it was posted they were also programming before the delay thae I apologize, but I think some of the reaction comes from the turnabout from "installing the server software and testing it" to "reprogramming some of the software and not being able to finish on time."  There's a huge difference between those two things, and it seems both are going on at the same time.


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Aug 4, 2008)

Auros said:


> Here's a question: Is it even possible, with computer programming, to have a time estimate for when it would be finished and working properly? I see programming as mostly a trial and error process. You have no idea whether you will stumble on the right combination of code today or next week. At least that's how I think it works. I have totally no experience with these things.


Programming is only trial and error if you don't know what you are doing.

I've been a professional programmer and if you know what you are doing you can base a projects estimated time on other projects you have completed in the past.

What I don't understand is why the site wasn't designed to be more portable. Just load the same PHP and MySQL engines on the new server and port the site over, everything should work as before.


----------



## Athais (Aug 4, 2008)

Ebon Lupus said:


> That would require an uptime of over 50% and no taking a month off. Although just flat out saying the server is dead and that they need a new one was a good tactic to boost donations. Kudos to that!



Really nice how you missed everything before and after that, then made a response that has nothing to do with what i said. Kudos to that!


----------



## DreadPirateRoberts (Aug 4, 2008)

Dang it.

Oh well, someone might as well go ahead and call the waambulance.  Hopefully yak doesn't work himself to death over this.  Let's hope its back by tommorow, if not well I guess I'll...go...do...something...like...you...know.


----------



## Lig (Aug 4, 2008)

*Reads the update. Profanity is heard all the way in Rome. Pope cringes hearing it.* 

Dang. Well.......*sigh.* I'm just not sure what to feel. For one Yak being up for two days straight show dedication. However it also makes me as. Is he the only person that can do this or are there others working on it? Cuz if it's just been him alone geeze. I'm a bit upset though about the site not going back online as planned but looks like it can't be helped. *mumbles something about wither or not the message system needed to be redone or not.*  Ah I know I'm sounding a bit whiney but when it comes to art FA's my go to spot. Yes I know there's other sites out there and I've checked the two of them that someone posted links for. And well yeah lots of furry art but no where near what FA has. Especially when it comes to babyfur stuff.

Oh well I guess one more day won't hurt. I just hope tomorrow we don't hear that it's been pushed back another day.


----------



## Masakuni (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah it's kind of hard to be patient when

-A deadline is given and then not met, and we've been repeatedly dealing with delay after delay after delay after delay. It's understandable to justify expecting them to delay again.
-Aside from MSN and some other IRC I go to (which is not really a furry IRC in the first place) this is my only link to the furry world, and I know no other site like it that all of my closest friends go on.
-In response to those who are "get your porn fix somewhere else". Note that not everyone that goes on FA goes there for the porn. I know I sure don't, I don't even like that stuff. I go there to meet new friends, submit my art, meet some people that I wouldn't meet at somewhere like DA for example. If you want to suggest a place for me to hang out until it's back up be my guest, but there's a good chance I won't be sticking around if it's full of complete strangers (while I do like to make friends, I'm not exactly the type to jump in a spot unless I know at least a few of my closest friends are there).
-And yes, I've been doing things other than FA. Browsing around other places, swimming, watching movies, helping my mom with cutting the grass, cleaning up my late granny's yard, playing video games, etc. Doesn't mean I can't be annoyed when one of my favorite sites is down for a long amount of time, especially when I think it's going to be up a certain date and then I find out it'll be up another, then that day comes and then another delay, and another, and another, etc.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Kimmerset (Aug 4, 2008)

Auros said:


> Here's a question: Is it even possible, with computer programming, to have a time estimate for when it would be finished and working properly? I see programming as mostly a trial and error process. You have no idea whether you will stumble on the right combination of code today or next week. At least that's how I think it works. I have totally no experience with these things.



It can't be completely trial and error, else it would take forever to get anything done.  But the biggest problem in programming is something small that you didn't expect and it takes forever to find out just what you did wrong.  

Less trail and error, more pulling your hair out figuring out what you've done wrong.


----------



## ediskrad (Aug 4, 2008)

Who wanna bet it won't be up in 48 hours.  I pay good odds!

The constant setting and breaking of deadlines, the repeated downtimes, the continuously broken promises; it all speaks of unprofessionalism. And that's alright. I know everyone is doing their best without really know what they're doing. I doubt anybody is making a living out of this anyways.

What I'm saying is by now all we users should be used to Fur Affinity being broken.

BTW, I'm also giving good odds in how long the new FA is going to be up before its first meltdown.


----------



## supersonic250 (Aug 4, 2008)

BillyRabbit said:


> Not in my opinion; that post was just an attempt to trump both arguments at the same time and say that everyone should kinda just shut up.  But...the thing is, there should be no forums, then.  I mean...the forum here is "Site Discussion."  Isn't it here for people to discuss how they feel about the site (and, obviously, about its current status?).
> 
> And to anyone who says "I'm so tired of hearing people voicing their opinions all the time," well, then...don't come to this forum site, then.  That's kinda what this site is for.



I didn't mean it that way.  I'm just saying that a little more moderation in the opinions would be nice.  Something a little more polite than "OMG WTF THE SITE'S STILL DOWN!!! FU!" and "OMG WTF GO OUTSIDE AND GET A LIFE LOSER!!!"


----------



## SFox (Aug 4, 2008)

Who didn't see this one coming....


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 4, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> 1. Take a timer; set for 24-hours.
> 2. When timer goes off, check FurAffinity. If desired effect has not been achieved, reset timer.
> 
> Lather, rinse, repeat.



Add things like work, friends, sex and outside, and we have a winning formula CAN I GET AN AMEN BROTHA


----------



## Petrock (Aug 4, 2008)

Sunglasses said:


> Dare I even ask this?
> 
> Did you all just decide to re-write all the coding?



Sure seems like it...the coding at least WORKED before the server failed. Sure some things weren't perfect, but we don't have a paid programmer.

And since none of the admins have said (up until this point) that there WAS any major coding errors, I can only assume Yak wanted to tweak and rewrite while the aegis of "getting the site set up" still worked. Sadly, that quit working maybe four days ago when Yak said "We could have it up within four hours if we wanted to."


----------



## Focswulfe (Aug 4, 2008)

It's something I expected, but I honestly can wait a while longer. Here's hoping the new coding helps the site run smoothly ^.^


----------



## Shiuk (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow...everyone is such a bitch c.c;;

Honestly not looking forward to FA coming up with all these people here...


----------



## Manacat (Aug 4, 2008)

Ebon Lupus said:


> That would require an uptime of over 50% and no taking a month off. Although just flat out saying the server is dead and that they need a new one was a good tactic to boost donations. Kudos to that!



The site's up time was far greater than 50% before the crash, unless you factor in the several month long crash before that one, which doesn't count for the site's up time as far as I'm concerned.

People are still pushing conspiracy theories about the donations?  Sheesh.  They've been informing the community about the server purchases and where the money's gone consistently.  Why do people still think it's some conspiracy?  Don't you think if that was the case the site would have been up again a few weeks ago, after the donations trailed off?



Shiuk said:


> Wow...everyone is such a bitch c.c;;
> 
> Honestly not looking forward to FA coming up with all these people here...



You are witnessing humanity not the furry community or FA community.  That's how people are like when they get angry (especially when not face to face).  I've been on other message boards that have nothing to do with Furry and people say the same things about how "their community" is so horrible. Also remember that anyone that posts on these boards is the vocal minority.  For a LONG time I posted nothing. I probably won't post much again after the site is back up.  I'm sure there are many thousands that lurk that don't post here, even artists!

For every one super rude whiny person there are probably hundreds of others that are not.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 4, 2008)

EVERYONE is only complaining!
The first over FA isn't online, the second over the first...

Be happy!
-Without FA main site there's more activity in this forum.
-It could be worse: The admins could decide to close FA...
-Ã¶hhmmm... damn, i thought i had more arguments -.-



WTF
During writing this i was 13x Ninja'D!!!
Thats more then we have in SI-Forum after the most senseless easter action ever


----------



## Rufferstuff (Aug 4, 2008)

Manacat said:


> The thing is, it wasn't initially supposed to BE computer programming as far as I know, until their prior changes (which happened after the hardware failure that caused the outage) must have broken something, which they needed to fix.
> 
> Moving an installation from one server to another really doesn't involve programming. My guess is that they took the time to fix some issues and improve stuff, and then at the last moment realized something got broken in the process, and had to fix it.
> 
> That's not meant as a jab to the staff, but it does explain why some are confused. If it was posted they were also programming before the delay thae I apologize, but I think some of the reaction comes from the turnabout from "installing the server software and testing it" to "reprogramming some of the software and not being able to finish on time." There's a huge difference between those two things, and it seems both are going on at the same time.


 
It's probably something as simple as new code causing unexpected problems with old code, but they have to be fixed before the site will work.


----------



## Athais (Aug 4, 2008)

Ebon Lupus said:


> Programming is only trial and error if you don't know what you are doing.
> 
> I've been a professional programmer and if you know what you are doing you can base a projects estimated time on other projects you have completed in the past.
> 
> What I don't understand is why the site wasn't designed to be more portable. Just load the same PHP and MySQL engines on the new server and port the site over, everything should work as before.


I am a marine Intergalactic astro bio-physicist.  I discovered the theory of Relaity lapse and deep space travel and working while Intergalactic Warping Systems (IWSs...also known as worm holes.)

Anybody can spew out random shit with big words.

They may not know what they are doing, but at the same time, where is your furry art hosting gallery if you are such a super guru at programming?  We all know that it took 3 minutes to Program halflife 2 and Gears of war because in order for you to be a programmer, you must never ever make mistakes. Infact, none of the high end tools for programming in any language have any debugging features.


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Aug 4, 2008)

Athais said:


> Really nice how you missed everything before and after that, then made a response that has nothing to do with what i said. Kudos to that!


No, I didn't miss it... I am merely amused by the absurd and there was nothing funny about anything else you wrote. If you are really uptight and need to un-stress, I suggest a carrot coated in KY and gently applied under the tail... DON'T use Vaseline, though, it can cause a rash. Be gentle on yourself.


----------



## NekoNinja (Aug 4, 2008)

Aww...oh well, I can wait.


----------



## oCe (Aug 4, 2008)

Ebon Lupus said:


> Give it another month... relax... be at peace... you are a child of the universe, etc. OM



Just FYI. That's all fine and good for a hobbyist and a fan, but believe it or not, some of us earn a significant chunk of our income doing commissions through this site. My business has been CRIPPLED for the last month. Yeah, easy enough for you to say, 'tra la la, go enjoy the sunshine!" But how would you feel if your JOB disappeared for a month? And no one could tell you when it would be coming back? Hmm?

Yeah.

And while you don't see me complaining, it has taken a lot of effort not to do so. I AM STRUGGLING without FA (where the majority of my commission correspondance takes place), and it's VERY hard not to vent that frustration here. Maybe it's a leisure site for MOST, but it's not a leisure site for some of us. So back off a little, and let people complain if they feel the need; some of us may have a legitimate reason to be upset.

--o/A


----------



## raidy_and_dobe (Aug 4, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> Add things like work, friends, sex and outside, and we have a winning formula CAN I GET AN AMEN BROTHA


*Amen brotha!*


----------



## KeenyFox (Aug 4, 2008)

This is a complete joke. It has all just been one great big long delay. First it's July 25th, then the 28th, then today and now tomorrow. It's all a bunch of failed promises. At least I still have DeviantART to keep me up to date with at least half of my artistic pals. They changed their layout and all that jazz without shutting offline, FA could take a leaf out of their book.

It is said that good things come to those who wait, well it better be worth it when FA eventually does come back online. We deserve compensation for these delays, not that we're going to get any.


----------



## Manacat (Aug 4, 2008)

KeenyFox said:


> This is a complete joke. It has all just been one great big long delay. First it's July 25th, then the 28th, then today and now tomorrow. It's all a bunch of failed promises. At least I still have DeviantART to keep me up to date with at least half of my artistic pals. They changed their layout and all that jazz without shutting offline, FA could take a leaf out of their book.
> 
> It is said that good things come to those who wait, well it better be worth it when FA eventually does come back online. We deserve compensation for these delays, not that we're going to get any.



Because of the monthly fee they charge? Oh, wait...

DA has full time staff paid for with the pay features of the site.  FA is nowhere near as large and has nowhere near the funds to do that.


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 4, 2008)

johnnyblanco said:


> Yak can get a night off.. but work in fricking shifts.. how HARD can that be? And if you don't have someone to take their place.. you HIRE someone.


With what money?


----------



## Athais (Aug 4, 2008)

GeckoGurl said:


> Okay, can I offer some advice?  The donations were like what....$16,000?  Wouldn't it be well within budget to hire someone to get the site up if you all are so tired?  I was being very patient, but I must admit after over a month...I'm starting to become a bit frustrated.  Just an idea.  I'm sure the several extra thousands of dollars left over after purchasing the equipment should be more than enough to cover hiring some help.


How much did you donate?


----------



## Charem (Aug 4, 2008)

See...I don't care how long FA needs to come back up.  It's coding, and coding is a pain.  You struggle through it until it finally works something like you were intending.  So it's all right if it takes an indeterminable amount of time.

The problem lies in that there have been *countless* deadlines made and broken, and they only seem thrown out there to keep everyone holding their breath.  Please, use some tact, admin.  Be generous with your estimates....if you say '5 days' and FA comes back after 3, well...that's a pleasant surprise for everyone.  But it's a harsh sadness when we learn, yet again, no, FA won't be up 'in time'.  I'd rather not even hear any more deadlines after such things happen.

I heard Yak was the one to set the latest deadline....hearing how he overworked himself, this sounds like a fanatical case of 'I can do it!  I can get FA back up!'  It's...valiant, but a little too overdetermined...the poor guy needs to relax a bit and take his time.



GeckoGurl said:


> Okay, can I offer some advice?  The donations were like what....$16,000?  Wouldn't it be well within budget to hire someone to get the site up if you all are so tired?  I was being very patient, but I must admit after over a month...I'm starting to become a bit frustrated.  Just an idea.  I'm sure the several extra thousands of dollars left over after purchasing the equipment should be more than enough to cover hiring some help.



I think this is a very intelligent idea, and I'm surprised no-one has thought of this until now.  Temps would speed these mundane tasks to completion, and also allow FA's staff (whom I'm sure are exhausted from all the work on FA so far) to take a break.  It's just good for everybody...


----------



## Auros (Aug 4, 2008)

From the "If I May Interject..." thread:


Eevee said:


> yak had been taking advantage of the downtime and doing work on the message center. This was on the old server, as it was the only machine with an environment capable of running FA at all. A couple days ago the RAID card finally gave out, ruining most of his work, and he has to do it all again. He has been up for two days working on it. This is the man you are haranguing. Congratulations.



So it's another hardware problem causing the latest delay. Hardware problems are not discriminatory, and are unpredictable at times. Though they do tend to cluster around crucial times...


----------



## eevachu (Aug 4, 2008)

And thus, the drama llamas continue to multiply. Let this be a lesson; always spay and neuter your drama llamas before entering the internets.

I shall now return to deviantART, where I shall sit and continue to not care.  Maybe I'll even go take a walk with my cat outside.  You remember outside right?  With the trees and the fresh air and the actual real people to talk to using your vocal chords...


----------



## sofur (Aug 4, 2008)

aw, man, rewriting code to account for new conditions always sucks, cause you either have to cut and hack away huge amounts of subroutines, or sometimes just give up and start over from scratch cause it's too much of a mess to deal with.
Best of luck to him, I say, and thanks for the break from the very addictive internet, eh?

;3


----------



## Grimfang (Aug 4, 2008)

You know... the name "Something Bawful" isn't currently in use. Could we adopt it here?


----------



## Petrock (Aug 4, 2008)

oCe said:


> Just FYI. That's all fine and good for a hobbyist and a fan, but believe it or not, some of us earn a significant chunk of our income doing commissions through this site. My business has been CRIPPLED for the last month. Yeah, easy enough for you to say, 'tra la la, go enjoy the sunshine!" But how would you feel if your JOB disappeared for a month? And no one could tell you when it would be coming back? Hmm?
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> ...




I'm not trying to be mean or anything, but have you considered opening commissions on DA? Sure you can't post porn there, but you'd get SOME interest, considering there's a sizeable number of people from FA on DA. Plus, it's free for a basic account (just like FA).


----------



## GeckoGurl (Aug 4, 2008)

Athais said:


> How much did you donate?



I'll going to be honest I didn't donate anything.  It's pretty hard to donate when I work on a little over minimum wage, just had surgery and have been off of work, and haven't been able to make any money off of my second job of selling art commissions because FA is down.  I was just offering a suggestion.  If they need the money for something else I suppose that is fine, was just a suggestion.

I just thought maybe it would be helpful if they hired some help.


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 4, 2008)

Ah well. At least i now know why, thanks for the update dave!


----------



## wildrider (Aug 4, 2008)

Not a big deal really.  Just another little bit of waiting.  There's plenty of other sites to go to and other things to do in the meantime.  I'm gonna play Banjo-Kazooie!


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Aug 4, 2008)

Athais said:


> I am a marine Intergalactic astro bio-physicist.  I discovered the theory of Relaity lapse and deep space travel and working while Intergalactic Warping Systems (IWSs...also known as worm holes.)
> 
> Anybody can spew out random shit with big words.
> 
> They may not know what they are doing, but at the same time, where is your furry art hosting gallery if you are such a super guru at programming?  We all know that it took 3 minutes to Program halflife 2 and Gears of war because in order for you to be a programmer, you must never ever make mistakes. Infact, none of the high end tools for programming in any language have any debugging features.



Wow... you should be on another planet by now.

I had a gallery script running for a while. I've actually had three, one open source and two I built myself. Financial and time constraints became too great and I decided that FA was sufficient. Since the only reason I bother putting my art up at all is to share it with others, and it seems to be well regarded by one of the furry sub-cultures.

My professional programming was using BAL and COBOL years ago in a bank to write loan application systems for an IBM system 370 mainframe. I haven't done any serious programming since I got fed up with humanity 20-some years ago.

Yes, debugging is a necessary part of coding, but if you know what you are doing there is VERY little debugging necessary.

*gives you a flower*


----------



## GeckoGurl (Aug 4, 2008)

I think this is a very intelligent idea, and I'm surprised no-one has thought of this until now.  Temps would speed these mundane tasks to completion, and also allow FA's staff (whom I'm sure are exhausted from all the work on FA so far) to take a break.  It's just good for everybody...[/quote]

Ya, I mean, I guess I don't know exactly how much is left, but I think it could be very helpful...and should be relatively inexpensive.


----------



## Petrock (Aug 4, 2008)

eevachu said:


> And thus, the drama llamas continue to multiply. Let this be a lesson; always spay and neuter your drama llamas before entering the internets.
> 
> I shall now return to deviantART, where I shall sit and continue to not care.  Maybe I'll even go take a walk with my cat outside.  You remember outside right?  With the trees and the fresh air and the actual real people to talk to using your vocal chords...



Hate to break it to you, but most everyone HAS been doing other things. Quit telling anyone to quit complaining, most everyone here has the RIGHT to be upset and voice their opinion.


----------



## DarkSunDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Hah, I knew it. 

Seriously, it said that the FINAL deadline was Monday morning.
Then I saw something about it being sometime Monday, which is still acceptable, but it's a self-imposed deadline, Jesus! Make proper estimations instead of telling thousands of people something you're not going to respect anyway!


That said, I have no problem waiting a while more.


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 4, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> You know... the name "Something Bawful" isn't currently in use. Could we adopt it here?



Seconded.

The general discussion forums there is called "general bullshit"... general bawshit?


----------



## Rufferstuff (Aug 4, 2008)

somberfox said:


> Who didn't see this one coming....


 
I saw it and called it. "Problems with merging the new code." No ones fault unless they are supposed to see the future.


----------



## Arbiter (Aug 4, 2008)

GeckoGurl said:


> Okay, can I offer some advice?  The donations were like what....$16,000?  Wouldn't it be well within budget to hire someone to get the site up if you all are so tired?  I was being very patient, but I must admit after over a month...I'm starting to become a bit frustrated.  Just an idea.  I'm sure the several extra thousands of dollars left over after purchasing the equipment should be more than enough to cover hiring some help.



Hmmmm, not a bad idea. I mean with all the money donated to FA, it could work. and yeah, im kinda getting furstrated as well, since i really want to put some of my stuff up really soon, and a couple of my furry friends i talk to are getting really pissed off as well. But yeah, hiring someone would be a great idea. You sir, deserve a metal


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Aug 4, 2008)

oCe said:


> Just FYI. That's all fine and good for a hobbyist and a fan, but believe it or not, some of us earn a significant chunk of our income doing commissions through this site. My business has been CRIPPLED for the last month. Yeah, easy enough for you to say, 'tra la la, go enjoy the sunshine!" But how would you feel if your JOB disappeared for a month? And no one could tell you when it would be coming back? Hmm?


If you are running a business you should have your own site... and be able to build a better avatar.


----------



## Grimfang (Aug 4, 2008)

Nocturne said:


> Seconded.
> 
> The general discussion forums there is called "general bullshit"... general bawshit?



Nocturne. We have much planning to do. To the BAWcave!


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 4, 2008)

-waits patiently because the effort and time the staff took to make FA:U grand made up for her deprivation of FA-

get some sleep Yak, refresh yourself so the site can be up with no flaw.


----------



## GeckoGurl (Aug 4, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> Hmmmm, not a bad idea. I mean with all the money donated to FA, it could work. and yeah, im kinda getting furstrated as well, since i really want to put some of my stuff up really soon, and a couple of my furry friends i talk to are getting really pissed off as well. But yeah, hiring someone would be a great idea. You sir, deserve a metal



I think it could work very well, even just temporary help could be helpful and fairly inexpensive I would think.  Glad you agree


----------



## Rufferstuff (Aug 4, 2008)

GeckoGurl said:


> I think this is a very intelligent idea, and I'm surprised no-one has thought of this until now. Temps would speed these mundane tasks to completion, and also allow FA's staff (whom I'm sure are exhausted from all the work on FA so far) to take a break. It's just good for everybody...


 

Speaking as someone who has to hire temp help on occasion, I can tell you that they can cause more problems than they fix.


----------



## Arbiter (Aug 4, 2008)

GeckoGurl said:


> I think this is a very intelligent idea, and I'm surprised no-one has thought of this until now.  Temps would speed these mundane tasks to completion, and also allow FA's staff (whom I'm sure are exhausted from all the work on FA so far) to take a break.  It's just good for everybody...



Ya, I mean, I guess I don't know exactly how much is left, but I think it could be very helpful...and should be relatively inexpensive.[/QUOTE]

it also depends if we can get Dragoneer and Dave Hyena to go along with it. but i think with all the people complaining and such, it could work out.


----------



## Arbiter (Aug 4, 2008)

GeckoGurl said:


> I think it could work very well, even just temporary help could be helpful and fairly inexpensive I would think.  Glad you agree



LOL anything for FA


----------



## STrRedWolf (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh!  That was Yak's blankie that I found! That's why he's been up all night! We will have to return it...

...after it's been washed.  All the yiff on it and all that. F'ing furries....


----------



## The Muffin Man (Aug 4, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Pathetic as it is, FA is all that some people have.
> 
> If you think I'm going outside in 100 degree weather, then you're not in your right mind. And I've already played all the goddamn Mario Galaxy I can take.


You cannot be human if you've actually reached a limit on pure joy.

It seems a lot of people are *rightfully* pissed because they were told a DEADLINE. Not an ESTIMATE. Not an APPROXIMATION. Not a MAYBE. But a DEADLINE. A deadline implies "THIS is when it WILL be working, 100%, guaranteed, we promise." You don't set a deadline for yourself if you can't hold it.

Secondly, you have ONE guy who works on everything tech-wise?
What's gonna happen if he quits? Or decides he doesn't like FA? Or finds religion and thinks you're all sinners? You don't leave ONE person in charge of everything tech-wise EVER for a site. That's just plain stupid.



> The site's up time was far greater than 50% before the crash, unless you factor in the several month long crash before that one, which doesn't count for the site's up time as far as I'm concerned.


...so wait.
You don't count the massive downtime as massive downtime?
Oooookay.



> With what money?


$16,000 can actually hire someone for maybe a day or two.
Where do you work where $16,000 won't hire someone to help out for a week?
Hell, a MONTH? I'd KILL to make that much.



> How much did you donate?


Please don't do this childish, petty crap that everyone does whenever someone brings up how they donated.
"YOU DIDN'T PAY SO YOU HAVE NO RIGHT!"
"I donated money."
"HOW MUCH?"
"*amount*"
"NOT ENOUGH TO HAVE A RIGHT TO BITCH"
This is always ALWAYS how it goes. Whether it's that harsh or not.


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 4, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Nocturne. We have much planning to do. To the BAWcave!



*to the tune of the batman theme*

BAW baw baw baw baw baw baw baw BAWMAN

Holy butthurt bawman!


----------



## Athais (Aug 4, 2008)

GeckoGurl said:


> I'll going to be honest I didn't donate anything.  It's pretty hard to donate when I work on a little over minimum wage, just had surgery and have been off of work, and haven't been able to make any money off of my second job of selling art commissions because FA is down.  I was just offering a suggestion.  If they need the money for something else I suppose that is fine, was just a suggestion.
> 
> I just thought maybe it would be helpful if they hired some help.



The way that you responded to that was pleasantly surprising.  I apologize about being so condescending. But i've noticed the the ones that donated are not complaining nearly as much as the ones who did not give a penny. 


(P.S: I was also unable to donate anything, but i forwarded the message to people who did).


----------



## johnnyblanco (Aug 4, 2008)

Manacat said:


> I'm not angry, but as others have said giving a time frame for the site to be up at the LATEST, and then missing that date, is NOT a good thing to do.
> 
> If you aren't sure, you shouldn't be giving a date.  I'm not angry, but if I had commissions and such to do I sure would be.  It's a shame he was up so long without sleep, but if that's what it was going to take to get the site up... and it wasn't known it would be late until today, clearly it was known it was going to take some serious overworking to get it up.
> 
> If he needs rest, then he needs rest, but a concrete date should never have been given.



WELL SAID SIR.. WELL SAID.


----------



## Kobo-Kun (Aug 4, 2008)

Heehee, makes me wonder how much art is gonna flood the site when it does return. ^^


----------



## GeckoGurl (Aug 4, 2008)

The Muffin Man said:


> Please don't do this childish, petty crap that everyone does whenever someone brings up how they donated.
> "YOU DIDN'T PAY SO YOU HAVE NO RIGHT!"
> "I donated money."
> "HOW MUCH?"
> ...



Thank you :3


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Aug 4, 2008)

Kobo-Kun said:


> Heehee, makes me wonder how much art is gonna flood the site when it does return. ^^


I won't have enough love-juice to cover it all.


----------



## Arbiter (Aug 4, 2008)

Kobo-Kun said:


> Heehee, makes me wonder how much art is gonna flood the site when it does return. ^^



it would be too much to count


----------



## oCe (Aug 4, 2008)

Ebon Lupus said:


> If you are running a business you should have your own site... and be able to build a better avatar.



I have my own site, but FA has proven to be a much better place to take commissions, due to the HIGH VOLUME of traffic it receives. And see, the problem is that I have a lot of COMMISSION INFO that is TRAPPED right now on FA's note system. So I have open commissions that I can't access info about, until the site comes back up.

And, something wrong with my fender suit icon?


----------



## GeckoGurl (Aug 4, 2008)

Athais said:


> The way that you responded to that was pleasantly surprising.  I apologize about being so condescending. But i've noticed the the ones that donated are not complaining nearly as much as the ones who did not give a penny.
> 
> 
> (P.S: I was also unable to donate anything, but i forwarded the message to people who did).



Hehe, it's okay.


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Aug 4, 2008)

oCe said:


> And, something wrong with my fender suit icon?


Well, yes... but I suppose such things are subjective.


----------



## Athais (Aug 4, 2008)

Ebon Lupus said:


> Wow... you should be on another planet by now.
> 
> I had a gallery script running for a while. I've actually had three, one open source and two I built myself. Financial and time constraints became too great and I decided that FA was sufficient. Since the only reason I bother putting my art up at all is to share it with others, and it seems to be well regarded by one of the furry sub-cultures.
> 
> ...


*accepts said flower* 

Because when you write your code properly, no unexpected problems or oversights happens to professionals?

We can go back and forth on this all day.  But i just don't like how people are you are going out on a limb to say, "Random person A that started a website to help random group of people, is not a Professional person at something nobody else has ever been able to do successfully because of how poisonous and noxious most people that consider them selves to be furry really are."


----------



## johnnyblanco (Aug 4, 2008)

Ebon Lupus said:


> If you are running a business you should have your own site... and be able to build a better avatar.



You know what? Be quiet. Seriously. Alot of artists have alot of skills and yet NO money because the work crappy min. wage jobs. How the fuck are they supposed to afford their own site? Hmm? What should they just sell their organs on the black market? 

And don't give me the shit of "Oh well they can go somewhere else" You know what? FA is popular.. everyone knows FA .. alot of people don't know Furry Art Pile or Furverts.com or any of the other sites that are out there. 

And you know what? that's sad. Because people who have had to rely on this site for income have lost ALOT of it.. and you know what.. they won't see that back.

Now, your quote about running outside and all that shit. Yeah. I do other things to.. But I don't expect to be fucking LIED to when someone sets a deadline. If it was a estimate.. I wouldn't bitch.. AT ALL. But when they say.. YEP! it'll be up  Monday morning.. and monday morning comes and goes.. with NO NOTIFCATIONS until the NIGHT. 

Yeah. That tends to piss people off.


----------



## DeathAvenger_Bade (Aug 4, 2008)

Corsi, Crys and Skylor came up with a new song. Its title is "We Didn't Crash the Servers" Corsi asked me to share it with you. Hope you all enjoy it as much as I have.

We didn't crash the servers.mp3


----------



## johnnyblanco (Aug 4, 2008)

Kiguren said:


> Never set a deadline, if you are not 100% sure you will make it...



AGREED


----------



## Arbiter (Aug 4, 2008)

The Muffin Man said:


> Please don't do this childish, petty crap that everyone does whenever someone brings up how they donated.
> "YOU DIDN'T PAY SO YOU HAVE NO RIGHT!"
> "I donated money."
> "HOW MUCH?"
> ...



Agreed 100%. sadly, i could not donate since i am flat out broke and don't have a job(im 16 BTW and there were like 0 jobs avaible in my area). But i am glad people donated to the site, but some of them don't have a right to say, "YOU DIDN'T PAY SO YOU CAN'T SPEAK!!!" BS. We love FA as much as you do you know? What makes you so special then us? Cause id love to hear a answer back from you people.


----------



## Typheus (Aug 4, 2008)

The total sum of all of the whining: "GIVE ME THE BOOBIES!"


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 4, 2008)

Eh, I hope they keep it down just to torture you all more. -smiles- ^^

I'll be drawing some more pictures to upload, and looking for a job. I'm sure the admins here have jobs besides regulating FA.


----------



## The Muffin Man (Aug 4, 2008)

Ebon Lupus said:


> I won't have enough love-juice to cover it all.


Ebon, we're gonna get some eggs, chicken, steak, and oysters.

We are going to protein the shit out of our bodies.



> What should they just sell their organs on the black market?


*Eyes his own liver*...I can live with just the other one, I'm sure.


----------



## johnnyblanco (Aug 4, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> With what money?



With the 16k he raised?
If you seriously believe that went all to servers.. you're on something


----------



## Grimfang (Aug 4, 2008)

Nocturne said:


> *to the tune of the batman theme*
> 
> BAW baw baw baw baw baw baw baw BAWMAN
> 
> Holy butthurt bawman!



lol, I wish I could keep this interaction close somehow.. forever..

*bawwws*

Anyway.. I guess I'll leave this thread be. I'll continue to eagerly anticipate FA's return.


----------



## Szorn (Aug 4, 2008)

Poo. Oh well, just another day...


----------



## OsiristheYounger (Aug 4, 2008)

oCe said:


> Just FYI. That's all fine and good for a hobbyist and a fan, but believe it or not, some of us earn a significant chunk of our income doing commissions through this site. My business has been CRIPPLED for the last month. Yeah, easy enough for you to say, 'tra la la, go enjoy the sunshine!" But how would you feel if your JOB disappeared for a month? And no one could tell you when it would be coming back? Hmm?




Well, that does suck. But perhaps you should not rely on a single website that you do not own to front your buisness? Have you thought about posting on other sites with good readership, which are soaking up a lot of the pageviews that normally go to FA? FAP and Fchan, as well as hopefully your personal site and any other anthro-related forums are good places to start. 

Regardless of how much it does suck, it really is your own fault for relying on any free or near-free service. So suck it up, man.


----------



## isthisagoodname (Aug 4, 2008)

Okay, I'm reading page 5 of this thread, and click on page 6, which would have been the last page of the thread.

Nope, now there are 7 pages of "BAWW". I read through page 6, and click on page 7.

Now there are 8 pages. Read that, click on page 8.
Now there are 9 pages. Read that, click on page 9.
Now there are *10* pages. *10* pages of BAWWW WAHHH MY PORN ISN'T BACK.

It's kinda sad, if this site is ALL you have. Really, it's SUMMER TIME. I'm sure many people who have complained in this thread are underaged kids on their break from school. Go out and have fun! Ride your bike, visit friends (provided you have any off the internet), go swimming to beat the heat. Your life shouldn't be all "internet porn, email, stay inside house because I'll burn up outside". You won't burn up. I've got the whitest skin in my family, I went to the beach with friends, and I got sunburn on all parts of my body that were uncovered by my trunks.

IT WAS WORTH IT. A small price to pay for going out and being with friends. Took a week or two for the pain to go away but it beats staying inside hitting F5 all fucking day. Really, you should try it.

I'm sure once I've hit the "reply" button, this'll be on page 11. Or 12. Wouldn't be surprised if it was on 13, either.


----------



## bunnies_are_emo (Aug 4, 2008)

Well thank you Yak and all other admins for working so hard on getting the site up, It must suck since you guys work regular jobs to survive, then spend all your time trying to fix FA. I, and I'm sure there are others, who are grateful for all your hard work. I'll be glad when FA is back, but take a little rest! a lot of people here don't have to deal with getting a huge website back online...so don't worry too much about people whining about it! People need to understand that there are always setbacks in life.


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 4, 2008)

Ah well.. Another day without FA, It doesn't worry me too much. It's gonna give me more time to finish the book I'm reading, and to focus on my Uni studies abit more(Nah)... 

And I can't say I'm too pissed at the delay. If it had been for some trivial reason, then by all means the fur's here should tear the Admins apart paw by paw... but it's not... The guy just needs a rest...

Look this may have been said already here(I don't have the time to read them all) But Yak does alot of work to keep this place going smooth.. and I'm sure he'd like nothing better than to see that work come to ahead ASAP.. 

Neer, Yak & Co are not sitting back at their homes drinking and laughing at us.. I'm sure they would like nothing better than for their site to be back up...


----------



## The Muffin Man (Aug 4, 2008)

isthisagoodname said:


> Okay, I'm reading page 5 of this thread, and click on page 6, which would have been the last page of the thread.
> 
> Nope, now there are 7 pages of "BAWW". I read through page 6, and click on page 7.
> 
> ...


I'm gonna get you a stepping stool.


----------



## Balto.Woof (Aug 4, 2008)

<< Place Generic Comment Here>>


----------



## stevefarfan (Aug 4, 2008)

=(  Sooo many good artists, and I miss their art.  FA needs to get out of it's comma.


----------



## johnnyblanco (Aug 4, 2008)

GeckoGurl said:


> Okay, can I offer some advice?  The donations were like what....$16,000?  Wouldn't it be well within budget to hire someone to get the site up if you all are so tired?  I was being very patient, but I must admit after over a month...I'm starting to become a bit frustrated.  Just an idea.  I'm sure the several extra thousands of dollars left over after purchasing the equipment should be more than enough to cover hiring some help.



BINGO! That's EXACTLY what I have been saying


----------



## Arbiter (Aug 4, 2008)

enough of this "your bawwwwing" BS. i know you guys love FA as much as we do and im glad for that. but seriously, don't bring retarted 4chan memes on here. This is FA, not /b/, ebaums, or SA, the asshole of the internet(although im over at /b/ alot of the time XD. ahh good times).


----------



## Rilest (Aug 4, 2008)

~Chuckles~ Oh my! 
You know, it is quite amusing how chaotic this place can get over a deadline, indeed it was said that today FA would be back online, but come on people! false hope is a common thing in everyday life nowadays.  Anyway, I see name dropping here and ban threat there, really entertaining indeed.  
FA will be back, when is back period. 
Though something to keep in mind is all those sweet people that donated to get this site running again, you would want any of them to think they had been robbed or some other  nonsense like that right?.
Just to clear things up, I didn't donate. 

Just a friendly word of advise, play your remaining cards right.

Sit back and enjoy the show gentlemen.   

~Chuckles~


----------



## The Muffin Man (Aug 4, 2008)

stevefarfan said:


> =(  Sooo many good artists, and I miss their art.  FA needs to get out of it's comma.


FA really does need to get out of its' punctuation mark.


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 4, 2008)

I just got back from the colo moments ago. While we are still slated to get the site online ASAP once yak recovers. We are not talking days, weeks or months in addition here, people. Everything's just about ready to go. Yak just wants to be online and fully rested before he fires it up so that if anything does go wrong he can be there to hammer it out.

In addition, we found out Bahamut server officially shit itself over the course of the weekend. Which is good, because we were able to pull all of the data off of the server and migrate it over. Bahamut server is currently sitting on my kitchen table. We're gonna going to try to rig it up and pull everything off if it we can just as an additional backup.

The timing of getting Trogdor online was just in the nick of time. =)


----------



## Arbiter (Aug 4, 2008)

The Muffin Man said:


> FA really does need to get out of its' punctuation mark.



its trying, it really is, but it just can't and that sucks really cause i know the mods try there best, but sometimes there best just doesn't cut it


----------



## The Muffin Man (Aug 4, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> enough of this "your bawwwwing" BS. i know you guys love FA as much as we do and im glad for that. but seriously, don't bring retarted 4chan memes on here. This is FA, not /b/, ebaums, or SA, the asshole of the internet(although im over at /b/ alot of the time XD. ahh good times).


As a Goon myself, I have to say that SA is leagues better than eBaums world and /b/.


For god sake people, stop reading GBS, FYAD, YCS, and LF. Of COURSE you'll see nothing but trolls and assholes.


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Aug 4, 2008)

Athais said:


> Because when you write your code properly, no unexpected problems or oversights happens to professionals?


Note that I was never a professional PHP/HTML/MySQL/Javascript programmer. I have learned enough to code my own sites, but never built a site with nearly the bulk transfer this one demands. It's not so much the coding that is at issue here, it's the ability to configure the server to work with the coding. The script should be portable to new server that has a standard HTTP configuration. It's also the ability for the database to keep up, so you need to make SQL calls as effective as possible. I suspect they upgraded the PHP and SQL engines and are now experiencing computability issues with the script.


----------



## GeckoGurl (Aug 4, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> I just got back from the colo moments ago. While we are still slated to get the site online ASAP once yak recovers. We are not talking days, weeks or months in addition here, people. Everything's just about ready to go. Yak just wants to be online and fully rested before he fires it up so that if anything does go wrong he can be there to hammer it out.
> 
> In addition, we found out Bahamut server officially shit itself over the course of the weekend. Which is good, because we were able to pull all of the data off of the server and migrate it over. Bahamut server is currently sitting on my kitchen table. We're gonna going to try to rig it up and pull everything off if it we can just as an additional backup.
> 
> The timing of getting Trogdor online was just in the nick of time. =)



Thanks for the update Dragoneer!


----------



## Typheus (Aug 4, 2008)

We humans are too damned reliant on set times and brick walled schedules. When something doesn't go according to plan, we start panicking, hoping to hell it'll be mended before the gap between the planned schedule and reality grows too big.

That, and probably everyone here needs boobs more than air -_-


----------



## GeckoGurl (Aug 4, 2008)

Typheus said:


> We humans are too damned reliant on set times and brick walled schedules. When something doesn't go according to plan, we start panicking, hoping to hell it'll be mended before the gap between the planned schedule and reality grows too big.
> 
> That, and probably everyone here needs boobs more than air -_-



*offers boobs* LOL


----------



## Athais (Aug 4, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> enough of this "your bawwwwing" BS. i know you guys love FA as much as we do and im glad for that. but seriously, don't bring retarted 4chan memes on here. This is FA, not /b/, ebaums, or SA, the asshole of the internet(although im over at /b/ alot of the time XD. ahh good times).



But you are crying and complaining. To say that you are not would be silly.  It's ok to say that you have a reason to do so (Which i guess you do to a large extent), but to say that you are not crying and complaining is simply just wrong.


----------



## Arbiter (Aug 4, 2008)

The Muffin Man said:


> As a Goon myself, I have to say that SA is leagues better than eBaums world and /b/.
> 
> 
> For god sake people, stop reading GBS, FYAD, YCS, and LF. Of COURSE you'll see nothing but trolls and assholes.



it probably is, but i just prefer /b/, since i can be an anon XD. even though i hate them.


----------



## The Muffin Man (Aug 4, 2008)

Typheus said:


> We humans are too damned reliant on set times and brick walled schedules. When something doesn't go according to plan, we start panicking, hoping to hell it'll be mended before the gap between the planned schedule and reality grows too big.
> 
> That, and probably everyone here needs boobs more than air -_-


Yeah but being promised something and then being told hours after deadline "lol whoops I guess we shoulda taken into account that techs still sleep" is kind of frustrating.

But no it's cool, keep playing Mr.Science.


----------



## Arbiter (Aug 4, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> I just got back from the colo moments ago. While we are still slated to get the site online ASAP once yak recovers. We are not talking days, weeks or months in addition here, people. Everything's just about ready to go. Yak just wants to be online and fully rested before he fires it up so that if anything does go wrong he can be there to hammer it out.
> 
> In addition, we found out Bahamut server officially shit itself over the course of the weekend. Which is good, because we were able to pull all of the data off of the server and migrate it over. Bahamut server is currently sitting on my kitchen table. We're gonna going to try to rig it up and pull everything off if it we can just as an additional backup.
> 
> The timing of getting Trogdor online was just in the nick of time. =)



thanks for updating .


----------



## Typheus (Aug 4, 2008)

Rather play Mr. Science than Mr. Outrage.

You people are way too high-strung if this is actually making you mad :/


----------



## Charem (Aug 4, 2008)

You know, this is funny, the people who are angry about FA being down still are actually coming across pretty maturely in this topic.  While the people who are all ready to spring and complain that all the complainers are acting like babies are making 'BAWW' jokes and generally being fairly...yeah.

So, it's a case of the 'complainers' being much less annoying than the people who are complaining about the complainers.  This is ironic...


----------



## Anthroraptor (Aug 4, 2008)

Heheheh, ive been reading thru the pages and what not, and wow, yea, everyone will have their own opinion on whats going on. But really, i dont think people should be fighting and stuff over it. I also saw Ebon starting stuff as well, when really he shouldnt be talking at all. Many reasons to back up why i said that. But anyway.

  Yea, its crappy that the site is down now, and i know some artists that are hurting over it due to them doing comissions over it, and they do that for a living. but it should be up soon. so lets just keep it together ^.=.^


----------



## Arbiter (Aug 4, 2008)

Typheus said:


> We humans are too damned reliant on set times and brick walled schedules. When something doesn't go according to plan, we start panicking, hoping to hell it'll be mended before the gap between the planned schedule and reality grows too big.
> 
> That, and probably everyone here needs boobs more than air -_-



sorry im gay    XD. but a penis would be nice


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 4, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/v/Be6jlCuMvVQ&hl=en&fs=1


----------



## Rufferstuff (Aug 4, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> I just got back from the colo moments ago. While we are still slated to get the site online ASAP once yak recovers. We are not talking days, weeks or months in addition here, people. Everything's just about ready to go. Yak just wants to be online and fully rested before he fires it up so that if anything does go wrong he can be there to hammer it out.
> 
> In addition, we found out Bahamut server officially shit itself over the course of the weekend. Which is good, because we were able to pull all of the data off of the server and migrate it over. Bahamut server is currently sitting on my kitchen table. We're gonna going to try to rig it up and pull everything off if it we can just as an additional backup.
> 
> The timing of getting Trogdor online was just in the nick of time. =)


 
Sounds like what I had happen last week. My external HD started ticking so I backed it up to a new one. 10 minutes later the external could not be assessed for love or money.

I hope Yak gets plenty of sleep. He deserves it.


----------



## Arbiter (Aug 4, 2008)

Athais said:


> But you are crying and complaining. To say that you are not would be silly.  It's ok to say that you have a reason to do so (Which i guess you do to a large extent), but to say that you are not crying and complaining is simply just wrong.



and im not crying. complaining yes probably, but don't we all? am i not the only person on here who has complained at least once when FA went down? and you probably complanined as well


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Aug 4, 2008)

johnnyblanco said:


> Now, your quote about running outside and all that shit. Yeah. I do other things to.. But I don't expect to be fucking LIED to when someone sets a deadline. If it was a estimate.. I wouldn't bitch.. AT ALL. But when they say.. YEP! it'll be up  Monday morning.. and monday morning comes and goes.. with NO NOTIFCATIONS until the NIGHT.
> 
> Yeah. That tends to piss people off.


Wow. You need to take a stress pill, have about two hours of intense passionate sex, and/or go join CrushYiffDestroy as an arch troll.

I'd offer you a flower but all your negative vibes would wilt it... even with an aspirin in the vase.


----------



## Rebahnic (Aug 4, 2008)

The Muffin Man said:


> As a Goon myself, I have to say that SA is leagues better than eBaums world and /b/.



Wait, someone actually compared SA to eBaums?


That's just not even right.

I like GBS, though ;-;

 EDIT: I'm amazed at the amount of verbal diarrhea that's spewed everywhere when something so trivial as a website goes down for a bit.


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 4, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> I just got back from the colo moments ago. While we are still slated to get the site online ASAP once yak recovers. We are not talking days, weeks or months in addition here, people. Everything's just about ready to go. Yak just wants to be online and fully rested before he fires it up so that if anything does go wrong he can be there to hammer it out.
> 
> In addition, we found out Bahamut server officially shit itself over the course of the weekend. Which is good, because we were able to pull all of the data off of the server and migrate it over. Bahamut server is currently sitting on my kitchen table. We're gonna going to try to rig it up and pull everything off if it we can just as an additional backup.
> 
> The timing of getting Trogdor online was just in the nick of time. =)



Yay! great to know Neer! It was great to meetcha too  Tell Yak to relax his ass and chill out so he can take care of anything that might go wrong without slamming his forehead into the keyboard from exhaustion.


----------



## Arbiter (Aug 4, 2008)

in all honesty, i hope Yak gets lots of sleep and rest


----------



## Typheus (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm just trying to say there's no reason to get mad about it. Really, what have you had to do? You can do whatever the hell you want while the people that run the site have to sit there and try to revamp the servers. I mean, every last person here has it easy, save for the admins.


----------



## blowfish (Aug 4, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> I just got back from the colo moments ago. While we are still slated to get the site online ASAP once yak recovers. We are not talking days, weeks or months in addition here, people. Everything's just about ready to go. Yak just wants to be online and fully rested before he fires it up so that if anything does go wrong he can be there to hammer it out.
> 
> In addition, we found out Bahamut server officially shit itself over the course of the weekend. Which is good, because we were able to pull all of the data off of the server and migrate it over. Bahamut server is currently sitting on my kitchen table. We're gonna going to try to rig it up and pull everything off if it we can just as an additional backup.
> 
> The timing of getting Trogdor online was just in the nick of time. =)


 
 We'll see.


----------



## Rilest (Aug 4, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> http://www.youtube.com/v/Be6jlCuMvVQ&hl=en&fs=1



That my friends, seem to be the most intelligent reply I have seen since I started reading this novel! 
*claps*


----------



## Arbiter (Aug 4, 2008)

Vaah said:


> Wait, someone actually compared SA to eBaums?
> 
> 
> That's just not even right.
> ...



there both the same... in there own trolling, anonish, pools closed way XD. there both funny sites though


----------



## Typheus (Aug 4, 2008)

That video just scared the jebus out of me...


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Aug 4, 2008)

Typheus said:


> That video just scared the jebus out of me...


It has a nice hip-thrusting beat... too bad there's no naughty wolf-porn to go with it.


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, I'm pulling from way back in the thread.  You people are posting faster than I can read.



The Muffin Man said:


> > With what money?
> 
> 
> $16,000 can actually hire someone for maybe a day or two.
> ...


That money is all but gone by now.  The new hardware used up around two-thirds of it, and the hardware wasn't the only expense.



johnnyblanco said:


> With the 16k he raised?
> If you seriously believe that went all to servers.. you're on something


Not all of it, no, but most of it.  Just look at the posted expense reports.  These servers aren't cheap.


----------



## Typheus (Aug 4, 2008)

Ebon Lupus said:


> It has a nice hip-thrusting beat... too bad there's no naughty wolf-porn to go with it.


lol...yes...shame XD


----------



## S.G. (Aug 4, 2008)

Sorry if this has been posted already, as I didn't want to bother sifting through all the crybaby temper-tantrums thrown on this thread because they feel they feel as if their human (furry?) rights have been trampled upon or some other unforgivable act of injustice inflicted upon them...

_NOTE: Before reading the following, understand that this does not apply to all, nor does all of it necessarily apply to one person. Part or all of this may apply to you, and for some, this doesn't apply at all...cliff's version below for those who have a shorter attention span than a 4-year old._

Seriously, you rotten brats need to outgrow the "I want it here, I want it now" phase. You need to sit back, take a deep breath, and contemplate the fact that the "powers that be" at FA are doing what they can to resurrect the flawed and fallen site. Trust me, I think I can confidently assure you that they want FA to be up and running as much as you do- I'm not a betting man, but I'd say it'd be quite safe to assume they want it to be operational MORESO than you do, simply to quell all the incessant whining and moaning.

Yes, I understand that many of you donated money to bring FA back. YES,  IT'S COMING BACK, WORRY NOT. Be extremely grateful that you have folks like Dragoneer, Yak, and others (sorry, I don't know all involved) care enough to bring FA back at all. These guys are busting their asses, and not only that, but they're taking the TIME and EFFORT to make sure EVERYTHING is done CORRECTLY. So many of you bitch and complain about FA being so flawed and such...well, would you rather have them throw FA back online to satisfy your impatient, thoughtless urges, only to hear you cry about FA having problems, even after being down for over a month? I don't know about you, but I could wait indefinitely, so long as those @ FA were making an active effort (which they are) and showing us they are doing so. 

Most of you don't even know what the meaning of hard work is, living off parents or working a low-income job, simply because you expect little of yourself and far too much of others. You demand far more than what you put in- simple as that. You don't like what they're doing with FA? Fine, go start your own site up then. Maybe then you'll understand what all is involved when you're running your own FREE site, paid for OUT OF POCKET, and you've got 100k+ members (according to statistics) to please. 

If you're not willing to do that, then please, for the sake of the rest of the community...SHUT UP. Why not do something productive for the fandom...some art, music, or fiction perhaps? Can't? Why not try and learn to then? Say you're good enough already? Well hell, then why don't you make some tutorials for the rest of us, or maybe start your own paysite?

Too long for your attention span? I'll give you the cliffs:

*Quit your crybaby whining. They're doing all they can to bring FA back up. You don't like it? Do something productive for the fandom. Stop demanding so much of the world, and start demanding more from yourself.*


----------



## SamBlob (Aug 4, 2008)

Hmmm....

If you keep it offline for another two or three days, would you be able to repair the search feature?


----------



## sd2522 (Aug 4, 2008)

Meh, guess I'll read a book or something. Besides it's better to be late but have everything working then being on time and then a bunch of other problems surface.


----------



## johnnyblanco (Aug 4, 2008)

SamBlob said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> If you keep it offline for another two or three days, would you be able to repair the search feature?



I highly doubt it


----------



## Anthroraptor (Aug 4, 2008)

SamBlob said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> If you keep it offline for another two or three days, would you be able to repair the search feature?




heheh, that made me giggle for some reason. and what is this search word you speak of? XD


----------



## Jonas-Shifu (Aug 4, 2008)

No great loss.


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Aug 4, 2008)

S.G. said:


> Too long for your attention span? I'll give you the cliffs:
> 
> *Quit your crybaby whining. They're doing all they can to bring FA back up. You don't like it? Do something productive for the fandom. Stop demanding so much of the world, and start demanding more from yourself.*


But what else is there to do? I've already cleaned the house and mowed the lawn... had a whole month to enjoy the earth and sky... my woofs are rubbed raw... I mean... what else?


----------



## Typheus (Aug 4, 2008)

I'd say something to S.G. like "I couldn't have said it better myself," but then I'd sound like an asskisser.

I think, in all honesty, everyone just needs to realize that some dudes are working on it and that there's nothing we can do to help. Yeah, I know you're pissed, I'd probably feel just as pissed if Xbox Live went down for longer than it should, but just try to relax :/


----------



## Arbiter (Aug 4, 2008)

SamBlob said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> If you keep it offline for another two or three days, would you be able to repair the search feature?



the search is a lie. or at least that's what we might get told


----------



## The Muffin Man (Aug 4, 2008)

Charem said:


> You know, this is funny, the people who are angry about FA being down still are actually coming across pretty maturely in this topic.  While the people who are all ready to spring and complain that all the complainers are acting like babies are making 'BAWW' jokes and generally being fairly...yeah.
> 
> So, it's a case of the 'complainers' being much less annoying than the people who are complaining about the complainers.  This is ironic...


It's funny.
"Man, I wish FA were back already. It's really frustrating to be promised something and then not see it happen."
"SHUT UP GOD ALL YOU DO IS WHINE ALL THE TIME AND MASH F5 GO OUTSIDE OR SOMETHING GOD"


----------



## Anthroraptor (Aug 4, 2008)

Ebon Lupus said:


> But what else is there to do? I've already cleaned the house and mowed the lawn... had a whole month to enjoy the earth and sky... my woofs are rubbed raw... I mean... what else?



you scare me...not in a im gonna hide way either...


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 4, 2008)

S.G. said:


> Sorry if this has been posted already, as I didn't want to bother sifting through all the crybaby temper-tantrums thrown on this thread because they feel they feel as if their human (furry?) rights have been trampled upon or some other unforgivable act of injustice inflicted upon them...
> 
> _NOTE: Before reading the following, understand that this does not apply to all, nor does all of it necessarily apply to one person. Part or all of this may apply to you, and for some, this doesn't apply at all...cliff's version below for those who have a shorter attention span than a 4-year old._
> 
> ...



*applauds* :3


----------



## flir (Aug 4, 2008)

Those rushing to FA's defense here or saying that the administration doesn't get anything in exchange for their work really need to take a step back and look at what's taken place over the last month. The FurAffinity staff raised over _$16,000_ from the community in a matter of weeks, at a rate of a little under a dollar every two minutes. Why couldn't some of that money have been put towards doing some real development for the site -- not this hobby stuff, but actually paying somebody to work on it, even for a short time? All the expensive hardware in the world can only do so much to prop up a codebase as messy as FA's. Instead of treating the symptoms, as everybody's seemed perfectly happy to do up to this point, why not take a moment to consider the root cause?

(And please don't mention Ferrox, because I'll believe _that_ when I see it. ;p)

Every day that FA remains down -- especially after a lengthy hiatus like this -- is another day that artists, many of whom may actually depend on the site to do their commissions, can't give their clients an update, can't solicit more work, etc. It may seem silly to those of you trying to get on the administration's good side, but yes, there are actually people out there who derive some portion of their livelihood from the site's operation. These artists bring users, traffic... and ad revenue. Stop taking them and the rest of your userbase for granted by making promises you can't (or won't) keep.

Not all of us will be so eager to throw money at you next time.


----------



## Snapai (Aug 4, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> At the time, we had every reason to believe the goal was attainable.  It wasn't until less than 3 hours ago that it was decided the only way to meet the deadline would be for yak to work himself to death.



I know it's a deadline....but you're not supposed to take it quite that literally, yak! XD


----------



## Rabid (Aug 4, 2008)

The Muffin Man said:


> It's funny.
> "Man, I wish FA were back already. It's really frustrating to be promised something and then not see it happen."
> "SHUT UP GOD ALL YOU DO IS WHINE ALL THE TIME AND MASH F5 GO OUTSIDE OR SOMETHING GOD"



Hehe, this pretty much seems to sum it up ^_^


----------



## Typheus (Aug 4, 2008)

I wish I was a good enough artist to do commission works.

Then again, I couldn't draw furry art save for Lucario. I'm more into the anime scenes where someone is being at least 10% emo with a bigass gun or sword, or they're kicking someone's ass.


----------



## johnnyblanco (Aug 4, 2008)

S.G. said:


> Sorry if this has been posted already, as I didn't want to bother sifting through all the crybaby temper-tantrums thrown on this thread because they feel they feel as if their human (furry?) rights have been trampled upon or some other unforgivable act of injustice inflicted upon them...
> 
> _NOTE: Before reading the following, understand that this does not apply to all, nor does all of it necessarily apply to one person. Part or all of this may apply to you, and for some, this doesn't apply at all...cliff's version below for those who have a shorter attention span than a 4-year old._
> 
> ...




I am not bitching about the how long it's taking. Frankly if it's done and done right it can come up next fucking month for all I care.

What pisses me off is that they set a deadline. they BLEW that deadline. They weren't even fucking CLOSE to it and they couldn't take the two minutes to post "We are so sorry. Were going to miss that deadline it'll be up by X" Did they do that? 

NO. 

THAT is why I am mad. You have people that make a living off this site. Me , I don't give a shit either way. Do I draw? Sure I do! But I don't charge for commissions. I don't make this site my life's blood which has been cut off for more than a month and these artists lost profits that they won't see again. 

Next time don't make deadlines.. make estimates. Deadlines are final and people get pissed at you when you can't make them and yes if you don't make deadlines in the real world.. guess what.. 

you get FIRED.

Butttt nothing is going to happen here with that..


----------



## ChazFox (Aug 4, 2008)

Right, well I'm in two minds about this.

On one hand I don't use FA that much, so I'm not really bothered about it being down.

On the other hand, I had taken part in a contest, and the winners were due to be decided on the 1st of July, when FA went down. Now I don't know if I won anything or not, and it's been over a month of waiting to find the results. I haven't been able to get a hold of said artist on her deviantART either. In this case, "Go to some other art site" can't really apply.

But hey, I've waited this long, I can wait some more. :3


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Aug 4, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> 1. Take a timer; set for 24-hours.
> 2. When timer goes off, check FurAffinity. If desired effect has not been achieved, reset timer.
> 
> Lather, rinse, repeat.


 
You know, I'm gonna do just that. X3


----------



## DeathAvenger_Bade (Aug 4, 2008)

> Corsi, Crys and Skylor came up with a new song. Its title is "We Didn't Crash the Servers" Corsi asked me to share it with you. Hope you all enjoy it as much as I have.
> 
> We didn't crash the servers.mp3


Re-post of my earlier one


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Aug 4, 2008)

Okay... well... WTF... for a change of pace, here's my FurBuy page...

http://www.furbuy.com/mypages/ebonlupus.html

Yes, I know I'm expensive!


----------



## The Muffin Man (Aug 4, 2008)

EDIT: What the hell, FA. Nice job with the double posting.


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 4, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> the search is a lie. or at least that's what we might get told


Did somebody say Search?

*twitch*

*twitch*







*twitch*


----------



## EddyOkapi (Aug 4, 2008)

I agree that a dealine should be followed and people getting pissed when it's not. It really should have been estimated times as Deadlines and Estimated Time are two different things. 
BUT! people should also be used to the typical "Dealines Type FA":
Always double the time they tell you it's going to take. They said it's gonna be up on Monday, in three days? It's actually gonna be one week. It's always been like that. XD


----------



## The Muffin Man (Aug 4, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> there both the same... in there own trolling, anonish, pools closed way XD. there both funny sites though


Except SomethingAwful actually isn't anything like eBaums world.

so...


----------



## Dessy (Aug 4, 2008)

Heheh... I'm hardly an artist at all, let alone good enough to demand pay... ^^;;;


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 4, 2008)

johnnyblanco said:


> I am not bitching about the how long it's taking. Frankly if it's done and done right it can come up next fucking month for all I care.
> 
> What pisses me off is that they set a deadline. they BLEW that deadline. They weren't even fucking CLOSE to it and they couldn't take the two minutes to post "We are so sorry. Were going to miss that deadline it'll be up by X" Did they do that?
> 
> ...



I don't understand comparing deadlines to reallife, if it means nothing at all for FA and the admins. I'm sure they feel just as frustrated as everyone else and they apologized for not having it up when they said.

They could just throw it to the side and do more important things in there lives? I mean, that's what alot of people here need to do.


----------



## ryokukitsune (Aug 4, 2008)

well I'm just glad they didn't rush this forward just for the sake of getting it up. from Dragoneers other post with Bahamut packing it in it sounds like things would have spiraled madly out of control. I for one and Damn thankfuly for everything those boys are doing they rock! we can at least say that in this "time of need" that they have at least kept the community service consistant, where the sight might not be up at all, if they had rushed it chances are it would be down again by now AND on top of that there probibly would have been some data loss when it happened.

Thank goodness for yak and the rest of the ninjas! get some rest you guys need it!

Rock on!


----------



## The Muffin Man (Aug 4, 2008)

Kaeko said:


> I don't understand comparing deadlines to reallife, if it means nothing at all for FA and the admins. I'm sure they feel just as frustrated as everyone else and they apologized for not having it up when they said.
> 
> They could just throw it to the side and do more important things in there lives? I mean, that's what alot of people here need to do.


*Facepalm*
People donated money.
"Throwing it to the side and doing more important things" is no longer an option.


----------



## ChazFox (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess people just need to realise that Furaffinity has decided to run on Valve Time. A lot of things do that.

All I can say is, if the search function does get reintroduced (I'm always hoping, because Furaffinity has never covered certain categories such as WAM/Quicksand, and there are probably many hidden gems out there that I haven't been able to find), then this downtime will have been well worth the wait. :3


----------



## Haku (Aug 4, 2008)

Yay =3

Now I have time to finish my drawings that I'll be submitting


----------



## Rufferstuff (Aug 4, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> the search is a lie. or at least that's what we might get told


 

I feed on the tears shed over the lack of a search engine. Keep it off.


----------



## Arbiter (Aug 4, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Did somebody say Search?
> 
> *twitch*
> 
> ...



that's why i said its a lie . oh and when FA does come back Dragoneer, be prepared for a lot of "were's the search engine"?"


----------



## Rilest (Aug 4, 2008)

The Muffin Man said:


> *Facepalm*
> People donated money.
> "Throwing it to the side and doing more important things" is no longer an option.




Brava my friend Brava, you beat me to it!.


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 4, 2008)

The Muffin Man said:


> *Facepalm*
> People donated money.
> "Throwing it to the side and doing more important things" is no longer an option.



Eh, I didnt donate, that thought wasn't registered for me. I just helped at FA:U the best I could to make up for the money I didn't have at the time.


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 4, 2008)

The Muffin Man said:


> *Facepalm*
> People donated money.
> "Throwing it to the side and doing more important things" is no longer an option.


And it never once was an option. Fixing the site and improving it, however, was.


Arbiter said:


> that's why i said its a lie . oh and when FA does come back Dragoneer, be prepared for a lot of "were's the search engine"?"


We're prepared. We've got 25mm turrets set up on the east and west wings of the site, ready to take out question takers... err, take their questions.


Kaeko said:


> Eh, I didnt donate, that thought wasn't registered for me. I just helped at FA:U the best I could to make up for the money I didn't have at the time.


And you did a damn good job helping us, too!


----------



## Rilest (Aug 4, 2008)

*Gasp* 

Has this novel concluded?!! 
No it can't be! just when it was getting good too.

*Heart Broken*


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Aug 4, 2008)

Search engines demand HUGE MySQL overhead... which equates to CPU time... and this slows things down if searches are being run 10 times or more a minute over such a HUGE database. Imagine searching a library... every book, for an occurrence of a word... and you don't know if that word is in a given book without looking at every word on every page. Even for a computer it's a daunting task.


----------



## xellas84 (Aug 4, 2008)

flir said:


> Those rushing to FA's defense here or saying that the administration doesn't get anything in exchange for their work really need to take a step back and look at what's taken place over the last month. The FurAffinity staff raised over _$16,000_ from the community in a matter of weeks, at a rate of a little under a dollar every two minutes. Why couldn't some of that money have been put towards doing some real development for the site -- not this hobby stuff, but actually paying somebody to work on it, even for a short time? All the expensive hardware in the world can only do so much to prop up a codebase as messy as FA's. Instead of treating the symptoms, as everybody's seemed content to do up to this point, why not take a moment to consider the root cause?
> 
> (And please don't mention Ferrox, because I'll believe _that_ when I see it. ;p)
> 
> ...




Ok, now that my account is finally up (seriously, signed up when it was page 10, and in the time it took to get the activation email you people piled up 5 PAGES of stuff... amazing), I can finally react to this pile of crap.

To those who say "16,000 is a lot, go hire someone!", consider this:  Being a trained consultant isn't a minimum wage job, at least not if you want someone who actually knows their stuff.  They are EXPENSIVE... the total for a good consultant could easily EXCEED $16,000.  Combine that with server costs, and the admins could very well not have the funds to afford a consultant or professional firm.  Not to mention both of the above would likely take LONGER to get it done, since they have to go back and analyze the way the website and it's underlying database are put together (not something done easily mind you!)

To those who are saying "Deadlines are deadlines, don't make them until you know you can keep them"... lemme guess, you've NEVER missed a deadline, or thought "Hmm, I can get this done in X" and taken longer than X to get it done.  A deadline is simply a more educated estimate, they are still prone to sudden extensions or being missed due to unexpected circumstances.

To those who say "I have a right to bitch, this site is a major source of my income"... well to be honest, you did something very stupid in betting a major source of your income on FA.  This site has no obligation to you or anyone else to be up 24/7/365.  In fact, if I were to be doing any sort of commission work, I'd avoid a free site like the PLAGUE, simply because if it goes down and I don't make money, then there's NO chance of compensation.  Make an account here and advertise, but have your own hosting for that sort of thing.  If you can't afford it... well then you aren't making much on commissions, are you?

To all of the above, and everyone else griping here... yes, you have a right to gripe.  But take an honest self-reflection and ask yourself this:  Do you have ANY CLUE what it takes to make this work?  I will only claim to have the most basic understanding of this stuff, and couldn't hope to make a site like this work in my wildest dreams.  I know just enough to get a faint grasp as to how complex this probably is, and I am very grateful that I don't have to understand more to use FA in my spare time. However, there are some very talented people in the furry world, and I'm sure that in the month that FA has been down, some could have picked up a book, learned something about the problems, and offered to help and pick up some slack from the moderators here.  

Griping may make you feel better, but it makes the poor people who are actually making things BETTER feel like crap, and they don't deserve that.  Instead, try picking up a book online or looking at some tutorials (W3schools.com is a good start for anything computer-related) and try to get a grasp of what they may be doing, then be thankful that THEY are the ones working and not you.


----------



## Suntiger (Aug 4, 2008)

Given how deadlines usually work (in general, ergo both online and IRL) they are a set thing only in a platonic ideal. 
Practically, a deadline _is_ an estimate, or so all my experience have turned out.

About hiring a tech to work on the problem; here is what's left after the servers and harddrives were bought:
*Total Left from Donation Drive Since 01JUL08:* $1,963.22
(Thread: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=23826 )

I'm not sure how much "tech-time" you could get for that. Does anyone here have experience with what rates a tech charges?
Also, isn't it made more complicated with the tech first having to be familiarized with the hardware and software so he or she knows what he has to work with?

Another note for those that use FA (or similar sites) in a commercial manner; backups.
All contact data with customers should be backuped on an offline text file in case the internet access is lost, and on a physical hardcopy in case the computer gets fried.
(This is useful for your friends list too btw, and the number list on the cell phone.)
There's a reason most companies keeps a physical customer archive after all.


----------



## Arbiter (Aug 4, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> We're prepared. We've got 25mm turrets set up on the east and west wings of the site, ready to take out question takers... err, take their questions.



LOL that's dragoneer for you


----------



## Delphinidae (Aug 4, 2008)

Ironically, often the people who call others lifeless are the ones in real need of one.


----------



## bunnies_are_emo (Aug 4, 2008)

Hmm..it does suck for artists that make a living off of commissions from FA, and i for one DO get commissions from FA, but shouldn't one think about advertising on other websites? If one makes a "living" from it, then they should really think about having backup plans. And also here is an idea (not saying it in a sarcastic way, I'm trying to be nice about this ^^; since EVERYONE is checking the forums, you could always advertise yourself on the forums if you aren't already. Just an idea ^^


----------



## Mystraven (Aug 4, 2008)

Meh, a disappointment but nothing to throw a hissy over. I waited a month to see this site back on, I can wait a little longer. Besides after the kick ass time I had at FAU and the fact Bossdragon himself gave me a pat on the back after the Gayblades called me on stage I'd have to be a real rat bastard to knock them now


----------



## The Muffin Man (Aug 4, 2008)

Kaeko said:


> Eh, I didnt donate, that thought wasn't registered for me. I just helped at FA:U the best I could to make up for the money I didn't have at the time.


I meant the admins can no longer do more important things, but true the donaters can't really "relax" because their money has yet to be shown as being used.


----------



## Dessy (Aug 4, 2008)

I think you're all saying the same things... -.-


----------



## Arbiter (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh, and just for Dragoneer and the others, please do not set a deadline ever again UNLESS YOUR VERY CERTAIN WHAT YOU WANT TO HAPPEN WILL HAPPEN ON THAT DATE


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 4, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> And you did a damn good job helping us, too!



^w^ I'm glad I could be of assistance :3


----------



## Arbiter (Aug 4, 2008)

The Muffin Man said:


> I meant the admins can no longer do more important things, but true the donaters can't really "relax" because their money has yet to be shown as being used.



but then again, the mods will just joke it off if you ask them something like that. much like the sear- OH NO, I JUST SAID THE S WORD!!!! 










(Note trying to offend dragoneer or any of the mods here, im just stating my opinion on the matter, i still like you guys )


----------



## Dessy (Aug 4, 2008)

Heheh... Warning: Deadlines are closer than they appear!


----------



## S.G. (Aug 4, 2008)

flir said:


> Those rushing to FA's defense here or saying that the administration doesn't get anything in exchange for their work really need to take a step back and look at what's taken place over the last month. The FurAffinity staff raised over _$16,000_ from the community in a matter of weeks, at a rate of a little under a dollar every two minutes. Why couldn't some of that money have been put towards doing some real development for the site -- not this hobby stuff, but actually paying somebody to work on it, even for a short time? All the expensive hardware in the world can only do so much to prop up a codebase as messy as FA's. Instead of treating the symptoms, as everybody's seemed content to do up to this point, why not take a moment to consider the root cause?



That's a load of garbage. Everyone who donated money to support FA's return knew exactly what FA was and have had PLENTY of opportunity to discuss with the admins here as to what they'd like to see from the "new" FA. Besides, it's easy to point fingers and criticize. Tell you what. You think they should have paid someone to do the work? Why not do some research, make some calls, and figure out what an "estimated cost" would be for what you'd like to see FA become...



> Every day that FA remains down -- especially after a lengthy hiatus like this -- is another day that artists, many of whom may actually depend on the site to do their commissions, can't give their clients an update, can't solicit more work, etc. It may seem silly to those of you trying to get on the administration's good side, but yes, there are actually people out there who derive some portion of their livelihood from the site's operation. These artists bring users, traffic... and ad revenue. Stop taking them and the rest of your userbase for granted by making promises you can't (or won't) keep.



If you're an artist, and you're suffering this severely from FA being down, then you need to reevaluate your marketing strategies. If you're a freelance artist, and you're expecting to make a living by selling your art/services on a single FREE website, you're nothing short of a fool. If exposure is what you're looking for (it should be, if you're trying to make it as a freelance artist), then you need to broaden your horizons. You need to be selling yourself on other sites like Furbid, Yiffstar, FAP, VCL, etc., etc. 

Hell, if your primary concern is the artists, why not do them all a favor and start your own site which spotlights and exposes many furry artists. You could call it, "Furry Artists Guild"...or "FAG" for short! (haha)

Seriously, though, I hardly think that should be a complaint of any artist, because if they were good enough (either in skill or personal relations with their fanbase), (A) their fans would know how to contact them OUTSIDE of FA (AIM, Y!IM, ICQ, e-mail, etc.,etc.), and (B) previous commissioners would be coming back to commission them again. In fact, I would think, for some artists, this could be a serendipitous occurrence, since the fandom is without easily accessable art through FA...how else to satiate their hunger for furry art than to commission their favorite artist?

And as for trying to get on anyone's good side, I find your comment laughable. I can't speak for everyone here, but I'm simply tired of checking for updates and seeing people cry about it, like they're these unfortunate victims of Dragoneer's and Yak's sadistic cruelty towards the art-starved fandom. Come on, I love FA, but there's more to life than sitting on here and waiting for a website to come back online. Whining about it does NOTHING to speed up the process, nor does bitching about FA's shortcomings make you look anything more than a jackass.


----------



## Suntiger (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh, a thought occurred to me.
Is there a way to get some hard numbers on how many artworks that does get posted on FA during the first, say, 24 hours.

It would be interesting to see how much of a flood there actually is. 


Edit: Dear gods this thread moves fast!


----------



## EddyOkapi (Aug 4, 2008)

Dessy said:


> I think you're all saying the same things... -.-



The whole thread is like that; one page of "It should be back when a deadline is set! We donated money!" and after, a page of "No, it should be back when it can, stop whining!". Typicla internet debate that nobody really reads what each other says nor each other's background/experiences in their claims.

But yah, it's frustrating the site has been down for so long but like it already been said, what's the problem with a few more days after so long? It's not like they said it's gonna take a whole another month... well I hope.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Aug 4, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> We're prepared. We've got 25mm turrets set up on the east and west wings of the site, ready to take out question takers... err, take their questions.



Is it me, or are the admins turning evil?


----------



## GeckoGurl (Aug 4, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> Yes, I'm pulling from way back in the thread.  You people are posting faster than I can read.
> 
> 
> That money is all but gone by now.  The new hardware used up around two-thirds of it, and the hardware wasn't the only expense.
> ...



I read the reports and I only see what adds up to about $10,000?  Could you guys please post a new report that shows ALL of the expenses so we can all be updated please.
Thanks.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Aug 4, 2008)

Ah alright, thanks for the updates Dave and 'Neer. Rest up Yak, you deserve it.


----------



## Arbiter (Aug 4, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Is it me, or are the admins turning evil?



the dark side has free cookies XD


----------



## bunnies_are_emo (Aug 4, 2008)

Suntiger said:


> Oh, a thought occurred to me.
> Is there a way to get some hard numbers on how many artworks that does get posted on FA during the first, say, 24 hours.
> 
> It would be interesting to see how much of a flood there actually is.
> ...




I wouldn't know how to find that out, but I can't wait to go through my inbox when it comes back online :3


----------



## Rufferstuff (Aug 4, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Is it me, or are the admins turning evil?


 
No. The admins were always evil. You've just noticed.


----------



## Dessy (Aug 4, 2008)

EddyOkapi said:


> The whole thread is like that; one page of "It should be back when a deadline is set! We donated money!" and after, a page of "No, it should be back when it can, stop whining!". Typicla internet debate that nobody really reads what each other says nor each other's background/experiences in their claims.
> 
> But yah, it's frustrating the site has been down for so long but like it already been said, what's the problem with a few more days after so long? It's not like they said it's gonna take a whole another month... well I hope.


 
Hey, I'm not complaining. I never even go on this site at all... ^^;;;
I'm not even a furry--unless you ask my friend, who insists that I am...
Either way, they shouldn't bring up the money. If I had any reason to, I'd donate ten grand and feel no loss... Money just keeps getting cheaper...


----------



## Athais (Aug 4, 2008)

I really like how people are now sending me hateful messages on YIM. Really nice :3.


----------



## darkwraith (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks very much for the update! (See everyone? They announced it shortly after _I _let one of them go!) LOL


----------



## Dessy (Aug 4, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> the dark side has free cookies XD


Yeah, I baked them all...


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Aug 4, 2008)

All of the moaning, groaning, and bitching is making me laugh.
Jeez, it's a website. If anything, I feel bad for yak for pulling that 48 hours coding and probably almost nothing else (aside from normal human needs) .


----------



## ChazFox (Aug 4, 2008)

Well, either way of this, I know what it's like to have no sleep, and Yak and the others on the FA team deserve the rest.

It's amazing to see the chaos that erupts when somebody needs sleep. XD


----------



## flir (Aug 4, 2008)

xellas84 said:


> Ok, now that my account is finally up (seriously, signed up when it was page 10, and in the time it took to get the activation email you people piled up 5 PAGES of stuff... amazing), I can finally react to this pile of crap.
> 
> To those who say "16,000 is a lot, go hire someone!", consider this:  Being a trained consultant isn't a minimum wage job, at least not if you want someone who actually knows their stuff.  They are EXPENSIVE... the total for a good consultant could easily EXCEED $16,000.  Combine that with server costs, and the admins could very well not have the funds to afford a consultant or professional firm.  Not to mention both of the above would likely take LONGER to get it done, since they have to go back and analyze the way the website and it's underlying database are put together (not something done easily mind you!)
> 
> ...



You're absolutely right that professional help would be expensive. But surely you'd agree that even just paying yak or somebody else on staff for a week or two would constitute a huge improvement over the status quo (and even better in some ways than an outside consultant, as this person would already be familiar with the environment). Still just a stop-gap until the FurAffinity codebase sees a complete overhaul, but an improvement all the same.

The problem isn't so much that this deadline's been skipped, but simply that FA's staff has developed a habit of saying one thing and apparently meaning another. It is better to quote a week and be finishined in five days than to say you'll be finished in two. People get upset when they feel they've been lied to, whether or not the other party was genuinely acting in good faith, and this is something that the administration really needs to work on.

I won't bother posting my credentials in reply to your later points, because nobody takes that sort of thing seriously.


----------



## Dessy (Aug 4, 2008)

Athais said:


> I really like how people are now sending me hateful messages on YIM. Really nice :3.


I should try that... >.o


----------



## Bladewing (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow. Okay. I waded through all this and it comes down to this. *sigh*

Okay. FA's not up. What a shame. Oh well. It'll be up again later. Don't kill yourself Yak, I've been there and done that, sure I'd be done by a certain time but unable to meet that deadline. Because you know you're going to collapse anyway and then where will you be? Unconscious for a week most likely. Hospitalized? Maybe.

That's right furs, if Yak worked himself to collapse, you'd be out of FA for a lot longer than another day or two. I imagine any of you bitching about deadlines not being met haven't been in severe crunch time before. It. is not. easy. to meet deadlines you set every time. Boo hoo.

For those of you who are comparing this to real life jobs, and how if you didn't meet your deadline you'd be fired? That depends entirely on the job. And a valid reason will extend your deadline. Because if everyone who didn't meet their deadline was fired... 

For anyone who thinks $16k+ was squandered because there's no way servers cost that much? A) look at the expenditures receipts. There's a post with it. I've downloaded it personally, so I know exactly what's on it. and B)you've obviously never purchased a server nor have you done any research on costs involved. Which means you have no idea what you're talking about. 

For those of you who insist on calling those of us who tell the whiners to shut up jerks? We're telling them to shut up and do something because all they've been doing is whining. Going off and doing something and then coming right back and bitching that nothing happened. I dare all of you whiners to go find yourselves an advanced coding class and sit in on it and then come back and bitch about it taking too long. Coding. Takes. Time. This isn't magic. You going away isn't going to make FA come back up. The same people bitching over and over is tiresome. If you honestly aren't going to pick up a book or draw or watch a  movie, then you can stop opening your mouth. I'm watching you people talk about how you did this and that, but everything you've done has only taken a couple hours and then you haunt here and whine about how it's not back. and yes, I DID donate. So don't ask.

For the guy who's got a trip on the 5th and will be gone a month with no net.... why can't you email the people commissioning you? Or instant messenger them? you shouldn't be relying on only one form of communication with people who are *paying* you.

For the people who's moneymaking is crippled because FA's down? Y'all know there's all sorts of places you can sell art as an alternative. That's no excuse for bitching either.

AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST.

Y'all need to remember Yak is HUMAN. He wants to exceed expectations but that doesn't mean he *can*. Don't assume FA is conspiring against y'all just cause a deadline wasn't met. Christ on a damned crutch. 

I'm not checking here anymore except to see if there's any updates on site status if it's not up. C'mon people, there's more to life than FA. It's only been around since '05. You did other things before that. Do it again.


----------



## Appule69 (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm really not that upset anymore. I'm just preying that nothing else goes wrong. Hope Yak get plenty of rest


----------



## Dessy (Aug 4, 2008)

You're preying or praying? I hope you're preying--that would be so much more exciting... >.<


----------



## The Muffin Man (Aug 4, 2008)

Lemon_Panda said:


> All of the moaning, groaning, and bitching is making me laugh.
> Jeez, it's a website. If anything, I feel bad for yak for pulling that 48 hours coding and probably almost nothing else (aside from normal human needs) .


It's funny, you're actually on the side doing the majority of groaning, moaning, and bitching.


----------



## KenJKitsune (Aug 4, 2008)

Bladewing said:


> C'mon people, there's more to life than FA. It's only been around since '05. You did other things before that. Do it again.



Quoted for truth.

Rest up, Yak. You more than deserved it.


----------



## EddyOkapi (Aug 4, 2008)

The Muffin Man said:


> It's funny, you're actually on the side doing the majority of groaning, moaning, and bitching.



Seconded, I'm all fine waiting longer so the staff can get it done properly and sleep but I saw a new tendency that those who bitch the most and loudest now are those who bitch about those who complains.. kind of ironic stuff, like it as been pointed earlier.


----------



## Appule69 (Aug 4, 2008)

Dessy said:


> You're preying or praying? I hope you're preying--that would be so much more exciting... >.<



Praying...or is it preying?


----------



## Suntiger (Aug 4, 2008)

Given how deadlines usually work (in general, ergo both online and IRL) they are a set thing only in a platonic ideal. 
Practically, a deadline _is_ an estimate, or so all my experience have turned out.

About hiring a tech to work on the problem; here is what's left after the servers and harddrives were bought:
*Total Left from Donation Drive Since 01JUL08:* $1,963.22
(Thread: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=23826 )

I'm not sure how much "tech-time" you could get for that. Does anyone here have experience with what rates a tech charges?
Also, isn't it made more complicated with the tech first having to be familiarized with the hardware and software so he or she knows what he has to work with?


----------



## The Muffin Man (Aug 4, 2008)

Suntiger said:


> Given how deadlines usually work (in general, ergo both online and IRL) they are a set thing only in a platonic ideal.
> Practically, a deadline _is_ an estimate, or so all my experience have turned out.
> 
> About hiring a tech to work on the problem; here is what's left after the servers and harddrives were bought:
> ...


"Dude you work on servers at your job, right? I'll give you $300 to take the day off work and finish up what I've been working on for a month for me. Shouldn't take too long but I've been up for damn-near 2 days straight."


----------



## Dessy (Aug 4, 2008)

Appule69 said:


> Praying...or is it preying?


You're talking to a voraphile... ;]


----------



## Rilest (Aug 4, 2008)

Ohhh now we are having dejevu's


----------



## Dessy (Aug 4, 2008)

Rilest said:


> Ohhh now we are having dejevu's


Didn't you say that earlier?


----------



## Daniel Kay (Aug 4, 2008)

Ok may as add my $0.02 to it, ahem...

STOP WITH THE "They only bitch because they want the porn back" COMMENTS, GAHHHH I HATE THOSE JUST AS MUCH AS CONSTANT COMPLAINERS...

... ok so much for me


----------



## icehawk (Aug 4, 2008)

johnnyblanco said:


> Next time don't make deadlines.. make estimates. Deadlines are final and people get pissed at you when you can't make them and yes if you don't make deadlines in the real world.. guess what..
> 
> you get FIRED.



You must be new to software development. We just shipped a product at work that was originally due in October '07.  

A few weeks is nothing.


----------



## Akkeresu (Aug 4, 2008)

I'll just add my two cents here.

STOP WHINING!

Thank you, and thank you FA staff. You provide an amazing site for free, and run off donations, and we appreciate everything you people have done. Keep up the excellent work, use this time to rest, and come back onto the internet, guns blazing.

~Akkeresu


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Aug 4, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> This is absurd. The whole thing is absurd.
> 
> I don't get it. What's to gain by setting a deadline when you know you're not going to make it? You just piss people off and make them feel like they were stupid for believing in you.
> 
> ...



Over in the requests forum you're pissing and moaning about an artist not uploading the art he/she's drawing for free by the deadline he/she imposed on him/herself.

Here you are moaning about another deadline not being met

The guy writing the code needs to get some sleep, simple as. Show some respect lest the ban hammer lands on your head


----------



## Art (Aug 4, 2008)

One shouldn't complain from free services. That's just way too wrong.


----------



## therealist (Aug 4, 2008)

Won't be up tonight?

How about... won't be up Tuesday, or Wednesday, or the rest of this week, or possibly even the rest of this month?

Let's be realistic people.  Code-altering takes time, especially when you're trying to do bug-fixing in JavaScript or any coding language like it.  I'm talking from experience here.  It's not easy, and it's VERY time-consuming.  I say FA will be back up by the end of this week (August 10th) at the very EARLIEST, with a more accurate statement most likely being that FA won't be back up until the end of August.

In the meantime, I'm not holding my breath about anything.  My words to the admins are this:  "Send me a note when you finish, because I'm not going to wait for the 'water' to 'boil.'  Just surprise me.


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Aug 4, 2008)

Drakaji said:


> I think it's amusing how so many (usually the same) people are baww'ing at this like it's some horrible travesty. Use the time to do something else. Draw something, go outside, or at least have some life beyond the FA Error page.




Yeah, seriously, I finished a Storm Hawks fic I was writing.

I'm sure the moaners can find something to fap to over at Fchan, I'm pretty sure there's plenty pics of Master Tigress with her boobs hanging out


----------



## Phsuke (Aug 4, 2008)

PKBitchGirl said:


> Yeah, seriously, I finished a Storm Hawks fic I was writing.
> 
> I'm sure the moaners can find something to fap to over at Fchan, I'm pretty sure there's plenty pics of Master Tigress with her boobs hanging out



You forgot Poland and FAP (Furry Art Pile).


----------



## The Muffin Man (Aug 4, 2008)

Art said:


> One shouldn't complain from free services. That's just way too wrong.


I swear to god, I am going to take over the world, round up ALL the people who have ever said:
"It's free, you can't complain"
"Irregardless"
"Case and point"
"Should of"
"You can't complain unless you can do better"
"Literally" (when they do not mean "it actually was")
And I am going to round you up.
And I am going to have you shot.

*Writes up plans for world domination*


----------



## Mel-the-Hybrid (Aug 4, 2008)

The only reason why I'm annoyed about FA not being up when the date has been set by a mod is that I have a load of commissions to finish, and I can't get back to the reference details that was given to me by my customers. It forces me to wait, it forces them to wait, kinda not good for all of us. NOT angry, just somewhat miffed.

But that doesn't mean that I don't understand that the admins running FA don't have lives themselves. We all do. . .unless you're some kind of weirdo that spends 24/7 on the comp that stares at nothing but porn, then I'd suggest you'd go out and get some fresh air >>;

Imo, Yak could have just set a later date for FA to be up, people can wait longer. It gives mods a chance to iron out all of the bugs and whatnot on the website, so when the website IS back up, it will be ready for users with accounts. Missing a deadline is NOT a good idea though, no matter what kind of field your in. If you're going to tell someone you will have something at a certain date, you'd better have it ready, or call in advance that you're going to need more time, things tend to work out better that way.

Now, as for the bitching furries, there's a crapton of other websites that host furry artwork. I.E. Deviantart, Sheezyart, Furry Art Pile. If you want porn, then just surf on F.A.P., or Fchan instead of QQing about it, and be patient. Maybe even . . oh I don't know, watch T.V.? Draw? Call a friend? See where I'm goin' here?


----------



## Phsuke (Aug 4, 2008)

Mel-the-Hybrid said:


> Now, as for the bitching furries, there's a crapton of other websites that host furry artwork. I.E. Deviantart, Sheezyart, Furry Art Pile. If you want porn, then just surf on F.A.P., or Fchan instead of QQing about it, and be patient. Maybe even . . oh I don't know, watch T.V.? Draw? Call a friend? See where I'm goin' here?





It's furries, is it really that surprising they are whining about not having porn?


----------



## SpiritCreations (Aug 4, 2008)

Y'all are acting horrible. Why is it such a big deal that FA isn't up tonight? Okay, so they gave a deadline. They're mistake... but they are HUMAN. Humans make mistakes... a lot. Unless you're perfect, stop whining that they didn't say "estimate" instead of "deadline." It's not that big of a deal. :/ FA has been down for a long time, we can all wait another night or two. 

Yak needs a break. He's exhausted and working hard. Put yourself in his shoes. Can any of you possibly do that? Imagine being pressured that thousands of people are waiting for a website to be back online, and on top of working his butt off and being exhausted, he's being slammed with the absolute immature, rude, and completely unnecessary comments from a lot of you people. He's a human, not a machine. If you all want a better website, then go build it yourself or shut up. Y'all are treating these guys like the way a lot of you treat us artists, like we're machines that work at your whim just so you can get off. Sometimes we start to yawn, ache, our eyes close, and we're temporarily unconscious. It's called sleeping. We need it like you also do. Same with admins.

Go try doing something productive until FA is online. Believe me, I want it up as much as anyone, but it's pointless to bitch and moan about how it's not online. IT'S A WEBSITE! For crying outloud, y'all are making this out to be a much bigger deal than it really is. There are bigger issues to whine about in life than a website being down for any length of time.

So sorry if your precious porn stash won't be online tonight, but there are other websites y'all can jack off to. Now, I'm done.  Peace out!


----------



## The Muffin Man (Aug 4, 2008)

Goddammit people shut the fuck up about "IF YOU WANT PORN GO TO..."
You're not clever.
You're not funny.
You're not unique.


----------



## Dessy (Aug 4, 2008)

Well, nobody's talking to me, so I don't know if it's worth making another post... >.<


----------



## EddyOkapi (Aug 4, 2008)

The Muffin Man said:


> Goddammit people shut the fuck up about "IF YOU WANT PORN GO TO..."
> You're not clever.
> You're not funny.
> You're not unique.



I don't think they try to be clever, funny or unique, they're just trying to help. Since it is true there are many other websites that has tons of porn on them... fA isn't the sole and unique source of it.



Dessy said:


> Well, nobody's talking to me, so I don't know if it's worth making another post... >.<



Hey I like reading what you post. You're one of those who isn't taking any side seriously. XD


----------



## SpiritCreations (Aug 4, 2008)

Mel-the-Hybrid said:


> The only reason why I'm annoyed about FA not being up when the date has been set by a mod is that I have a load of commissions to finish, and I can't get back to the reference details that was given to me by my customers. It forces me to wait, it forces them to wait, kinda not good for all of us. NOT angry, just somewhat miffed.



I had that same problem, as well. I now request that ALL clients not send me FA links for their references and stuff. If they do, I email them and tell them to upload the refs to photobucket or something (I also request to NOT send me attachments, as I use the ArtSpots queue to keep my commissions organized and I need links). If they choose to still not do that and they send me FA links anyways, then it's their problem when they don't get their commission on time. I just use FA down time as a break.


----------



## Mel-the-Hybrid (Aug 4, 2008)

Phsuke said:


> It's furries, is it really that surprising they are whining about not having porn?



Good point.


----------



## The Muffin Man (Aug 4, 2008)

SpiritCreations said:


> Y'all are acting horrible. Why is it such a big deal that FA isn't up tonight? Okay, so they gave a deadline. They're mistake... but they are HUMAN. Humans make mistakes... a lot. Unless you're perfect, stop whining that they didn't say "estimate" instead of "deadline." It's not that big of a deal. :/ FA has been down for a long time, we can all wait another night or two.


Being human does not mean you are allowed to put up a deadline (Deadline and Estimate are vastly different) and not make it. That is why they MAKE estimates.



> Yak needs a break. He's exhausted and working hard. Put yourself in his shoes. Can any of you possibly do that? Imagine being pressured that thousands of people are waiting for a website to be back online, and on top of working his butt off and being exhausted, he's being slammed with the absolute immature, rude, and completely unnecessary comments from a lot of you people.


No. Once again. It's YOUR side. The "Don't complain" crowd that is being rude and immature in many of these posts..


> He's a human, not a machine. If you all want a better website, then go build it yourself or shut up.


*twitch*
*Points at his other post*


> Y'all are treating these guys like the way a lot of you treat us artists, like we're machines that work at your whim just so you can get off.


*Points up*


> Sometimes we start to yawn, ache, our eyes close, and we're temporarily unconscious. It's called sleeping. We need it like you also do. Same with admins.
> 
> Go try doing something productive until FA is online.


You are a unique and special flower and this is the first time this has been said.
There.
Now shoo.


> Believe me, I want it up as much as anyone, but it's pointless to bitch and moan about how it's not online. IT'S A WEBSITE! For crying outloud, y'all are making this out to be a much bigger deal than it really is. There are bigger issues to whine about in life than a website being down for any length of time.
> 
> So sorry if your precious porn stash won't be online tonight, but there are other websites y'all can jack off to. Now, I'm done.  Peace out!


GODDAMMIT SHUT UP ABOUT THE "LOL PR0N" SHIT.


----------



## Mel-the-Hybrid (Aug 4, 2008)

SpiritCreations said:


> I had that same problem, as well. I now request that ALL clients not send me FA links for their references and stuff. If they do, I email them and tell them to upload the refs to photobucket or something (I also request to NOT send me attachments, as I use the ArtSpots queue to keep my commissions organized and I need links). If they choose to still not do that and they send me FA links anyways, then it's their problem when they don't get their commission on time. I just use FA down time as a break.



Cool, that's actually a good idea about the reference thing. *steals it* :x


----------



## Art (Aug 4, 2008)

The Muffin Man said:


> I swear to god, I am going to take over the world, round up ALL the people who have ever said:
> "It's free, you can't complain"
> "Irregardless"
> "Case and point"
> ...



Those who complain are annoying. It's a nice way of "shut up or we'll break your jaw." It's annoying to hear people complaining about anything in this world. 

FA being down is not a bad thing. People need to take breaks from things from time to time. Reflex about anything you just didn't do meanwhile you were digging in FA. 

Remember, FA being down is not a sign of the End of Times, Ragnarok, Judgment day, etc. 

People who keeps on complaining will only get shot or beat up and I'm sure we are more people annoyed at people whining about FA being down than they at us.


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 4, 2008)

Mel-the-Hybrid said:


> The only reason why I'm annoyed about FA not being up when the date has been set by a mod is that I have a load of commissions to finish, and I can't get back to the reference details that was given to me by my customers. It forces me to wait, it forces them to wait, kinda not good for all of us. NOT angry, just somewhat miffed.
> 
> But that doesn't mean that I don't understand that the admins running FA don't have lives themselves. We all do. . .unless you're some kind of weirdo that spends 24/7 on the comp that stares at nothing but porn, then I'd suggest you'd go out and get some fresh air >>; *and boyfriends/girlfriends*
> 
> ...



I agree with Mel on this, except I had to add something.


----------



## Daniel Kay (Aug 4, 2008)

Phsuke said:


> It's furries, is it really that surprising they are whining about not having porn?



GGGAAAAHAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH... AAAAHHHHHRRRGGGHHHHH... GHHAAAAAAAA BWAHHH GRGG GRRAAAHHH... FUCKDAMNITIHATETHESECOMMENTS


----------



## Mel-the-Hybrid (Aug 4, 2008)

I loled.


----------



## Anthroraptor (Aug 4, 2008)

iLOL


----------



## SpiritCreations (Aug 4, 2008)

The Muffin Man said:


> GODDAMMIT SHUT UP ABOUT THE "LOL PR0N" SHIT.



Umm... being human means they make mistakes. So let it go. The deadline thing was a mistake. 

Second, back off, buddy. No need to talk to me or anyone else like this with your sarcastic attitude. It makes everyone more angry and it makes you look like a complete douche. Go out and do something because your anger level on this forum is ridiculous. 

Third, I'm not whining and complaining about anything. I'm just trying to help, but to be honest, I don't know why. I'm out. 

Also, don't tell me to shut up.


----------



## Petrock (Aug 4, 2008)

OK, This is getting very confusing.

People who are complaining: Ummm...you have a reason last I checked. Just try to keep it civil, don't start making threats.

People who are going "Stop complaining, porn is elsewhere": The people want COMMUNITY. Everyone knows where to find porn, but FA is the only established community alot of people have within the furry fandom-thing. 

Plus, we've all be more or less lied to several times within recent weeks, so everyone has the right to complain. If you find it immature, then you don't know what maturity is. Maturity is not 'I don't complain', it's 'I'm civil when I complain and I don't demand immediate action to rectify my displeasure'.

Last I checked, there's no real delay other than Yak wants sleep. That's what Dragoneer said...whether that can be trusted, who knows, but the benefit of the doubt should be given if it's ONLY "Yak wants to be ready to fix any problems should they arise when we flip the swtich".


PS: God, you people who are complaining about people complaining, ever heard of hypocrisy?


----------



## blackpuma (Aug 4, 2008)

Ahw.. Thats too bad. I was kinda looking forward to it.. Ah well, I don't mind. You guys take all the time you need. For what FA has meant to all of us in the past, we really CANNOT complain about a minor setback like this.


----------



## cutekitty (Aug 4, 2008)

O3O
woot, another night to draw countless doodles to direct the publics attention from lack of professional work.
*gets to the doodling.


----------



## Phsuke (Aug 4, 2008)

Daniel Kay said:


> GGGAAAAHAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH... AAAAHHHHHRRRGGGHHHHH... GHHAAAAAAAA BWAHHH GRGG GRRAAAHHH... FUCKDAMNITIHATETHESECOMMENTS



Not sure if your being satirical or serious, either way, it's pretty damn funny at the way your reacting (as is the mass response to this issue).


----------



## SpiritCreations (Aug 4, 2008)

Petrock said:


> PS: God, you people who are complaining about people complaining, ever heard of hypocrisy?



We're just as much hypocrites as you are, dear.  You're just trying to put some logic into action, and that's all we're doing, too.


----------



## Mel-the-Hybrid (Aug 4, 2008)

Yiffstar has a community, ever tried goin there? =O


----------



## aramet (Aug 4, 2008)

w00t! Drama and bawing, It's almost as good as having the site back lol 0wo well amidst all the rants I thought I'd toss in something positive for the admins: 

Good luck guys! Xwx I'm sure its allot of work getting FA back up and running, so thanks for doing your best! >w0/ I hope the rest of the work goes smoothly for ya.


----------



## EddyOkapi (Aug 4, 2008)

Petrock said:


> OK, This is getting very confusing.
> 
> People who are complaining: Ummm...you have a reason last I checked. Just try to keep it civil, don't start making threats.
> 
> ...



Kudos to you, to make one of the most, if not the only, intelligent reply on this thread so far.


----------



## harry2110 (Aug 4, 2008)

it should be up by this time tomarrow then


----------



## Etsu Matsuya (Aug 4, 2008)

S.G. said:


> Sorry if this has been posted already, as I didn't want to bother sifting through all the crybaby temper-tantrums thrown on this thread because they feel they feel as if their human (furry?) rights have been trampled upon or some other unforgivable act of injustice inflicted upon them...
> 
> _NOTE: Before reading the following, understand that this does not apply to all, nor does all of it necessarily apply to one person. Part or all of this may apply to you, and for some, this doesn't apply at all...cliff's version below for those who have a shorter attention span than a 4-year old._
> 
> ...


Agreed!

Not to mention the well being of all those working to get the site back up and running is more important than having it up a day or two early. I would also go so far as to make the assumption, that in addition to all the work the mods do to keep the site running and repair it when it goes down. They also have full time jobs to pay for there own interests and bills. There are only so many hours in the day. 

So as he said better the site be up and running at 100% and then some. Rather than have it be at half mass. Also anything to do with a database has to do with the entire site. For a site such as FA is in essence a fancy database with a pretty GUI.


----------



## Mattcat (Aug 4, 2008)

Daniel Kay said:


> GGGAAAAHAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH... AAAAHHHHHRRRGGGHHHHH... GHHAAAAAAAA BWAHHH GRGG GRRAAAHHH... FUCKDAMNITIHATETHESECOMMENTS


----------



## cutekitty (Aug 4, 2008)

P.S.
I blame pie for all of this.

ARREST THE HERETIC!!!


----------



## Mel-the-Hybrid (Aug 4, 2008)

I demand more pocky! >:O


----------



## Masakuni (Aug 4, 2008)

Lol @ all the "If you want porn go to [x]" types.

Fun fact: Not everyone that wants FA back wants it back for the porn. I know I don't; as I don't like that stuff. Hard to believe, but it's true. I do however, like some of the art posted there, and it's a great place where I've met some pretty cool people.


----------



## Petrock (Aug 4, 2008)

SpiritCreations said:


> We're just as much hypocrites as you are, dear.  You're just trying to put some logic into action, and that's all we're doing, too.



I'm not complaining that you're complaining, I'm complaining over the REASON you're complaining. This is a PUBLIC forum, it shouldn't matter to you at ALL if someone else is complaining about something that is reasonable to complain about. No one here is going "I'M BOYCOTTING FURAFFINITY" over this, so just shut up and let the people vent.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Aug 4, 2008)

dave hyena said:


> This thread is for discussing the announcement here:
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=535670#post535670
> 
> ...



Let him/her rest its 110 degrees outside !


----------



## cutekitty (Aug 4, 2008)

Masakuni said:


> Lol @ all the "If you want porn go to [x]" types.
> 
> Fun fact: Not everyone that wants FA back wants it back for the porn. I know I don't; as I don't like that stuff. Hard to believe, but it's true. I do however, like some of the art posted there, and it's a great place where I've met some pretty cool people.




I un want it for the porn, I want it so I can post the porn.
Does that count?


----------



## Petrock (Aug 4, 2008)

Mel-the-Hybrid said:


> Yiffstar has a community, ever tried goin there? =O



You can't join a community overnight, sadly. Joining tonight only to have FA back up tomorrow, alot of people would just abandon their yiffstar accounts, so it's better to not make one anyways.


----------



## Dessy (Aug 4, 2008)

EddyOkapi said:


> I don't think they try to be clever, funny or unique, they're just trying to help. Since it is true there are many other websites that has tons of porn on them... fA isn't the sole and unique source of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I like reading what you post. You're one of those who isn't taking any side seriously. XD


 
Of course not! If I did, then it would mean I cared...
Like I say:
Nobody cares _like_ I do,
But most tend to care more...


----------



## Phsuke (Aug 4, 2008)

Masakuni said:


> Lol @ all the "If you want porn go to [x]" types.
> 
> Fun fact: Not everyone that wants FA back wants it back for the porn. I know I don't; as I don't like that stuff. Hard to believe, but it's true. I do however, like some of the art posted there, and it's a great place where I've met some pretty cool people.



While some people have had some established beginnings within this community, it is not the only one in existence. 

Fun fact: Many people go on several communities and you can find some familiar names in other websites. These are interactive communities with art,pictures, journals and all the other things FA offers. If people are so desperate I suggest they look to other communities for the time being.


----------



## kinkycoyote (Aug 4, 2008)

This has been a very stressful time for many of us, and so I send all my love and support to the admins and users alike. We will be able to move forward because we are family.

That being said, I can't resist this:

MICHAEL PALIN: "I'd like to complain about people who are complaining about people who complain. It's time something was done about it!" 

16 TON WEIGHT DROPS ONTO HIM.


----------



## Smokescale (Aug 4, 2008)

I dunno if anyone has talked about this (since I haven't gone through the 21 pages of posts....and sifted through the drama, the yelling, the complaining and what not) but I think when he gets back, something should be done for Yak in appreciation for his hard work. He went without sleep to provide a free service for thousands of people...many of which who bitch and complain when even the smallest detail is out of place. Such a job can feel thankless and I say we make damn sure he doesn't feel that way about it.

Art, a massive thank you e-card, making the day FA comes back online "Yak Day" where we all celebrate how he sacrificed his blistered, bandaged, and bleeding paws (c'mon...mashing all those buttons, installing all those components...my hands would get chapped too!)

Let's make him feel appreciated (not to belittle the work the other admins have done but you get the idea)


----------



## ILikeYourArt (Aug 4, 2008)

This thread (and now turned-against-each-community) is _just_ like the cat that's sitting at my feet right now. Sometimes, she bothers the hell out of me... but most of the time, I'm glad to have her around. I find it a rather decent comparison to FA... as a lot seem to be at each other's necks, questioning each other's opinions until all you can manage to type is 'ugh.. shut up.. shut _up..._' But I know you'll all be rather glad when it returns.


----------



## duo2nd (Aug 4, 2008)

This is why I hate Forum Wars due to one site is down.
SHEESH! D:


----------



## Dessy (Aug 4, 2008)

cutekitty said:


> P.S.
> I blame pie for all of this.
> 
> ARREST THE HERETIC!!!


Leave heretics alone! D:<


----------



## cutekitty (Aug 4, 2008)

ILikeYourArt said:


> cat



I spy with my little eye, CAT! 

K.A.T.


----------



## Petrock (Aug 4, 2008)

duo2nd said:


> This is why I hate Forum Wars due to one site is down.
> SHEESH! D:



I wasn't aware this was a war or anyone was going at each other's throats. o.o This is relatively peaceful compared to what I'm used to seeing when I see the words 'forum war'


----------



## furgamer2020 (Aug 4, 2008)

Bored? Try this:

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/nanaca

It'll keep you busy for at least 5 minutes.


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 4, 2008)

-scratches her head and tilts her head- 

<insert a sentence here> :3


----------



## SpiritCreations (Aug 4, 2008)

Petrock said:


> I'm not complaining that you're complaining, I'm complaining over the REASON you're complaining. This is a PUBLIC forum, it shouldn't matter to you at ALL if someone else is complaining about something that is reasonable to complain about. No one here is going "I'M BOYCOTTING FURAFFINITY" over this, so just shut up and let the people vent.



And I totally agree.  I'm just astounded at the arguing going on *from* the complaining, that's all. I agree with what you originally posted that people should argue in a civil manner. It is a public forum, that is true, but some of the things being said are just not necessary, such as the name calling and bashing. T'is not civil.


----------



## cutekitty (Aug 4, 2008)

Dessy said:


> Leave heretics alone! D:<



Fine, i'll do worse..... i'll..... i'll.... I'LL SHUN THEM!!!!


----------



## Phsuke (Aug 4, 2008)

furgamer2020 said:


> Bored? Try this:
> 
> http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/nanaca
> 
> It'll keep you busy for at least 5 minutes.



I remember this game, I loved it. I even had screenshots of my high scores.


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 4, 2008)

furgamer2020 said:


> Bored? Try this:
> 
> http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/nanaca
> 
> It'll keep you busy for at least 5 minutes.



whoooo, 49.70 XD

385.10 EDIT! holy crap >>


----------



## raemuz (Aug 4, 2008)

The Muffin Man said:


> As a Goon myself, I have to say that SA is leagues better than eBaums world and /b/.
> 
> 
> For god sake people, stop reading GBS, FYAD, YCS, and LF. Of COURSE you'll see nothing but trolls and assholes.



Goons represent! 

*terrorist fistjab*


----------



## Dessy (Aug 4, 2008)

cutekitty said:


> Fine, i'll do worse..... i'll..... i'll.... I'LL SHUN THEM!!!!


But one of my best buddies is called Heretic Fox... T-T
He dinnae diserve to be shunned...


----------



## cutekitty (Aug 4, 2008)

Woot, 1810.26m!!


----------



## cutekitty (Aug 4, 2008)

Dessy said:


> But one of my best buddies is called Heretic Fox... T-T
> He dinnae diserve to be shunned...



Fine, can I hug him and slather oreos  on his paw?


----------



## Dessy (Aug 4, 2008)

cutekitty said:


> Fine, can I hug him and slather oreos on his paw?


If it's his footpaw... >w<


----------



## Daniel Kay (Aug 4, 2008)

Phsuke said:


> Not sure if your being satirical or serious, either way, it's pretty damn funny at the way your reacting (as is the mass response to this issue).



Sarcastic with all the anger noises, serious with what i said

To make it more clear I HATE 1: "lulz they want porn" AND 2: "typically furry" comments, i'm patient but these get my piss to boil


----------



## Ruffyluv (Aug 4, 2008)

yeay xciting! have a good sleep yak and hopefully everything goes smoothly =^.^=


----------



## Mattcat (Aug 4, 2008)

raemuz said:


> Goons represent!
> 
> *terrorist fistjab*



"Your posts, they're verah nice" - Borat, "Super Mario Brothers: The Movie" (2007)

*fistjabs*


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 4, 2008)

cutekitty said:


> Woot, 1810.26m!!



XD 2604.65 :3


----------



## cutekitty (Aug 4, 2008)

Dessy said:


> If it's his footpaw... >w<



*slathers

there, now all the children shall gather and chase him


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 4, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> Oh, and just for Dragoneer and the others, please do not set a deadline ever again UNLESS YOUR VERY CERTAIN WHAT YOU WANT TO HAPPEN WILL HAPPEN ON THAT DATE


*Q:* What'd we leeeaaarn?
*A:* More than we would have liked. :| But in the end, we're not that far off target.

*Q:* What happened to Monday?
*A:* Bahamut finally died a grisly, ultimate death and we had some files left on it still on the coding side. In the end, the RAID controller failed and made Monday delayed. The old data server is officially DOA.

*Q:* Your bad?
*A:* Yeah, our bad.

*Q:* Search?
*A:*


----------



## Mattcat (Aug 4, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^ (edited out quote to make page load faster  )






 (figured you could use a new one)


----------



## Suntiger (Aug 4, 2008)

Quoted for type of post, not about the specific poster.


Petrock said:


> Plus, we've all be more or less lied to several times within recent weeks, so everyone has the right to complain. If you find it immature, then you don't know what maturity is. Maturity is not 'I don't complain', it's 'I'm civil when I complain and I don't demand immediate action to rectify my displeasure'.


Yup, you've been lied to, but with what intent?

1. Heh, this deadline schtik is hilarious! The power over these retards are giving me a major hardon. It's like dangling a string in front of a kitten, pulling it away each time it jumps. I think I'll go and make them jump again!

2. Crap, this is taking way longer than we though. We're going to have to push up the deadline _again_. Crap on a fucking stick I wish this went more smoothly!

The admins have made it pretty clear which it is in their posts.

And many of those who complain do so in a fairly civil manner.
The minority is pretty vocal though, and of course the response lumps the assholes with the moderates, creating a counter-response from the moderates who feel put upon.

Heh, it's like watching a "How to make internet drama 101".


----------



## cutekitty (Aug 4, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> *Q:* What'd we leeeaaarn?



*A:* OH OH OH!!! I know I know!!!
Not to take candy bars from old man Wither's pocket.


----------



## Dessy (Aug 4, 2008)

cutekitty said:


> *slathers
> 
> there, now all the children shall gather and chase him


 
I think he would just sit there...


----------



## Petrock (Aug 4, 2008)

> *Q:* Your bad?
> *A:* Yeah, our bad.




*takes the bad, buries it in a pile of woodchips, and sets it on fire*


----------



## lapinbeau (Aug 4, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> *Q:* Search?
> *A:*




....

I'm not following you here. So, no search function?


----------



## Dessy (Aug 4, 2008)

cutekitty said:


> *A:* OH OH OH!!! I know I know!!!
> Not to take candy bars from old man Wither's pocket.


It was that love is made rather than found... ^.Â¥.^


----------



## Petrock (Aug 4, 2008)

Suntiger said:


> Quoted for type of post, not about the specific poster.
> 
> Yup, you've been lied to, but with what intent?
> 
> ...



well, I know it wasn't intent #1. But disappointment occurs even though the best intentions were held. And you can't fault someone for expressing their disappointment, I mean we're all human (I think) after all.


----------



## cutekitty (Aug 4, 2008)

Dessy said:


> I think he would just sit there...



b-but the children...... they are full of childish happiness, laughter and death.


----------



## lapinbeau (Aug 4, 2008)

cutekitty said:


> *A:* OH OH OH!!! I know I know!!!
> Not to take candy bars from old man Wither's pocket.



Old Man Withers gave me one of those too. I got the bar, but it was attached to his pants, and he wouldn't let me bite it.

... and I swear, the cream filling was all... salty and stuff.

I dunno why old people have such crappy candy.

*cough*


----------



## cutekitty (Aug 4, 2008)

Dessy said:


> It was that love is made rather than found... ^.Â¥.^



Oh, I was gonna guess not eating the milk from spike's red nipple anymore.


----------



## Mel-the-Hybrid (Aug 4, 2008)

:C


----------



## Dessy (Aug 4, 2008)

cutekitty said:


> b-but the children...... they are full of childish happiness, laughter and death.


But he likes footpaws... 
I have to go...do...something...... >.<


----------



## Dessy (Aug 4, 2008)

cutekitty said:


> Oh, I was gonna guess not eating the milk from spike's red nipple anymore.


Why not? o.o


----------



## cutekitty (Aug 4, 2008)

lapinbeau said:


> Old Man Withers gave me one of those too. I got the bar, but it was attached to his pants, and he wouldn't let me bite it.
> 
> ... and I swear, the cream filling was all... salty and stuff.
> 
> ...



Oh....

And here I just got a snickers with an ant on it.


----------



## Suntiger (Aug 4, 2008)

Petrock said:


> well, I know it wasn't intent #1. But disappointment occurs even though the best intentions were held. And you can't fault someone for expressing their disappointment, I mean we're all human (I think) after all.


Nah, it was more of an observation.
Though I _can_ fault _how_ the complaining is done. In both directions. 

I won't though. Going to be busy reading up on fox anatomy (the real kind, not the anthro kind, there'll be a test later) and working on an text about furries to educate mainstream people who don't know much or nothing about furries.
Oh, and sleep.


----------



## noxal (Aug 4, 2008)

I'd like to complain about people who hold things up by complaining about people complaining. It's about time something was done about it.


----------



## cutekitty (Aug 4, 2008)

Dessy said:


> But he likes footpaws...
> I have to go...do...something...... >.<



Does it involve pie?


----------



## Dessy (Aug 4, 2008)

cutekitty said:


> Oh....
> 
> And here I just got a snickers with an ant on it.


Hey--where's the cream filling? D:<


----------



## Mattcat (Aug 4, 2008)

noxal said:


> I'd like to complain about people who hold things up by complaining about people complaining. It's about time something was done about it.



Ugh!! Stop complaining! Don't you realize that a lot of people put hard work into complaining on this site about the complaining about this site?! So ungrateful...


----------



## Dessy (Aug 4, 2008)

cutekitty said:


> Does it involve pie?


It involves pie, among other things, and stuff...but I don't think it involves clothing......


----------



## RailRunner (Aug 4, 2008)

Oi....

*sighs* Slack happens, it'll be back when it's back.

And no, I don't mean "slack" as in "slacking off", I mean "slack" as in slack action.

Meh, I'ma go drive a stack train over the Rockies, help occupy me.


----------



## noxal (Aug 4, 2008)

Mattcat said:


> Ugh!! Stop complaining! Don't you realize that a lot of people put hard work into complaining on this site about the complaining about this site?! So ungrateful...



I'm writing a formal complaint about you.


----------



## aiethal (Aug 4, 2008)

People will just have to fap over at Fchan for another day.....Oh, the HORROR...


----------



## lapinbeau (Aug 4, 2008)

cutekitty said:


> Oh....
> 
> And here I just got a snickers with an ant on it.




._.

Wanna trade?


----------



## cutekitty (Aug 4, 2008)

Dessy said:


> It involves pie, among other things, and stuff...but I don't think it involves clothing......



Why not?
Is it like bath time?


----------



## Daniel Kay (Aug 4, 2008)

aiethal said:


> People will just have to fap over at Fchan for another day.....Oh, the HORROR...



Ok thats it i'm outa here, call me once this stopped... so never


----------



## Samael (Aug 4, 2008)

And now, a short discurssive piece on the nature of complaining about complaining:

"I find this thread both amusing and distressing regarding opinion - particularly on the subject of complaints... and complaining about those complaints... and then people complaining about the people complaining about the initial complaints... and more.

I doubt it's been said enough but are people not allowed to be irritated the site is down and that, when an absolute deadline is set, it was completely missed? More than the lack of the site, I think the sense of being let down has eclipsed the fact that Yak worked solidly on it. That kind of dedication is practically quixotic - valiant yet sadly flawed. If it had paid of, we'd be shouting his name in the streets... of course, since it didn't, a lot of folks are up in arms. I can live with that - I'm a little miffed to be missing out on the art and community, myself, and I do feel a touch annoyed by, once more, having to wait. I can deal with it.

What I find to be funny and, at the same time, somewhat awful is the second camp. People taking digs at the former. I have yet to see a single post after pulling myself through the topic thus far that wasn't trying to assert some superiority - "Find yourself another furry art brothel!", "Dude, it's just PORN! You care so much about PORN?!", "It's only another day - why can't you just wait?!", "Go outside! The sun - it will not burn you! I'm reading a book, why aren't you?".

If you really don't care about the site being down, well, what are you doing in the Site Discussion, on a topic about the extension of the deadline? Sure, you're posting your opinion, but you're helping less than the whiners you're trolling, implying some sense of superiorty over them. Newsflash: the people indignified are people too. They're not just here for the pr0nz - they're here for the community. 

Firstly, as a kid, did you ever have to change school? Learn what's what and who's who, starting socially from the bottom up? Sure, if you make some friends quickly or find someone you know, it speeds things up a bit but you don't instantly become a part of things, still. The same can be true online, to an extent, and, even in places where it isn't the case, some folks don't want to have to try to start all over. 

Secondly, as has so often been stated, not everyone is here for the porn. Some people don't even care for yiff in the slightest. I'm here to meet people, make friends, share my interests with folks of similar interests, look at the art of others and showcase my art. My art may have niche appeal but I've never once drawn or really implied anything sexual. A lot of the people wanting back to the site want to get back in touch with folks they don't have other means of getting in touch with or want to return to sharing art with one and other. 

Thirdly, it is another day of waiting, true. That's just it though. It's a day of waiting after being told (or, at least, having the fact heavily implied) that Fur Affinity would be back by Monday at latest. It's another day of waiting. After the deadline. Besides - the possibility it isn't 'just one more day' of waiting has also been thought of by a good number of people. Some of them, I guess, might feel as if they were a kid who learnt Christmas had been delayed on the 25th. It doesn't matter if it's going to be on the 26th or the 15th of January - they'll be happy when it comes but they'll still feel terribly let down.

Fourthly, thanks for throwing a negative stereotype upon your own community. I guess we're all paleskinned, beardy basement dwellers who have spent so long in the unnatural glare of a 40 WATT that real sunlight will cause them intense pain. The reality of the situation is that people have been getting out and about. Those who work, go to work. Those who have hobbies, have fun. Those wanting to read novels, watch TV, go to the cinema, take in a show or tour around the countryside are doing so. They just aren't happy to do all these things and then come back to find FA still hasn't managed to be pulled back together. I confess, after spending a week in the sun of Stockholm (Very lovely city and intensely sunny at this time of year), I had expected FA to be back when I returned. It wasn't but I didn't mind. It wasn't until the deadline was broken I was even mildly agitated.

So, just curious, but why the distaste for those who are annoyed? It's debatable whether or not they're righteously annoyed but what does jabbing at them really serve? 

Oh, and the people who complain about people complaining though, are a hoot. See Kinkycoyote's contribution for instance. Monty Python makes everything better."


And yes, for the record, I don't have much better to do right this second. It's 2am and I tend to go for a walk a little later in the day. I guess I might get back to my books.


----------



## cutekitty (Aug 4, 2008)

lapinbeau said:


> ._.
> 
> Wanna trade?



OMG yes!

>>
<<

*gets to making art of the P rated type.


----------



## Phsuke (Aug 4, 2008)

Daniel Kay said:


> Ok thats it i'm outa here, call me once this stopped... so never



lol.


----------



## aiethal (Aug 4, 2008)

Daniel Kay said:


> Ok thats it i'm outa here, call me once this stopped... so never



Oh c'mon, that was a joke.


----------



## Obsydian (Aug 4, 2008)

Lulzlulzlulzlulzlulz.
I doubted the deadline.
Oh well.


----------



## Charem (Aug 4, 2008)

Back to Nanaca Crash, I just got a score of 3859.59!





Wonder who's gonna top me? o..o


----------



## Charem (Aug 4, 2008)

Erf...why'd it double post?  >>


----------



## Mattcat (Aug 4, 2008)

^^^ I got 4599.92! Keep trying :3 Damn this game is as addicting as I remember.



Daniel Kay said:


> Ok thats it i'm outa here, call me once this stopped... so never



Okay cool bye!


----------



## lapinbeau (Aug 4, 2008)

Samael said:


> And now, a short discurssive piece on the nature of complaining about complaining:
> 
> "I find this thread both amusing and distressing regarding opinion - particularly on the subject of complaints... and complaining about those complaints... and then people complaining about the people complaining about the initial complaints... and more.
> 
> ...



TLDR version:

-Some people are being immature, but it shouldn't come as a surprise that people are angry. A deadline was missed, several times.

- People come here for more than just porn.

- Many furs are all but cut off from each other without FA. There really are no other sites that have the same amount of useful features FA does.

- After all this, there shouldn't be so much disdain for those who are annoyed, and childish namecalling and "if you don't like it you can giiiit out" is not helping their moods.

- Referring to people as their stereotypes (fat, greasy furfags in the dark basement) doesn't help the fandom's image. (That includes you)

...

...

Just in case anybody was injured by the wall of text.


----------



## Charem (Aug 4, 2008)

I find it odd I'm the only one who's offered a screenshot proof so far of my score.  ;P


----------



## Phsuke (Aug 4, 2008)

lapinbeau said:


> TLDR version:
> - Many furs are all but cut off from each other without FA. There really are no other sites that have the same amount of useful features FA does.






*coughFurryArtPile.comcough*


----------



## Phsuke (Aug 4, 2008)

Charem said:


> I find it odd I'm the only one who's offered a screenshot proof so far of my score.  ;P



I saw that and was looking through my folders to find my old screenshots, I think I got over 4000 but I cant remember how I did it.


----------



## Mattcat (Aug 4, 2008)

Charem said:


> I find it odd I'm the only one who's offered a screenshot proof so far of my score.  ;P



Aw, you should trust people on the internet more! What's your social security number? Mines 123-45-6789! See you can trust me!


----------



## Samael (Aug 4, 2008)

lapinbeau said:


> TLDR version:
> 
> -Some people are being immature, but it shouldn't come as a surprise that people are angry. A deadline was missed, several times.
> 
> ...



Thank you kindly! :grin: I woulda' hated to contribute to the furry mortality rate : <

But I didn't say that 'no other site has what FA has'. I said that, you can't instantly replace one community for another so easily. After all, lots of sites have search and some of the technical qualities that FA has.

Ah, curses, I forgot to mention that IM kinda counteracts the 'lack of contact' aspect in a good few cases. Now I look stupid. x_X


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 4, 2008)

Mattcat said:


> Aw, you should trust people on the internet more! What's your social security number? Mines 123-45-6789! See you can trust me!



:< LIES! that's mine!


----------



## cesarin (Aug 4, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> but then again, the mods will just joke it off if you ask them something like that. much like the sear- OH NO, I JUST SAID THE S WORD!!!!
> 
> (Note trying to offend dragoneer or any of the mods here, im just stating my opinion on the matter, i still like you guys )



well shit happens
the problem is, it happens too much shit in FA's side ( like bad luck streak.. )

Imagine finishing coding everything, you're ready to upload, and bang....
your RAID array died on your ass and you lost all the data.!
and you only had a backup of 1 hour ago ( and you're exhausted, and its already almost the deadline! )



Ebon Lupus said:


> Well, yes... but I suppose such things are subjective.



lol dude, you're telling that to .. OCELOT? one of the greatest artists out there? lol...


----------



## Mel-the-Hybrid (Aug 4, 2008)

I hungeeer...


----------



## Turbine_Divinity (Aug 4, 2008)

Ebon Lupus said:


> If you are running a business you should have your own site... and be able to build a better avatar.



Hey, didn't you get your art canned from DeviantArt due to all the wolf-dicks? Perhaps you're not the savvy marketing oracle you would have us believe. 

And really, let's lay it out. You talking shit to oCe about her art is like a green belt trying to trash talk Bruce Lee. Go back to your COBOL and your wolf-penises.


----------



## Charem (Aug 4, 2008)

=P  That dang stop person.  I had so much speed that I would've hit another 1000 in a matter of half a minute...she's such a bane.  XD

For those who don't already know...there's a rare Special involving the block lady.  You know, the one who dashes away, but then messes you up when you hit the next person after her.

Well, if you hit her, then hit one of the little girls, and are lucky enough to have them about to do a double-special (where one girl hits you into the other girl, for a major speed boost)...well, block girl comes over, but the little girls basically sort of combat her ability...long story short, you get a weird 'hover' ability for exactly 60 seconds, which has your character moving quickly in the straight line to the right, hovering over everyone's heads.  =P  Absolutely awesome ability, if you're lucky enough to meet its conditions!


----------



## Jabby1010 (Aug 4, 2008)

ROFL. I'm sorry I just can't stay quiet anymore. So time to Troll I guess.


Oh my god poor Yak, up for 48 hours. We can't help he waits till the last min to do all the shit work. Can't help it he's not smart enough to GO TO BED when tired. Can't help it h's not smart enough to ask FOR HELP when needed. Way to go Furry! OH MY GOD! I found the problem, furries working on hi end servers...oh wait, it's just a Dell. ROFL!


**YAK opens the door and the UPS driver smiles and kisses him. "DUDE YOU GOT A DELL!!"**

As for all the bitchers, come on, did you really think it was coming online??? LOL, if you fell for that you are a fucking loser!!

DO i miss looking at the GOOD work the REAL artist do here, sure I do. But it's all the uber fetish fags who NEED THEIR PORN! THe "Cub" Fans and the "VORE" fans, "OMG, I haven't seen a cub killed and fucked for so long. Oh shit, I need a hit"

Fucking morons. FOr you GOOD artists aiting for your paid commissions and can't get ahold of them, EVER HEARD OF GETTING AN EMAIL ADDRESS! DUH!


----------



## McRoz (Aug 4, 2008)

I feel for the guy. Being an insomniac has got its major drawbacks. Its best for him to be at least 90% power if something should go awry.


----------



## cesarin (Aug 4, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUhM0BrZjsM 

STOP WHINNING! XD

ohh man, Love Ahnold schwurtz the gobernator


----------



## Charem (Aug 4, 2008)

Phsuke said:


> *coughFurryArtPile.comcough*



Actually...it's a decent site, but the owner *built it because he despised FA.*  So I really don't want to give that website too much attention...it's like supporting Nazis!  D:

EDIT: Actually, I don't know if that was the reason for its existence for sure...I do know he built it because he was impatient with FA's downtimes, and he has badmouthed FA on FAP before.


----------



## Mattcat (Aug 4, 2008)

Jabby1010 said:


> ROFL. I'm sorry I just can't stay quiet anymore. So time to Troll I guess.
> 
> 
> Oh my god poor Yak, up for 48 hours. We can't help he waits till the last min to do all the shit work. Can't help it he's not smart enough to GO TO BED when tired. Can't help it h's not smart enough to ask FOR HELP when needed. Way to go Furry! OH MY GOD! I found the problem, furries working on hi end servers...oh wait, it's just a Dell. ROFL!
> ...


----------



## Samael (Aug 4, 2008)

> Actually...it's a decent site, but the owner built it because he despised FA. So I really don't want to give that website too much attention...it's like supporting Nazis! D:



Godwin'd. We lose : <


----------



## Phsuke (Aug 4, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYdLjjzzepg&feature=related


everyone should watch this.Also I know it's probably already been posted a few times, but its my first time viewing it.


----------



## Jabby1010 (Aug 4, 2008)

Mattcat said:


>


 
LOL, I love Hells Kitchen!!


----------



## John Lobo (Aug 4, 2008)

So much fun.










http://www.furryartpile.com/view/58055/


----------



## Sarge (Aug 4, 2008)

Hell, I'm prefectly fine waiting another day or two or more. xD
-sits back and watches people complain-


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Aug 4, 2008)

aiethal said:


> People will just have to fap over at Fchan for another day.....Oh, the HORROR...



They're laughing at us over there.... they have two threads devoted to FAers bitching about FA not meeting today's deadlines, of course, one of the threads is called "Dah furriez are baawing"


----------



## Corsi (Aug 4, 2008)

*We Didn't Crash the Servers ...... By Corsi*

HI DRAGONEEEEERRRRR.....

Sorry .... I had to ...... BUT I HAD HELP THIS TIME!!!

Crys and Skylor gave me the assist on this one. First the Search was a lie...

Now WE DIDN'T CRASH THE SERVERS!!!!

http://www.mediafire.com/?cpqec3piimu

Click ..... Download ..... Laugh ... Enjoy ...... Flame me later.


----------



## aiethal (Aug 4, 2008)

Jabby1010 said:


> ROFL. I'm sorry I just can't stay quiet anymore. So time to Troll I guess.
> 
> 
> Oh my god poor Yak, up for 48 hours. We can't help he waits till the last min to do all the shit work. Can't help it he's not smart enough to GO TO BED when tired. Can't help it h's not smart enough to ask FOR HELP when needed. Way to go Furry! OH MY GOD! I found the problem, furries working on hi end servers...oh wait, it's just a Dell. ROFL!
> ...




Christ, you don't like anybody do you? Summed up just about everybody there didn't ya? Good job. Omnidirectional rage and criticism, good for the soul...


----------



## Bakensobek (Aug 4, 2008)

I've been waiting for FA to come back up so I can start taking requests for art and stuff. In a way, I'm glad it's gonna take one more day. My "weekend" from work starts tomorrow, so once I get home from work I'll be able to start catching up with what was posted during my (censored) trip to Anthrocon and not worry about getting up early the next day. Or even call in "sick". :lol:

And you whiners who can't wait one more day, take a chill pill and go fap to the stuff already in your computer's disks.


----------



## Jabby1010 (Aug 4, 2008)

aiethal said:


> Christ, you don't like anybody do you? Summed up just about everybody there didn't ya? Good job. Omnidirectional rage and criticism, good for the soul...


 

I know pretty sweet eh?


----------



## Mattcat (Aug 4, 2008)

John Lobo said:


> So much fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is a super record. And this... this is a level beyond a super record, or you can call it what I like to call super record 2. AND THIS! THIS IS TO GO FURTHER BEYOND! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGHH


----------



## akun (Aug 4, 2008)

well, I work in the industry full of pushed back release dates (guess which one...) so I am totally used to this kind of fun... Rest up guys, you've got a lot of jizz to help release!


----------



## Moonfire (Aug 4, 2008)

I just question the wisdom of trying to work in code upgrades when trying to upgrade the production hardware and recover from a hardware failure at the same time.

And now, humour:

"My son," Blumberg was saying upon his early retirement from the garment business, "it's all yours now. I've made a good living because of two principles: _honesty_ and _wisdom_. Honesty is very important. If you promise the goods by the first of April, _no matter what happens in the shop_ you've got to deliver them by the first of April."
"Sure, Pop. But what about wisdom?"
"Wisdom means: Dummy, who said you should _promise_?"

(Novak, W and M Waldoks. The big book of Jewish humor, HarperCollins, 1981, p.188 )


----------



## Jabby1010 (Aug 4, 2008)

akun said:


> well, I work in the industry full of pushed back release dates (guess which one...) so I am totally used to this kind of fun... Rest up guys, you've got a lot of jizz to help release!


 

OMG are you an actor!!!


----------



## Phsuke (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: We Didn't Crash the Servers ...... By Corsi*



Corsi said:


> HI DRAGONEEEEERRRRR.....
> 
> Sorry .... I had to ...... BUT I HAD HELP THIS TIME!!!
> 
> ...



You are a hero. XD


----------



## akun (Aug 4, 2008)

Jabby1010 said:


> OMG are you an actor!!!




actually...


----------



## Phsuke (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: We Didn't Crash the Servers ...... By Corsi*



Corsi said:


> HI DRAGONEEEEERRRRR.....
> 
> Sorry .... I had to ...... BUT I HAD HELP THIS TIME!!!
> 
> ...



Also can you upload/post all the lyrics?


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 4, 2008)

Moonfire said:


> I just question the wisdom of trying to work in code upgrades when trying to upgrade the production hardware and recover from a hardware failure at the same time.


There are more than one person working together to make it all happen.  And yak is about 5 of those people rolled into one.


----------



## Guano (Aug 4, 2008)

At first I was pissed, but after reading that Yak had been up for 48 hours straight working on this, just for us...wow. That's dedication.

I say let him rest, he deserves it.


----------



## atsf4620 (Aug 4, 2008)

Guano said:


> At first I was pissed, but after reading that Yak had been up for 48 hours straight working on this, just for us...wow. That's dedication.
> 
> I say let him rest, he deserves it.



seconded!


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 4, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> There are more than one person working together to make it all happen.  And yak is about 5 of those people rolled into one.



is that why is avi changed from a yipping fox into a monky doodle? talk about split personalities


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 4, 2008)

atsf4620 said:


> seconded!



thirded!!! <3


----------



## Project_X (Aug 4, 2008)

As a random poof of appearance, I have to take my hat off to Yak. 48hrs for FA? That is dedication to the common fur. We should reward him somehow...


----------



## John Lobo (Aug 4, 2008)

http://www.furryartpile.com/view/58088/


----------



## Azure (Aug 4, 2008)

This is beautiful...


----------



## Project_X (Aug 4, 2008)

What in the world...


----------



## mapdark (Aug 4, 2008)

*sighs*

.. i knew it..

May I suggest that next time if you are unsure of when the site will be ready to give an ESTIMATE and not call it a deadline please?

and considering you got 16,000$ in donations , it could be a VERY good idea to consider hiring someone. 


I'm not DESPERATE for FA to return since I have not been in the mood to draw or submit lately , but I can very much understand the frustration of those who donated and those who depend on FA as a social network to do business.

If FA is not looking like it's going to be up for a month , tell it straight.
Cause the multiple deadline changes are only making you lose the credibility that was left to FA as a website. Keep the vagueness up and you will lose people for real.

Just saying.


----------



## GeckoGurl (Aug 4, 2008)

GeckoGurl said:


> I read the reports and I only see what adds up to about $10,000?  Could you guys please post a new report that shows ALL of the expenses so we can all be updated please.
> Thanks.



Nevermind I found it :3


----------



## Project_X (Aug 4, 2008)

mapdark said:


> *sighs*
> 
> .. i knew it..
> 
> ...



Well...Technology is like a Bronco.
Heaven knows what'll happen. It's fast one day, then your motherboard is fried the next...
Unexpected things happen...>_>


----------



## cesarin (Aug 4, 2008)

John Lobo said:


> http://www.furryartpile.com/view/58088/



wow, And I tought my 4829.44 was good


----------



## Corsi (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: We Didn't Crash the Servers ...... By Corsi*



Phsuke said:


> Also can you upload/post all the lyrics?




 They will be posted when the site is online.


----------



## GerrardShadoukopo (Aug 4, 2008)

So many people here, pissed off about FA, whining about how much it's screwing them...  And yet here they stay, waiting for it to come back up, as if it's the only thing they have. Never mind that there are other websites, ones just as willing to take them in. With the almighty skewing power of nostalgia goggles and downright laziness it's almost a guarantee that although there are several other places many people could have gone to, places that would have gotten better if people showed support, they screwed themselves by staying in their rut. And then started bitching when it predictably stayed down for only a day or so longer. Boo fucking hoo.


----------



## AuroraBorealis (Aug 4, 2008)

wow.

did you guys even READ the announcement?

yak has been up for 48 hours! 2 days! without sleep! most likely working tirelessly so he can get the site working again, and when he finally is about the point of collapse (anyone who has stayed up for 2 days straight know what its like to actually have to think and do productive work with such little sleep), he decides to actually...take a break and catch some sleep before he puts the finishing touches on the site and be around in case shit hits the fan...and what happens? you guys bitch and moan!

ive only read a few pages of this 26 page long topic and already im angered with the amount of stupiditiy there is. They announced monday cause they thought it would be monday. Yak stayed up 2 whole days working on it so he could meet his goal....but he was wrong. Guess what, hes human, just like the rest of us. hes not perfect, or some sort of superhuman god. You guys have NO IDEA what issues there were when they got the server. none at all. i dont even know...so bitching that OMG ITS ONLY A SIMPLE FILE COPY, WHY IS IT TAKING SO LONG? doesn't help cuase...guess what? if they are having to rewrite sections of the code, obviously something else is causing problems.

So to the people bitching and moaning about the deadline being passed, shut the hell up. He wasnt screwing around, he was working hard. 

not to mention if they announced 'the site would be up when its done' you guys would still complain. 

and the donations are jsut a one time thing, they dont have a constant stream of income...so hiring someone wont work cause what happens when they run out of money?


----------



## Snapai (Aug 4, 2008)

WOO! I made it! I read to the end-as-of-the-moment of the thread! 

...I feel stooipder now, tho' x.X


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 4, 2008)

so, yaks taking a break, and we're expecting FA up tomarow. so, is that still the situation or is there any new news?


----------



## Keenan (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm disgusted by half the posts in this thread. Honestly, you're going to berate people because they missed a deadline? Let's think here - FA is a non-profit entity. They operate on donations, and they've done a good job showing where the money is going. However, Microsoft is a major technology corporation. How many deadlines do they miss per software life-cycle?

I'm seeing a pattern here though. It seems that a lot of you are ignorant to both technology and business. Let's start with the first - Just because we all refer to them as "servers" or "computers", doesn't mean they all run the same. Software, especially software developed on a single server without much cross-platform or cross-configuration testing, can require extensive reconfiguring and even rewriting when introducing new hardware or system configurations. It's not a simple matter of "A'wight Chuck! Fire'r up! YEEEEHAWWWWW" So get off that bandwagon before you make a fool of yourself. (Well, for the next time.)

On that, deadlines in technology are often sketchy. Given that these admins, as stated before and as PROVEN in their efforts, only want to give back to US - the fanbase - what they know we desire... they set an optimistic deadline. What, do you think for a second that they, too, felt no disappointment when FA wasn't up in all it's glory today? Are you THAT ignorant? 

Going into business - FA doesn't charge for the service it provides, unlike some alternatives. Has any of you thought of this in all your ranting? Donations are not the same as a subscription fee. Now, you want to hire someone to do work on FA - okay... how? Are YOU offering to donate a consistant amount to pay for a salary developer? Or would you be willing to shell out on a contract one? Besides that, once again your ignorance is shining through here. You're basically saying that these admins and developers aren't good enough. That yak, who devoted 48 hours of his time - straight - isn't up to par for FA. I think you need to think less about yourselves, and your starving addiction to furry art, and more for those who are doing what they can to bring us the service we love and enjoy.

Oh, one more thing - if you're going to complain about the software development, I think you ought to qualify yourself some. Me? I'm well versed in PHP, all the .NET varieties, JAVA, C++ as well as C, among others that I've meddled with. I've set up and administered over a dozen "Internet Services" configurations (by that I mean a low-scale server designed to handle db, web, mail, and file for a small-sized project). I also had the pleasure of being a volunteer technician (and only technician) for a VDS hosting site (VDS = virtually dedicated server). I speak with years of experience backing me up. What do you have?


----------



## Kahn (Aug 4, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> This is absurd. The whole thing is absurd.
> 
> I don't get it. What's to gain by setting a deadline when you know you're not going to make it? You just piss people off and make them feel like they were stupid for believing in you.
> 
> ...


 
I mean no disrespect AlexInsane, but if you look at the message the admins left, they said it would be Tuesday, which is tomorrow. They said the site is just about ready to go, so you need to be patient just a little while longer. Remember, Yak has been up for 48 hours working very hard in trying to get the site up and running, he needs his rest, and I for one want him to get the rest that I feel he deserves, so that he can be refreshed and ready to go to get FA up and running again.

Complaining won't get FA up any faster, so have patience and you will be rewarded tenfold when FA returns tomorrow.


----------



## raidy_and_dobe (Aug 4, 2008)

I personally am going to try to wait a few days before I go on when it goes back up. The traffic is going to be worse then the bay area at rush hour with construction.


----------



## Fuzzypaws (Aug 4, 2008)

The assholes bitching about the site not being up can choke on it.  Yak has given you people far more than you deserve.  I can't imagine how discouraging it would be for him to work two days straight without sleeping because a RAID board failed on the old server where he was testing code, only to have you worthless mouthbreathers fall all over yourselves shitting out criticism as if you could do any better.  

Let's just look forward to the site hopefully being up tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## Ozawk (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm just want to say that I'm truly grateful for the staff for donating their time and effort to get this website back up. Despite the fact that they keep on pushing back their set "deadlines" they just want to make sure that the final product is the best they can put up for the moment, so they won't have to encounter any more problems down the road. Being that Yak spent most of his off time working on codes, shows how dedicated he is to the site and how a professional is supposed to do it. Sure, people can get upset about them not meeting their said deadline, but the fact that they want to make sure the site is in fit condition. And with the abundant amount of donations to get the site back up and ready, I'm sure that they want to award the people who contributed with the best damn service that they can provide. Quality can only be obtained through time and effort. I'll take quality any day.

Fur Affinity Staff, I thank you.


----------



## Fuzzypaws (Aug 4, 2008)

mapdark said:


> and considering you got 16,000$ in donations , it could be a VERY good idea to consider hiring someone.



A one time surge of $16k isn't enough to hire someone to work on a site, especially when over 75% went to hardware and almost all of what's left is going to be eaten by the IRS or by bandwidth bills.


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 4, 2008)

I wonder how much Yak gets paid for the time he's been putting in

Oh wait


----------



## Hippotaur2 (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow...actually read through all 30 pages before posting this... O.O



Smokescale said:


> I dunno if anyone has talked about this (since I haven't gone through the 21 pages of posts....and sifted through the drama, the yelling, the complaining and what not) but I think when he gets back, something should be done for Yak in appreciation for his hard work. He went without sleep to provide a free service for thousands of people...many of which who bitch and complain when even the smallest detail is out of place. Such a job can feel thankless and I say we make damn sure he doesn't feel that way about it.
> 
> Art, a massive thank you e-card, making the day FA comes back online "Yak Day" where we all celebrate how he sacrificed his blistered, bandaged, and bleeding paws (c'mon...mashing all those buttons, installing all those components...my hands would get chapped too!)
> 
> Let's make him feel appreciated (not to belittle the work the other admins have done but you get the idea)


 
A big paw to all those trying to get FA back up and running, especially Yak! I think Smokescale's idea is great...and no, no one had said a thing about that before or up to now. Very generous and kind thought.

When I heard the "deadline" was Monday...I said to myself "if it's up by Friday I'll be happy". Getting upset over a deadline set on a free site is silly. 

As for the posts...man, I haven't laughed so much in quite awhile! The complainers, the complaint complainers, the experts, the expert debunkers, the porn fanatics, and the porn haters...thanks to all of you for making for an entertaining evening!

isthisagoodname had one of the best posts - about the page length growing as fast as he could read! That's exactly what I was thinking when I got to his post on page 11...and I had 19 more pages to go!

But the best joke of all was the one about hiring Temps to finish the job.

Oh. Wait.

You were actually serious about that?


----------



## redstarr (Aug 4, 2008)

Ebon Lupus said:


> If you are running a business you should have your own site... and be able to build a better avatar.




Wow, all I can say is I've lost all respect for you seeing your replies in this thread. Sorry that not everyone is up to your standards.

I've felt the crunch form FA being down as most of my commissions come through there. Even selling on Furbuy has been slow without a major place to advertise. I do have a DA account, but I haven't recieved a commission through there in years. Same with advertising on the forums. I also have two pieces that are packaged and totally ready to mail out, but the address info is tied up in FA notes. I was supposed to mail these a month ago, but was unable to since the site went down. I'm seriously worried about this delay damaging my reputation as an artist. I advertise through other sources, but FA is where I get the most traffic and commission inquiries. In three weeks I was commissioned by 5 people, and on other sites I was lucky to get 5 a YEAR. I'm not complaining too much though, I have a full-time job. :]

Anyways. The site will be up soon enough, I'm quite sure you guys can get your porn elsewhere until then. Quit whining, you've waited a month already, a few more days to wait for new improved coding isn't too much to ask.


----------



## Hanzo (Aug 4, 2008)

PurpleDragon said:


> Reading FA status updates is like exchanging mails with an Ebay guy whom you suspect of scamming you, only a good deal more pathetic cause here you don't have to suspect something has gone terribly wrong. It really, really has.



Well, we have been waiting forever for FA to return to it's new and improved status for quite some time, but in terms of time and effort and not to mention manpower, I am sure we will wait a bit longer.


----------



## atsf4620 (Aug 4, 2008)

FA WONT CRASH FROM UPLOADING STUFF!




[22:32] <wolfsangel> oh Dragoneer, im going to lol hard then kill myself if the FA crashes due to thousands of uploaded
[22:32] <Citronne> That is true. Plus the close-knitness. You can get noticed on FA easier than on DA.
[22:32] <wolfsangel> uploads*
[22:32] <Dragoneer> Uhm, crash? No. Get slow? Possibly.


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 4, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> so, yaks taking a break, and we're expecting FA up tomarow. so, is that still the situation or is there any new news?


Yeah, that's still the gist of it.


----------



## Animorph324 (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks yak, for all you have done.  You should deserve a vacation after all this shit.


----------



## SnowQueen_TigerClaw (Aug 4, 2008)

This has been a very busy thread tonight!
I hope Yak is enjoying his rest. He definitely deserves it. I wish I could magically send him a big batch of chocolate chip cookies as a "Thank You" for all his hard work.


----------



## johnnyblanco (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow.. there's alot of comments on this. Look, people are pissed that FA is down and I was in that group.. but you know what? It'll get fixed and it will be up and running.. when? Dunno. But would you rather have it up and running now and crashing every five minutes or wait a few days and have a STABLE FA that everyone can enjoy.

Oh and I talked to Damaratus over AIM and he's just as eager to get the site up and running more than anyone else. He even said when I asked him about what about when he was at FA:U.. and I quote

"Trust me, there wasn't a day at that convention that I wasn't asked about the site or concerned about it."

So you see? The reason that they went to FA:U is well.. FA:U was slotted for months before this disaster. They couldn't just up and leave all those people hanging! They needed time to plan and time to get things done. Now that FA:U is over and done with they can get back to focusing on getting FA up and running.

Alot of people are fighting against each other.. and you know what? That's fine .. let 'em fight for right now.. when FA's up it'll be all forgotten.


----------



## CoffeeKittens (Aug 4, 2008)

... People, yikes. The poor man has been up for 48 freaking hours to get this site up, and this is how you show your appreciation? I'd suggest walking in his shoes before complaining, you know?

It could be worse, the site could just never come back. What would you'd rather people? Waiting a little longer or losing fA all together?

Yak, you get all the rest you need. Thank you so much for trying, and I'm sure when it's up, it'll be worth it.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 4, 2008)

So how's everyone hanging lol


----------



## Science Fox (Aug 4, 2008)

The sun will rise and tomrrow will come, no matter the pleads of the night, the tears of the moon, nor the strength in the crow's swears.


----------



## talakestreal (Aug 4, 2008)

*rolls her eyes* dear gods, this thread was more drama and angsty whining than I ever want to wade through again.  

That being said, I have but one word to say, about all of this.  Besides the obligatory wish for all the people working on getting FA to feel better, get some sleep, or at least get so smashed that the whiny complaints don't even upset them in the least.

I say this. Because it has been down so long already, more downtime is not unexpected, and will simply be looked at as another bump in the road. 

MEH.  

That is all I can say. MEH.


----------



## LadyMissie (Aug 5, 2008)

I wasn't really affected by this for a while but now even I'm waiting for FA to get back up and running. While I might be a little... aggravated over it I'm not completely mad over either.

I will suggest something though although it might have been brought up in the 20+ pages I decided not to read.

If FA is getting this much traffic why not just go ahead and make it part paysite for those who can afford it? It can still be free for those who don't have the money or are too young to work yet but at least the site might have some kind of income instead of waiting on donations and out of pocket experience to get running again when something this big happens. If you start to charge, it doesn't even have to be much considering all who visit this site, you'll be able to afford to have more professional people come in and work on keeping the site up and running. If something goes wrong Yak won't have to stay up for two days strait to fix something that will push him over a deadline that he set for himself.

It just seems that it would be a lot less hassle for everyone if FA just sucked it up and created premium accounts. DeviantArt has had this for a while and when was the last time they went down?

Face it. FA has become so big now and to deny it the right to become bigger in order to hold all it's traffic is not smart. If we get bigger things like this will only get worse. If it gets too big and FA admins refuse to charge.. well it might just as well shut down.

Suck it up admins. I say charge for removing adds and maybe some little extras here and there. If you don't I don't see this site getting better. Only worse.


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 5, 2008)

johnnyblanco said:


> "Trust me, there wasn't a day at that convention that I wasn't asked about the site or concerned about it."


All FA staff who were present were concerned. I was checking up on the site and the forums almost on the hour, checking to make sure everything was alright, doing what I can.

We planned FA: United out for over a year, to abandon it and the hundreds of people who came would be horrible. The site was in good hands. I trust yak more than I do most, and he was working diligently on it. The final delay came in the form of Bahamut finally biting itself in the ass (if I'd only have known...).

For yak, though... I'm planning something special for him.  More than any other staffer in FA history, he's earned his keep and deserves to be rewarded.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Aug 5, 2008)

I've got 19 hours, 5 minutes and 31 seconds left on my timer that I started so it'll go off *twenty four hours* from that time.


----------



## seadog-driftwood (Aug 5, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> I just got back from the colo moments ago. While we are still slated to get the site online ASAP once yak recovers. We are not talking days, weeks or months in addition here, people. Everything's just about ready to go. Yak just wants to be online and fully rested before he fires it up so that if anything does go wrong he can be there to hammer it out.
> 
> In addition, we found out Bahamut server officially shit itself over the course of the weekend. Which is good, because we were able to pull all of the data off of the server and migrate it over. Bahamut server is currently sitting on my kitchen table. We're gonna going to try to rig it up and pull everything off if it we can just as an additional backup.
> 
> The timing of getting Trogdor online was just in the nick of time. =)



 ... Nick of time is right!

And in future years, may it indeed be celebrated as Yak Day, although hopefully not under the same circumstances!


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 5, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> So how's everyone hanging lol



I would keep my head down, folks have been getting extra mean with a side of nasty in here. tis really a shame that issues cant be discussed and resolved through calm debate. anyway, yeah, gotten rough at times.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 5, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> I just got back from the colo moments ago. While we are still slated to get the site online ASAP once yak recovers. We are not talking days, weeks or months in addition here, people. Everything's just about ready to go. Yak just wants to be online and fully rested before he fires it up so that if anything does go wrong he can be there to hammer it out.
> 
> In addition, we found out Bahamut server officially shit itself over the course of the weekend. Which is good, because we were able to pull all of the data off of the server and migrate it over. Bahamut server is currently sitting on my kitchen table. We're gonna going to try to rig it up and pull everything off if it we can just as an additional backup.
> 
> The timing of getting Trogdor online was just in the nick of time. =)



ph ph ph........and if it has problems, maybe you can canabalize the server adn use it to hook up all teh gadgets in your kitchen. that way not only can your toaster toast your bread, but it will also have a digital image of teh toast saved for future toast analysis


----------



## Science Fox (Aug 5, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> So how's everyone hanging lol


 
Pretty good! How about yourself?


----------



## SDWolf (Aug 5, 2008)

Keenan said:


> I'm disgusted by half the posts in this thread. Honestly, you're going to berate people because they missed a deadline? Let's think here - FA is a non-profit entity. They operate on donations, and they've done a good job showing where the money is going. However, Microsoft is a major technology corporation. How many deadlines do they miss per software life-cycle?
> 
> I'm seeing a pattern here though. It seems that a lot of you are ignorant to both technology and business. Let's start with the first - Just because we all refer to them as "servers" or "computers", doesn't mean they all run the same. Software, especially software developed on a single server without much cross-platform or cross-configuration testing, can require extensive reconfiguring and even rewriting when introducing new hardware or system configurations. It's not a simple matter of "A'wight Chuck! Fire'r up! YEEEEHAWWWWW" So get off that bandwagon before you make a fool of yourself. (Well, for the next time.)
> 
> ...


Best reply in this whole thread.

Missed deadlines happen to the best of us. Anyone who claims to have never missed a deadline is simply full of it. I'm sure no one is more frustrated at this point than the admins themselves. In short, _give the deadline thing a rest._

Regarding the donations, virtually all of that went to the servers and associated hardware. To those saying they should hire someone to work on the code, good luck with that. No coder would take on a job that would only last a week or two, and certainly not for the amount FA could afford to pay them. And to those furs who keep saying, "Oh, I'd do it," I highly doubt that. Why? Because you're most likely (a) not local to the servers, (b) not as familiar with the software FA's running as you think you are, (c) not willing to do it for the amount FA can afford to pay you (which is likely to be close to zero), or (d) you have RL commitments (job, school, etc) that won't allow you to devote the time necessary to the job.

Also, it would take hours, maybe days, for a new coder to familiarize themselves with FA's code (which, despite Yak's saintliness, is most likely poorly documented and has few comment blocks). It would probably take longer for some outside coder to figure out the code than it would for the admins to continue to work on it themselves.

Also, keep in mind that FA does not have a paid staff, and what little income FA has mostly goes to bandwidth and related hosting costs. All of the admins take time out of their free time to do the work they do for _free_. Yes, these people are working their asses off for us, _for free_. *Yak. Forty-eight hours. Free.* Show some gratitude and respect.

Yes, I'm disappointed that the site's still down, and that the relaunch has been delayed again. But, these things happen, and I'm glad the admins are bothering to work on it at all, as anyone else would have simply washed their hands of it, not taken donations, and shut it down for good. Wouldn't be the first time something like that has happened.

More than that, I'm disappointed by the sheer ugliness people are displaying in this thread, from both 'sides' of this mess. Seriously, you people should be ashamed of yourselves.

Thanks Preyfar, Yak, and everyone else for all your hard work, and good luck!


----------



## akun (Aug 5, 2008)

I've been doing nothing but soul calibur and rock band for *2 1/2 days straight.* Well, that and work. Wired. Going to gym tomorrow morning. Underwater endurance training. God, I'm fat. When are my classes starting back up? 

No sleep no FA make akun go something something...


----------



## Houshou (Aug 5, 2008)

Holy Shit...

Listen up. Delays and Dates getting pushed back are 'Good things'. 
*No they're not. You're just a dumb asshole who doesn't understand!*

Look, if everything came out at exactly when it was first announced almost everything we know today, would suck ass! I'm going to use The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess as a good example. It was announced to be released on Game Cube first. But then, it got pushed back. Delayed yet again, and for a couple years...everyone was awaiting this new game in this great series. What do you think would have happened if it had been launched on its original launch date? Would it have been one of the best Zelda games since the originals and OoT?

How about movies? Who hasn't heard of a movie getting delayed? and in the end wasn't the delay worth it? I bet half of the movies out today have been delayed in their release in some small way. And I bet that without those delays, they wouldn't be nearly as good as they are.

My point is, have some freaking patience. One should expect delays and set backs, that way you can be surprised and enjoy things when its not. And Delays and Set Backs only make things that much better.


----------



## Jarz (Aug 5, 2008)

I dont know if this is the right forum to post this... but... what will people do when FA will be up? (this has been bugging me lately)


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 5, 2008)

Jarz said:


> I dont know if this is the right forum to post this... but... what will people do when FA will be up? (this has been bugging me lately)



post art and talk to other folks.


----------



## Jarz (Aug 5, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> talk to other folks.


 Like what we are doing right now?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 5, 2008)

I dunno why people can't look at the brighter side of things...


----------



## Jarz (Aug 5, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I dunno why people can't look at the brighter side of things...



It's our human nature, i think


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 5, 2008)

Jarz said:


> Like what we are doing right now?


XD sorta, but teh thing is that some of teh folks on teh main site arent here on the forums. so talk to them specificly


----------



## maxgoof (Aug 5, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I dunno why people can't look at the brighter side of things...



Because we have been let down. Again.

Our target is July 21st, unless something happens.
Oops.
Okay, our target is July 24th, unless something happens.
Oops.
Okay, July 28th, unless something happens.
Oops.
Okay, August 4th, unless something happens.
Oops.


----------



## Arrow Tibbs (Aug 5, 2008)

I feel I have spent my time wisely.


----------



## falderal (Aug 5, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> its already started



And how 



AlexInsane said:


> This is absurd. The whole thing is absurd.
> 
> I don't get it. What's to gain by setting a deadline when you know you're not going to make it? You just piss people off and make them feel like they were stupid for believing in you.
> 
> ...



From what little experience I have working in an information technology field, you tell people when it will be up and then you don't tell people when it's up and you tell them 'we're working on it' and they still get ticked off. People want it <explicative> now. They don't care if in the effort of getting it up ******* it could possibly **** it up even more because folks are running on two days with no sleep and bad caffeine and we all know lack of sleep can lead to mistakes. I've worked for twenty hours on a slow shift and I was ready to die then not to mention nodding off when I had four hours left. So, give them a break.


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 5, 2008)

Another day without FA...big deal. I have my own things to occupy myself when the lovely service FA is provided by Dragoneer out of his OWN POCKETS.

@Complainers: Don't you have anything else to whine to? Why don't you write it on your blog instead of clogging up the forums with stuff like this? The way some of you are acting is disgraceful....*it's only a website!*

Go outside, hang with friends, play video games, watch TV/movies, etc....do something besides complaining about FA because it missed a deadline :x

http://www.furryartpile.com/view/58126/ - Yea, that's real mature, Friskywoods.. :x


----------



## reallydude (Aug 5, 2008)

mrchris said:


> Another day without FA...big deal. I have my own things to occupy myself when the lovely service FA is provided by Dragoneer out of his OWN POCKETS.
> 
> @Complainers: Don't you have anything else to whine to? Why don't you write it on your blog instead of clogging up the forums with stuff like this? The way some of you are acting is disgraceful....*it's only a website!*
> 
> ...




This is an entirely new and original opinion, and I have changed my views accordingly. Who cares about a lousy $17,000? Mere pocket change to me!


----------



## maxgoof (Aug 5, 2008)

mrchris said:


> Another day without FA...big deal. I have my own things to occupy myself when the lovely service FA is provided by Dragoneer out of his OWN POCKETS.
> 
> @Complainers: Don't you have anything else to whine to? Why don't you write it on your blog instead of clogging up the forums with stuff like this? The way some of you are acting is disgraceful....*it's only a website!*



"Be grateful I'm giving you audience tomorrow, instead of *TWENTY YEARS!! *FLASH*BOOM*FLASH*BOOM*FLASH*BOOM*FLASH*BOOM** Pay no attention to that man behind the curtain!"

It may be only a website, but it is the only website I know of that allows the posting of musical clips.


----------



## Rebahnic (Aug 5, 2008)

Arrow Tibbs said:


> I feel I have spent my time wisely.



110% awesome.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 5, 2008)

mrchris said:


> Another day without FA...big deal. I have my own things to occupy myself when the lovely service FA is provided by Dragoneer out of his OWN POCKETS.
> 
> @Complainers: Don't you have anything else to whine to? Why don't you write it on your blog instead of clogging up the forums with stuff like this? The way some of you are acting is disgraceful....*it's only a website!*
> 
> ...


 
Exactly, 2 many of u guys on here need 2 find something else 2 do. go enjoy the summer while u still can. Go 2 a metal concert and mosh the fuck out like i did last night. EPIC WIN. im just saying, some things r more important than FA, go out and find them.


----------



## FriskyWoods (Aug 5, 2008)

LadyMissie said:


> It just seems that it would be a lot less hassle for everyone if FA just sucked it up and created premium accounts. DeviantArt has had this for a while and when was the last time they went down?



I think the situation is more complicated than that, but this would nevertheless be a very good way to increase revenue.  DevArt has all kinds of ways to boost its income (premium accounts, advertising, prints, etc.) and FurAffinity may have to follow suit in order to keep its doors open for extended periods of time.

I just hope that if a subscription system is implemented, the admins don't do something really sadistic and make the adult artwork exclusive to paid subscribers.  Although you could guarantee that revenue would go through the roof immediately afterward...


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 5, 2008)

FriskyWoods said:


> I think the situation is more complicated than that, but this would nevertheless be a very good way to increase revenue. DevArt has all kinds of ways to boost its income (premium accounts, advertising, prints, etc.) and FurAffinity may have to follow suit in order to keep its doors open for extended periods of time.
> 
> I just hope that if a subscription system is implemented, the admins don't do something really sadistic and make the adult artwork exclusive to paid subscribers. Although you could guarantee that revenue would go through the roof immediately afterward...


 
please dont do that.  Remember, some of us are unemployed.
*points at self in humility*


----------



## SDWolf (Aug 5, 2008)

FriskyWoods said:


> I think the situation is more complicated than that, but this would nevertheless be a very good way to increase revenue. DevArt has all kinds of ways to boost its income (premium accounts, advertising, prints, etc.) and FurAffinity may have to follow suit in order to keep its doors open for extended periods of time.
> 
> I just hope that if a subscription system is implemented, the admins don't do something really sadistic and make the adult artwork exclusive to paid subscribers. Although you could guarantee that revenue would go through the roof immediately afterward...


 
Let's not get into the whole premium/paid account debate here.  There's already a thread for that:  http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=22515


----------



## Straitfox (Aug 5, 2008)

Take your time, i'm just finishing up all my trades that I am finishing and I can upload.  but man am I grateful that the server is soon going to be up and running.


----------



## Samael (Aug 5, 2008)

> Go outside, hang with friends, play video games, watch TV/movies



I've said it before, I'll say it again: people ARE doing stuff besides posting here. I found the time to watch a few episodes of Firefly, draw, get plotting on a scenario for Call of Cthulhu, ink, dig up an episode of MST3k and write a small essay on why I'm fed up of this kind of response in the last few hours. Just because someone is posting here from time to time doesn't mean they're not doing anything else.


----------



## KennyKitsune (Aug 5, 2008)

Has anyone seen the episode of South Park where the Internet 'runs out', and everyone goes to 'Californie-way' to get it? I think most folks here, who've been going w/o FA has been going through the same thing...

*faps at poorly drawn fake dog porn* "It's not working..."


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 5, 2008)

i am starting to feel like a loser though, as i sit of the internet with tabs of facebook, FA fourms, and Youtube playing Queens of the Stone Age at 12:36 in the morning lolz.

ah, well, Craig Ferguson wuz on the Telly, and hes funny as shit, so whatre ya gonna do eh?


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 5, 2008)

Arrow Tibbs said:


> I feel I have spent my time wisely.


Pure win.


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Aug 5, 2008)

redstarr said:


> Wow, all I can say is I've lost all respect for you seeing your replies in this thread. Sorry that not everyone is up to your standards.


What deluded you into thinking I needed your respect?

Would you like a flower?


----------



## TORA (Aug 5, 2008)

You should know that furries can never keep deadlines. You tell someone to be at your house by 3pm... they are there at 4:30pm. You guys should have known that from experience.

I was expecting possibly a Friday comeback... but don't take my word for it.


----------



## Hollud (Aug 5, 2008)

TORA said:


> You should know that furries can never keep deadlines.



Not all, mind you.

If I were to be late, I'd be charged with AWOL and be inside a 4 x 4 cell.

That would be a far worse fate than going without FA for a month.


----------



## kitoichi (Aug 5, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> All FA staff who were present were concerned. I was checking up on the site and the forums almost on the hour, checking to make sure everything was alright, doing what I can.
> 
> We planned FA: United out for over a year, to abandon it and the hundreds of people who came would be horrible. The site was in good hands. I trust yak more than I do most, and he was working diligently on it. The final delay came in the form of Bahamut finally biting itself in the ass (if I'd only have known...).
> 
> For yak, though... I'm planning something special for him.  More than any other staffer in FA history, he's earned his keep and deserves to be rewarded.



And, FA:U was awesome. I'll be posting a journal when FA comes up. You're watching me. You should read it.


----------



## bunnies_are_emo (Aug 5, 2008)

TORA said:


> You should know that furries can never keep deadlines. You tell someone to be at your house by 3pm... they are there at 4:30pm. You guys should have known that from experience.
> 
> I was expecting possibly a Friday comeback... but don't take my word for it.




LOL! yeah i think that's true. Sometimes i tell mah friend that i'll be over at 10am, and i end up there by 8pm! @w@

I do show up to work on time though!


----------



## Range (Aug 5, 2008)

KennyKitsune said:


> Has anyone seen the episode of South Park where the Internet 'runs out', and everyone goes to 'Californie-way' to get it? I think most folks here, who've been going w/o FA has been going through the same thing...
> 
> *faps at poorly drawn fake dog porn* "It's not working..."



You know, I was actually thinking that earlier, then someone posted something (Forgot exactly what it was) which made me think about Randy when he got to the internet...

Ahh, here they are:


WarMocK said:


> Better get some lube for the door frame. They're gonna need it. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kazfox (Aug 5, 2008)

I would first like to say, i am GRATEFUL that we even GET updates on ANYTHING regarding FA's status. take your time guys, i only wish i knew the stress of having to revive a website with soooo many users from around the world. dont let the whiners and tantrums bother you, after all, you have the power to pull the plug! (PLEASE JESUS DONT DO IT THOUGH!) 


Another thing im comically curious about is this. with the sudden return of fa after a month, im waiting to see the site explode in a colorful flash of uploads, new journals saying "OMFG FA IS BACK!" and users loging in.....*Grabs popcorn and waits* this will be good.


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Aug 5, 2008)

Turbine_Divinity said:


> Hey, didn't you get your art canned from DeviantArt due to all the wolf-dicks? Perhaps you're not the savvy marketing oracle you would have us believe.
> 
> And really, let's lay it out. You talking shit to oCe about her art is like a green belt trying to trash talk Bruce Lee. Go back to your COBOL and your wolf-penises.


I'm not interested in selling my art. I only offer it to those that might be interested in collecting it. I always post huge un-watermarked images, so that anyone interested in wanking-off can just go full screen. So why buy it unless you're a collector?

I've never even seen oCe's art... so I wasn't woofing to her about it. You seem kinda delusional.

I think I'll avoid COBOL, it never was mine, but Wolf-penis is another thing.

I would offer you a flower but it's stamen might be too phallic and challenge the obvious insecurity with which you regard your male-hood. I have intimated this from the juvenile way you beat your chest.


----------



## Anthroraptor (Aug 5, 2008)

Again Ebon...you scare me -_-
Tho i thought there was a lot more reasons why you were banned from DA. Be it proof of traced work, that site of yours, or multiple ones at that...eh whatever.

FA get well soon =D


----------



## Fhwdgads50 (Aug 5, 2008)

A delayed FA is eventually good, a bad FA is bad forever.

Cookie for the reference.


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Aug 5, 2008)

Anthroraptor said:


> Again Ebon...you scare me -_-
> Tho i thought there was a lot more reasons why you were banned from DA. Be it proof of traced work, that site of yours, or multiple ones at that...eh whatever.


No, I was banned because I set up a poll about a troll that had been flaming me all over the site. It was a friend of the admins so my complaints about it went disregarded. Anyway, I'm not sure of the uncomplimentary wording I used, but most of the people ticking the poll were agreeing with my view when the admins ordered I remove the poll... I refused and they permanently banned me. No big deal.

You should stop reading troll sites... their information is usually highly dramatized and inaccurate... even wrongly quoted.

I probably scare you because I'm the real thing... and somewhere in your soul you know it.


----------



## Sur Realis (Aug 5, 2008)

Funny how something like this shows a lot about who cares for FurAffinity only for its porn and who cares for it more than that.

To the people throwing a hissy-fit about how they missed the final deadline: So they missed the deadline. How about you try staying up forty-eight hours in front of a computer screen cleaning up the shit that hit the fan instead of yapping about how they missed a deadline and it's the end of the world? It's just a word, deadline. Maybe if you were not so sexually frustrated you would not mind FurAffinity being down this long. If you need something to fap to, there are billions of other porn sites. You have no reason telling how the admins are the worst people in the world when they are doing all they can do to satisfy your silly ass. Be glad they at least told us why they aren't making it. Be glad they told us anything, they could have just taken the 15k in donations and ran off with it.


----------



## Anthroraptor (Aug 5, 2008)

Ebon Lupus said:


> You should stop reading troll sites... their information is usually highly dramatized and inaccurate... even wrongly quoted.
> 
> I probably scare you because I'm the real thing... and somewhere in your soul you know it.




naa, was a lot of people that told me.

and ive seen your sites...thats why you scare me lol


----------



## Range (Aug 5, 2008)

Sur Realis said:


> Funny how something like this shows a lot about who cares for FurAffinity only for its porn and who cares for it more than that.
> 
> If you need something to fap to, there are billions of other porn sites.


fchan...

And Ebon and people arguing with him, High School called, they want their drama back.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 5, 2008)

Just wanted to say thanks for all the hard work Yak and them are putting into this.  And no this isn't supposed to be snarky; it sounds like you guys are really killing yourselves to get everything done.
So thanks.


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Aug 5, 2008)

Anthroraptor said:


> naa, was a lot of people that told me.
> 
> and ive seen your sites...thats why you scare me lol


Ah... a lot of people that are scared of me, I expect. LOL

What sites were those? Was there adult material there you were warned against viewing? A lot of people find non-human mating behavior quite beautiful... what's wrong with enjoying it? Other than some ancient fairy tale saying it's a sin... the same fairy tale that has made humanity so mentally ill it's ashamed of it's own nakedness and four letter words.


----------



## Smurgen (Aug 5, 2008)

Hiya everyones! I joined here after quite a time of lurking. I read every post in this thread in one sitting and alls i have to say is. I'm at the point where words have begun to lose all meaning. :3 Hope FA is back soon, if not I shall wait as I have been. Cookies for all!


----------



## Anthroraptor (Aug 5, 2008)

Range said:


> And Ebon and people arguing with him, High School called, they want their drama back.



gotta just say...that was a horrible drama saying. lol but yea, ill ignore what he has to say. this is an FA site discussion, should get back to it.


----------



## Range (Aug 5, 2008)

Anthroraptor said:


> gotta just say...that was a horrible drama saying. lol but yea, ill ignore what he has to say. this is an FA site discussion, should get back to it.



I know, I was bored and I was searching photobucket for a drama picture to post on Mabinogi forums and saw that one come up. Figured I'd use it somewhere -w-;


----------



## Anthroraptor (Aug 5, 2008)

Range said:


> I know, I was bored and I was searching photobucket for a drama picture to post on Mabinogi forums and saw that one come up. Figured I'd use it somewhere -w-;



lol aahh, then thats why XD.

But yea, i do think that the FA crew is doing a good job, and should probably go with the ol "When its done and ready" like games do..XD tho thatll probably be to harsh for some furs lol.


----------



## Range (Aug 5, 2008)

Anthroraptor said:


> But yea, i do think that the FA crew is doing a good job, and should probably go with the ol "When its done and ready" like games do..XD tho thatll probably be to harsh for some furs lol.



Those furs can go BAWWWWWWW while we sit here and wait, or, like me, play some games. (I borrowed Splinter Cell Pandora Tomorrow from my uncle, and I think I'm addicted to the series |3)


----------



## Smurgen (Aug 5, 2008)

Castlevania SOTN for PSP has become my game of choice to keep the lack of FA from mah little brain


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Aug 5, 2008)

Anthroraptor said:


> gotta just say...that was a horrible drama saying. lol but yea, ill ignore what he has to say. this is an FA site discussion, should get back to it.


Ah, the way people discard as 'drama" the things one says they cannot find an argument for.

The thing is I'm twice as old as most of the people here and three times older than a good number of folks. I was born back before video-games and death metal neotonized my mind, so I can still think to some degree... especially given sufficient coffee.

A matter of fact is this whole THREAD has been drama. LOL

Okay, off to work on my first commission drawing. Enjoy FA's downness.


----------



## Range (Aug 5, 2008)

Ebon Lupus said:


> The thing is I'm twice as old as most of the people here and three times older than a good number of folks. I was born back before video-games and death metal neotonized my mind, so I can still think to some degree... especially given sufficient coffee.


Age does not always equal wisdom as you seem to have proven...



> A matter of fact is this whole THREAD has been drama. LOL



Maybe so, but do you need to add to it?


----------



## Shadow_Stallion (Aug 5, 2008)

Website.onPress = function() {
___getURL("http://www.furaffinity.net");
___if (website working = yes) {
___tellTarget ("_world.thefurrycommunity") {
_________var = everything is fine!;
______}
___} else if (website working = no) {
______tellTarget ("_world.thefurrycommunity") {
_________var = Mass hysteria and posting 34 pages of replies in less .than 24 hours;
______}
___}
};




:grin:


----------



## Anthroraptor (Aug 5, 2008)

Range said:


> Maybe so, but do you need to add to it?




now you know why things start with him. o.=.o


----------



## isthisagoodname (Aug 5, 2008)

Tangelax said:


> A delayed FA is eventually good, a bad FA is bad forever.
> 
> Cookie for the reference.



Shigeru Miyamoto said this when referring to delays of video games, but this 
phrase does not work when it comes to a website, which can be constantly edited, as opposed to video games, as they cannot be changed after release. 

Where's my cookie?


----------



## Turbine_Divinity (Aug 5, 2008)

Ebon Lupus said:


> No, I was banned because I set up a poll about a troll that had been flaming me all over the site. It was a friend of the admins so my complaints about it went disregarded. Anyway, I'm not sure of the uncomplimentary wording I used, but most of the people ticking the poll were agreeing with my view when the admins ordered I remove the poll... I refused and they permanently banned me. No big deal.



Somehow, I don't believe you. But I've been told by reputable sources that you're the real thing!




> I probably scare you because I'm the real thing... and somewhere in your soul you know it.

















BECAUSE I'M THE REAL THING



(the real thing)


----------



## NightfallGemini (Aug 5, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> This is absurd. The whole thing is absurd.
> 
> I don't get it. What's to gain by setting a deadline when you know you're not going to make it? You just piss people off and make them feel like they were stupid for believing in you.
> 
> ...




this


oh hey where's that search function by the way B)


----------



## exeon_zechs (Aug 5, 2008)

I feel dizzy. but I was really hoping for a monday uptime. I was hoping to commission some folks, until I saw I had no money in my bank account. Buut, 48 hours is no fun, 34 hours and I had slurred speech.


----------



## Range (Aug 5, 2008)

isthisagoodname said:


> Shigeru Miyamoto said this when referring to delays of video games, but this
> phrase does not work when it comes to a website, which can be constantly edited, as opposed to video games, as they cannot be changed after release.
> 
> Where's my cookie?


More specifically, he was refering to Twilight Princess, correct?
I knew I had heard it somewhere video game related before, but couldn't remember exactly where >.>


----------



## MistressVixen (Aug 5, 2008)

AHAHAHHA... wow... you guys have really sat around, jerking yourselves off to 35 pages of baawwing?

Guys... Seriously. It'll be up. Yes, it wasn't cool to say "THIS IS THE DEADLINE!" then nothing, but the more you piss and moan like children, the more it ISN'T going to get done...

If I was Dragoneer, I'd keep it offline for another week just to see you twats rip each other appart.

Seriously- get something better to do. Play Furc, Play SL, browse OTHER furry sites. Let them work, for fucks sakes. Hell, go watch a damn movie with your "mates," as you furries are so INCLINED to calling them.


----------



## Ash-Fox (Aug 5, 2008)

oCe said:


> Just FYI. That's all fine and good for a hobbyist and a fan, but believe it or not, some of us earn a significant chunk of our income doing commissions through this site. My business has been CRIPPLED for the last month. Yeah, easy enough for you to say, 'tra la la, go enjoy the sunshine!" But how would you feel if your JOB disappeared for a month? And no one could tell you when it would be coming back? Hmm?


That's the price you pay for depending on other services, especially free ones. By the way, do you donate to Furaffinity at all?



oCe said:


> And while you don't see me complaining, it has taken a lot of effort not to do so.


You are.





oCe said:


> I AM STRUGGLING without FA (where the majority of my commission correspondance takes place), and it's VERY hard not to vent that frustration here. Maybe it's a leisure site for MOST, but it's not a leisure site for some of us. So back off a little, and let people complain if they feel the need; some of us may have a legitimate reason to be upset.


I can see why you are upset, but if I was in your shoes, I would be mad at myself for becoming dependent on another service that is ran by unreliable donationware which I cannot control.



KeenyFox said:


> This is a complete joke. It has all just been one great big long delay. First it's July 25th, then the 28th, then today and now tomorrow. It's all a bunch of failed promises. At least I still have DeviantART to keep me up to date with at least half of my artistic pals. They changed their layout and all that jazz without shutting offline, FA could take a leaf out of their book.


DA has far more resources than FA. Why aren't you donating enough to provide them the same resources? It's your responsibility if you want it, this is your community.





KeenyFox said:


> It is said that good things come to those who wait, well it better be worth it when FA eventually does come back online. We deserve compensation for these delays, not that we're going to get any.


The compensation is that it's back online.



Ebon Lupus said:


> My professional programming was using BAL and COBOL years ago in a bank to write loan application systems for an IBM system 370 mainframe. I haven't done any serious programming since I got fed up with humanity 20-some years ago.


Awesome, I admire the older generation of techies. I also love some older technologies, such as Amigas, Bulletin Board Systems (the ones you'd dial into) etc.



oCe said:


> I have my own site, but FA has proven to be a much better place to take commissions, due to the HIGH VOLUME of traffic it receives. And see, the problem is that I have a lot of COMMISSION INFO that is TRAPPED right now on FA's note system. So I have open commissions that I can't access info about, until the site comes back up.


Looking at your signature, I see oCe.critter.net.

You don't have your own 6USD domain, you use free hosting that works off donationware, and if you don't believe me:


> As some of you may remember, I posted a plea to the newsgroups in the late
> part of July last year, asking if people might be able to lend a 'monetary
> hand' to keeping Critter.Net online. I was astounded by the response, and
> while I tried to thank a number of people, I could not thank everyone.
> ...





flir said:


> Those rushing to FA's defense here or saying that the administration doesn't get anything in exchange for their work really need to take a step back and look at what's taken place over the last month. The FurAffinity staff raised over _$16,000_ from the community in a matter of weeks, at a rate of a little under a dollar every two minutes. Why couldn't some of that money have been put towards doing some real development for the site -- not this hobby stuff, but actually paying somebody to work on it, even for a short time? All the expensive hardware in the world can only do so much to prop up a codebase as messy as FA's. Instead of treating the symptoms, as everybody's seemed perfectly happy to do up to this point, why not take a moment to consider the root cause?


How does a unmessy codebase prevent hardware failures? Seriously, the only thing I see that keeps happening is hardware failures more than code failures.



Phsuke said:


> It's furries, is it really that surprising they are whining about not having porn?


I've seen regular Joe and Bob whine a lot more about being unable to access porn in obscure places, like at work, in class, in the gym, at a internet kiosk in a airport.

So no, it doesn't really surprise me that people of the human species are whining about lack of access to porn.



maxgoof said:


> Because we have been let down. Again.
> 
> Our target is July 21st, unless something happens.
> Oops.
> ...


Well, something did happen. It's life. If you want to change it, invest in greater resources for Furaffinity so that can setup a system that is completely fault tolerant or, if you're up to it, make a better site.


----------



## Smurgen (Aug 5, 2008)

The Internet is simultaneously the best and worst thing to ever happen to mankind ^^


----------



## aramet (Aug 5, 2008)

Smurgen said:


> The Internet is simultaneously the best and worst thing to ever happen to mankind ^^



Indeed! ^W^ lol


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 5, 2008)

Besides, why are people bitching anyway? FA is ready. All it's needing is yak to go online - the guy who always do his best in keeping this site alive.


----------



## Lonely (Aug 5, 2008)

oCe said:


> Just FYI. That's all fine and good for a hobbyist and a fan, but believe it or not, some of us earn a significant chunk of our income doing commissions through this site. My business has been CRIPPLED for the last month. Yeah, easy enough for you to say, 'tra la la, go enjoy the sunshine!" But how would you feel if your JOB disappeared for a month? And no one could tell you when it would be coming back? Hmm?
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> ...


Hmm...  I have a friend who recently got hired by the Canadian Post.  Very good job, $21.50 an hour, gaurnteed 8 hours pay for each day worked.  Except there is one problem.  He is 81st in line for a route, so he hasn't worked for six weeks.  You know what he did?  He went to a temp agency and is doing menial work till he gets a route.

You don't like it, get a frigging job.

*logs back on tomorrow as usual and will look to see if FA is up then.*


----------



## Ash-Fox (Aug 5, 2008)

Smurgen said:


> The Internet is simultaneously the best and worst thing to ever happen to mankind ^^



Bunny!


----------



## Smurgen (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello Ash-Fox ^_^
Also something I didn't see mentioned. While FA is a free service to all, it still does come at a price to the common user. The price is very minimal though, the cost of being the target of advertisements. Just mentioning a technicality here, tee hee. Most would agree that that is a price well worth being paid, myself included.


----------



## VorpalSpork (Aug 5, 2008)

oCe said:


> Just FYI. That's all fine and good for a hobbyist and a fan, but believe it or not, some of us earn a significant chunk of our income doing commissions through this site. My business has been CRIPPLED for the last month. Yeah, easy enough for you to say, 'tra la la, go enjoy the sunshine!" But how would you feel if your JOB disappeared for a month? And no one could tell you when it would be coming back? Hmm?
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> ...



It's not a very bright idea to depend on a free website hosted by a handful of people as a hobby for your job security, not a bright idea at all. Instead of complaining you should take steps to get yourself properly set up for doing business online. It'll make your income more safe and give you something to do while FA is offline. Go here and get yourself some good, but cheap hosting by an award winning professional host. Then go here and learn how to make a website. It should only take you a week or two of reading those tutorials to get a decent site built. list your IM handle, P.O. box, phone number, e-mail or however you want to communicate with customers on your website. You could even set up your own forum if you want. List prices and whatever other information you want on your website. Toss up some thumbnails of sample work and you're all done. Now just put a link on your FA profile directing customers to your website for commissions. Congratulations, now you don't have to worry about going bankrupt every time a third party website goes down. You'll have taken full responsibility for your own commissions and still get to use FA for advertising. See how easy that was?


----------



## Kusatsu (Aug 5, 2008)

Cant say I'm not surprised this target was missed, but it'll be back when it's back, no point yappin about it. I'm confident that those working on the restoration are doing the best they can.


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: We Didn't Crash the Servers ...... By Corsi*



Corsi said:


> HI DRAGONEEEEERRRRR.....
> 
> Sorry .... I had to ...... BUT I HAD HELP THIS TIME!!!
> 
> ...





I enjoyed it but you really need to post the lyrics. :3


----------



## Gami Cross (Aug 5, 2008)

To quote Kamina from Gurren Lagann's first episode:, OY!OY!OY!OY!OY!!!!

There's no fathomable reason to be starting up with this 'called it' rhetoric!

When that server comes up, it's gonna get bombarded by thousands of people uploading, viewing, and posting all at once- To top it off - Most of them still have stuff from AC to upload, and that's quite a sizable chunk of journals / artwork / posts in itself, without a tidal wave of 30+ days ontop of that. 

I don't like waiting any more than the next person, but I'd rather wait 2 days or more for something to be right, rather it come up for a few hours only to reinact the scene from Dark Knight when Lucius Fox typed his name in.

So what I'm saying is just like the old-as-time cliche'd saying goes - "Better safe than sorry"


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Gehhhh.. ><! Mannnn, my computer schedule was thrown off since day one of the downtime.   wow, how very nerdish of me.. Eh, whatever.


----------



## Anuvia (Aug 5, 2008)

Drakaji said:


> I don't mind waiting another day but I'm still expecting to see all the impatient/underage people have a little hissy fit over this <<horrible grievance>> (translated for comprehension)



That was rather presumptuous of you. To assume anyone and everyone who'd be slightly miffed at the situation is underage/impatient is just as immature as those you attempted to ridicule.

I think I can speak for most of FA's user when I say that the reason we're miffed doesn't stem from our age, but more so the fact that every time we've been given a date of completion, it's been pushed back by days, or weeks. I mean, the total downtime of the site has already given some artists quite a few problems. For those of us who've handled commissions via FA notes, we've been screwed. I've lost three commissions because the only refference some of my clients had consisted of FA submissions and (understandably) decided that a month was too long to wait. I can only imagine the hell that situation has brought on other artists/commissioners.

In addition to that, thousands of dollars have been donated to help expedite the process and get everything back on track. People tend to want results when they give money to something of the sort. Can't really blame them.

Also, ya'll need to stop taking people's frustration as a personal assault. Just because we're upset about the situation, doesn't mean we all of a sudden run around with signs reading "OMIGAWD, I HAET FA. IT TAKES TOO LONG TO COM BAK". Learn to understand other points of view before flaming those of us who, just may be bold enough, to disagree.


----------



## Deltaru (Aug 5, 2008)

Agreed. I'm not panicking here. I haven't got a great deal to put up anyway. FA being down has actually demotivated me from doing artwork. So there :S I have about 5 pieces to put up atm. So yes, I am slightly miffed, but it's not like I'm on a Man - or should I say Fur-hunt D: Distasteful line, I know, but to the point. And I hate hunting as much as most people do.


----------



## Lynxia (Aug 5, 2008)

I wonder if anyone would have gone 'HURRAY' if Yak worked himself to a heart attack... I guess all the Drama Furries would be on the first row to simply witness it while flamming his dying ass off because 'ohnoes, FurAffinity is still down. Death Glare and Whiney Comments GO!'

Take the rest, man. A day longer still won't make the world explode as we have witnessed for like a month now.


*yawns and crawls back into bed*


----------



## exeon_zechs (Aug 5, 2008)

I can't imagine most people hate hunting, I for one, love it, though I rarely do it. I imagine it to merely be the loud minority who hates it.


----------



## Tenyth (Aug 5, 2008)

This is the stuff that makes people good at what they do. 
Taking in all the bad that other throw at them and doing better than that had done before. People criticizing the ones working the servers are probably the very same ones who do the same to beginning artists. 
Uhm....yea. >.> I done ^-^
And those complaining about deadlines...shouldn't say too much because we should be happy this site even exists. Fchan you can't post anything 'cub' related, steam furry group doesn't even allow anything close to 'rape'. This is a pretty open site. We should be thankful we have it at all. Not whining because it experiences downtime. Yak's half-dead, sleep-deprived body probably needs support rather than criticism at this climax in FA's...well...server-switch.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 5, 2008)

what u mean tonight?
if theres night in US there is day in Estonia


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

lol Shit guys, are you 'still' talking about this?

http://community.livejournal.com/furaffinity/

Thank you, Mr. Lollie.  Thank you.


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> lol Shit guys, are you 'still' talking about this?
> 
> http://community.livejournal.com/furaffinity/
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Lollie.  Thank you.



IRONIC POST IS IRONIC but still


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

*When an unstopabble force meets an immovable object.*

Here, to cheer a lot of miffed  people up ^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pyvtCzxQDk


----------



## Ash-Fox (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: When an unstopabble force meets an immovable object.*



Sypher Nox said:


> Here, to cheer a lot of miffed  people up ^^
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pyvtCzxQDk


That didn't cheer me up at all.

This cheered me up, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqi5F5MqqTQ


----------



## Kiguren (Aug 5, 2008)

Tenyth said:


> This is the stuff that makes people good at what they do.
> Taking in all the bad that other throw at them and doing better than that had done before. People criticizing the ones working the servers are probably the very same ones who do the same to beginning artists.
> Uhm....yea. >.> I done ^-^
> And those complaining about deadlines...shouldn't say too much because we should be happy this site even exists. Fchan you can't post anything 'cub' related, steam furry group doesn't even allow anything close to 'rape'. This is a pretty open site. We should be thankful we have it at all. Not whining because it experiences downtime. Yak's half-dead, sleep-deprived body probably needs support rather than criticism at this climax in FA's...well...server-switch.


 
Yes, we should be happy to have furry pictures of "pedophilia" and "rape", that makes everything alright! *sarcasme*
Sometimes i wonder if i am the only one who isn't here for the massive amount of porn.


----------



## Witness (Aug 5, 2008)

Anuvia said:


> That was rather presumptuous of you. To assume anyone and everyone who'd be slightly miffed at the situation is underage/impatient is just as immature as those you attempted to ridicule.
> 
> I think I can speak for most of FA's user when I say that the reason we're miffed doesn't stem from our age, but more so the fact that every time we've been given a date of completion, it's been pushed back by days, or weeks. I mean, the total downtime of the site has already given some artists quite a few problems. For those of us who've handled commissions via FA notes, we've been screwed. I've lost three commissions because the only refference some of my clients had consisted of FA submissions and (understandably) decided that a month was too long to wait. I can only imagine the hell that situation has brought on other artists/commissioners.
> 
> ...


 

Well said. VERY well said.

I swear some of these rather mindless white knight-wannabes like the one you quoted are even worse then the ones tossing a tantrum. It is one thing to be acting like a toddler and another altogether to have a genuine grievance with all the smoke and mirrors going on. People that are too dull to tell the difference really have no place running around like fools, screaming at anyone who isnâ€™t singing FA's praises...


----------



## Yoko Beaumont (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm actually happy that the techs are working as hard as they can, but not overworking themselves.


----------



## Crossdog367 (Aug 5, 2008)

There are furs complaining about FA being down. There are furs complaining about the furs complaining that FA is down. There are furs complaining about the furs complaining about the furs complaining that FA is down. 

There are those who worry that their donation money has been squandered, yet they gripe at those who did not donate. The artists depending on FA for capital have worked themselves into a froth, yet...has every single one of then seriously pursued other options? 

Some are upset by broken deadlines, but you all know what is said about laid plans of mice and men..

Why can't we all join paws, hum happily together, and rejoice FA's return instead of complaining about the downtime? We should be celebrating that we have a shorter wait instead of being angry at time that we have already endured! Get prepared! Organize your art dump! Any pictures you want ready by the time FA is up? Any stories?

It's true, business has been lost, but keep in mind...a valuable community has also been lost. How can we say that we are mad that this community is unavailable to us, when some of us don't support it...myself included, I'm afraid. </hypocrite>

So hurray Dragoneer! And hurray Dan Hyena! And especially hurray for Yak, the poor fellow. Without these guys and their hard work and co-operation, we wouldn't have an FA.

Though in that vein...a search function would be nice. </asshole>

X3


----------



## Anuvia (Aug 5, 2008)

Witness said:


> Well said. VERY well said.
> 
> I swear some of these rather mindless white knight-wannabes like the one you quoted are even worse then the ones tossing a tantrum. It is one thing to be acting like a toddler and another altogether to have a genuine grievance with all the smoke and mirrors going on. People that are too dull to tell the difference really have no place running around like fools, screaming at anyone who isnâ€™t singing FA's praises...



What makes me laugh most about those "White Knight" types is the fact that some are running around with their false sense of chivalry thinking that their very honor is at stake whenever a foul word befalls their current site of obsession. The rest are just ass kissing twits looking for a pat on the head and a "good job" from an admin or one of the other idiots hopping on the bandwagon.

FA is a nice site...when it's working. CLEARLY, if we hated or dislike the site, we wouldn't be viewing the status fourm every other day, only to be kicked in the ass with disappointment.


----------



## Haystack (Aug 5, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> At the time, we had every reason to believe the goal was attainable.  It wasn't until less than 3 hours ago that it was decided the only way to meet the deadline would be for yak to work himself to death.



I'm reminded of the sagacity of one Montgomery Scott:

(from Star Trek III: The Search for Spock)
Kirk:  How long to re-fit?

Montgomery Scott:  Eight weeks.  But you don't have eight weeks, so I'll do it for you in two.

Kirk:  Mr. Scott, have you always multiplied your repair estimates by a factor of four? 

Scott:  Certainly, Sir. How else can I keep my reputation as a miracle worker?


----------



## Rave (Aug 5, 2008)

PKBitchGirl said:


> They're laughing at us over there.... they have two threads devoted to FAers bitching about FA not meeting today's deadlines, of course, one of the threads is called "Dah furriez are baawing"



Cute, albeit predictable. But everyone knows that the chan users get most of the fresh anthro pics they post on the boards from FA in the first place and that said chans are full of "furries" looking at "furry" porn. The rest is just wishful thinking and denial. 

They probably want FA back as much as anyone does, whether they admit it or not.


----------



## RMA-reborn (Aug 5, 2008)

Another deadline scotched, and yet more questions asked as to why people are loosing patience with those maintaining the hardware that keeps FA running. Yes, Yak does need a break if he's been working for 48 hours flat - but if the system was properly funded and maintained in the first place, he wouldn't have to do this, and we wouldn't be here now. I hope, this time, that the FA staff decide to look at their business model and revenue, and decide how best to keep the money steadily flowing in to help prevent muck-ups like this again.


----------



## reallydude (Aug 5, 2008)

So, what's the score now? Have we heard anything? (I'm only asking 'cause even though it's 8:10AM server time, if Yak was sleeping from yesterday when he quit around 3PM he may or may not be up yet. Or he could be unconscious.)


----------



## Science Fox (Aug 5, 2008)

Every person here is undoubtedly dependent in FA's return, in varying degrees of course. Be it for a simple visit now and then or an actual living matters not. Everyone has their reasons. I would rather people voice their opinions when they are upset about something they care about, as we all do in similar situations. That being said, FA will return soon enough and all will be well.  I doubt FA will lose a single member over this, rather, I foresee its user base growing exponentially.


----------



## darkdoomer (Aug 5, 2008)

haha... yes.


furaff will never be back up.


----------



## KeenyFox (Aug 5, 2008)

We'll be here until Christmas at this rate.


----------



## MistressVixen (Aug 5, 2008)

Crossdog367 said:


> There are furs complaining about FA being down. There are furs complaining about the furs complaining that FA is down. There are furs complaining about the furs complaining about the furs complaining that FA is down.
> 
> There are those who worry that their donation money has been squandered, yet they gripe at those who did not donate. The artists depending on FA for capital have worked themselves into a froth, yet...has every single one of then seriously pursued other options?
> 
> ...



... You're not from Earth, are you? 

Reguardless- just shut up and be happy its being worked on at all, seriously. They could be even more pricks to you lot and just say 'FIX IT YOURSELF.' 

It's not a good idea to call the owners of a site (THAT MOST OF YOU don't even PAY to be on!) idiots, morons, and all of the above because their downtime took LONGER than they even planned for.

You can't PLAN with Electronics. You can't say "Oh, it'll be up in an hour." IT. NEVER. HAPPENS. I've been a computer tech for 6 years now... I don't wanna hear all the 'WAH, MY PORN IS GONE!" Unless you're actually paying to keep that site going monthly, you have NO right to bitch.

And for those of you who run your "business" through FA, but don't do shit for them in return- You gotta spend money to make money. Invest in your own sites already.


----------



## Silverblue_the_Gothbunny (Aug 5, 2008)

Turbine_Divinity said:


> BECAUSE I'M THE REAL THING
> (the real thing)



Even better than the real thing?


----------



## Mr Cullen (Aug 5, 2008)

At the end of the day. It's not like there is a dozen other fucking websites people can use to upload their art, whether it be porn or not.

FA will just be back up when it's ready.

"But Cullen, when will it be ready?" I hear you ask?

How the fuck am I sposed to know? WHEN IT'S FUCKING READY YOU GUYS. I realise some people may be worried because they donated money to the site etc and there doesn't seem to be any postive happenings, but really that's the risk you take when you donate cash to any cause.

I know this may contradict some of what I've said to other people on other forums or in my journal. But I'm trying trying to view this situation from another angle.


----------



## Jabby1010 (Aug 5, 2008)

AuroraBorealis said:


> wow.
> 
> did you guys even READ the announcement?
> 
> ...


 


See the thing is, all the people that made donations to this site, HAVE THE RIGHT TO BITCH! Why? Cause it is their money funding this circus! They have that right! Well now Yakky Yak should be rested? Or does he need 5 days of sleep for his "Five people rolled into one" persona?


----------



## Jabby1010 (Aug 5, 2008)

RMA-reborn said:


> Another deadline scotched, and yet more questions asked as to why people are loosing patience with those maintaining the hardware that keeps FA running. Yes, Yak does need a break if he's been working for 48 hours flat - but if the system was properly funded and maintained in the first place, he wouldn't have to do this, and we wouldn't be here now. I hope, this time, that the FA staff decide to look at their business model and revenue, and decide how best to keep the money steadily flowing in to help prevent muck-ups like this again.


 


Good Post!!!


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Anuvia said:


> FA is a nice site...when it's working. CLEARLY, if we hated or dislike the site, we wouldn't be viewing the status fourm every other day, only to be kicked in the ass with disappointment.



Hah, and THAT is the truth we all have to face.


----------



## MistressVixen (Aug 5, 2008)

Jabby1010 said:


> See the thing is, all the people that made donations to this site, HAVE THE RIGHT TO BITCH! Why? Cause it is their money funding this circus! They have that right! Well now Yakky Yak should be rested? Or does he need 5 days of sleep for his "Five people rolled into one" persona?




Have you seriously ever tried coding, scripting, and such for 48 hours straight? Think about it for a moment- staring at a white screen on a monitor... READING for fourty. EIGHT. hours. STRAIGHT.
Yes, you can bitch about your donations missing. However, unless you're a complete insomniac and stay up weeks on end, I'd like to see you even pull half that long.


----------



## Kio (Aug 5, 2008)

Do whatever you need to do, I bet most sane people can wait.
I just wanna ask.... Is there gonna be some kind of surprise? (Search engine *hint hint*), so that's the delays about? O.O

And people, you can always visit other sites and post your art until FA comes up. FAP (furryartpile.com) is a good choice.


----------



## exeon_zechs (Aug 5, 2008)

MistressVixen said:


> ... You're not from Earth, are you?
> 
> Reguardless- just shut up and be happy its being worked on at all, seriously. They could be even more pricks to you lot and just say 'FIX IT YOURSELF.'
> 
> ...


You read his post a lot different than I did. I saw joking about everyone's bitching, and mocking the people who have left themselves dependent on a third party for getting and dealing with customers, without the calling the site owners idiots, and such.


----------



## Jabby1010 (Aug 5, 2008)

MistressVixen said:


> Have you seriously ever tried coding, scripting, and such for 48 hours straight? Think about it for a moment- staring at a white screen on a monitor... READING for fourty. EIGHT. hours. STRAIGHT.
> Yes, you can bitch about your donations missing. However, unless you're a complete insomniac and stay up weeks on end, I'd like to see you even pull half that long.


 

No I haven't cause I would hire someone to do it. If you can't handle it your self then get someone to do it. Besides, I can't help it he stayed up for two days, how stupid. GO TO BED! lol Could I stay up that long?? Why the fuck would I? ROFL

I know they have the money because the returned that SUN server and kept the only one, well look an extra 5000 bucks to get someone in and do it RIGHT! Now that he has reworked this code, I bet we'll have more and more issues. It's the difference between a "Geek Squad" Coder, what we have here and a Professional Coder.


----------



## Busterdrag (Aug 5, 2008)

Gah...

First thing I expected when going on this thread was trolls.

And what do I see.

Trolling furries.

Seriously, if you wanna fuck around and make fun of people trying to bring FA back, then you can fuck off and die. Or at least move your ass over to some chan board, were you trolls belong.


----------



## johnnyblanco (Aug 5, 2008)

KennyKitsune said:


> Has anyone seen the episode of South Park where the Internet 'runs out', and everyone goes to 'Californie-way' to get it? I think most folks here, who've been going w/o FA has been going through the same thing...
> 
> Yep. And that made me laugh just now.
> 
> *faps at poorly drawn fake dog porn* "It's not working..."



You mean Ebon's stuff? (Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## Jabby1010 (Aug 5, 2008)

Busterdrag said:


> Gah...
> 
> First thing I expected when going on this thread was trolls.
> 
> ...


 

Hahahahaha. Good thing I'm not a fucking Furry.


----------



## joshstory (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh well. Guess we're waiting again.
Looks like I need something else to occupy my time for now.

By the way, I haven't seen it yet,

How is Yak doing now? After 1 night of no sleep, I am not fit to be crossed. 2 full days, he's been going at it? The way I see it, FA can rest while he rests. If anything happened to one of our techies, it could spell truoble for the site.
Tell him to rest, I know I can wait.


----------



## Roco (Aug 5, 2008)

Kio said:


> Do whatever you need to do, I bet most sane people can wait.
> I just wanna ask.... Is there gonna be some kind of surprise? (Search engine *hint hint*), so that's the delays about? O.O
> 
> And people, you can always visit other sites and post your art until FA comes up. FAP (furryartpile.com) is a good choice.



Aggreed, FAP may not be FA but hey, it's got a search function!

But really is it that hard to have two sites to be posting or browsing through? Besides FAP needs a bit more loven', not many people go there.


----------



## Crazy2287 (Aug 5, 2008)

The Fa Team.
They need a tech named Llama.
Epic.

Ps. the staffers rock.


----------



## Kahn (Aug 5, 2008)

As I've said a few times now folks, bitching, moaning, and complaining will NOT bring FA back any faster. Yak is working as hard as he can, but after being up for 48 hours straight with no sleep, he finally had to take a break, and quite honestly, as I've said before, a break is what he deserved after working as hard as he already has.

What needs to happen in the meantime, is that everyone who has come on here and complained that FA isn't up yet, need to show some patience, rather than snarling because the site isn't up and running yet. And yes, as someone already has said here previously, we should ALL be glad that the admins of FA, don't just tell us all to try to fix it ourselves, because I'm sure they're getting tired of reading all the complaints.

Yes, I'll admit that I was impatient myself at first, but after re-evaluating the situation, I realised that complaining won't get FA back up any faster, so I've learned to be patient, and wait it out, which is what everyone who has complained needs to do.

FA will be back up eventually, just please everyone, show a little patience right now, the admins are working as hard as they can, and I'm sure that once Yak has had his rest, he will pick up right where he left off, working hard to get FA back up and running for us. I thank all of you for your time, and to the FA admins, thank you all for all your hard work that you've done for us to get FA up and running again.


----------



## redstarr (Aug 5, 2008)

Ebon Lupus said:


> What deluded you into thinking I needed your respect?
> 
> Would you like a flower?



Maybe its the way you put yourself above everyone else through hasty assumptions and stereotypes. Sorry that oCe doesn't have a HOMFG WORK OF ART as an avatar. Some people like to enjoy themselves sometimes.

Also, oCe has a website, I've visited it. However, as with MANY artists who I know make a siginificant amount of income off artwork, the most business comes from sites such as DA, FA, FAP, etc. Its all a matter of traffic, whether you have a small freesite or a big expensive domain.

This entire thing has really made me rethink my opinion of the furry community, and my involvement in it. I don't want to be surrounded by people who want EVERYTHING NOW and who will flame when someone wants to SLEEP. Things would have been done, except when the Bahamut server shit itself it took some of the code Yak was working on with it. (if I understand correctly) So he'd been up for TWO DAYS coding to try and make the deadline for you guys. Learn some freaking appreciation.

To Jabby, they did not get a refund for the Sun server, they sent it back to have it assembled so they don't VOID THE WARRANTY. So no, they do NOT have "an extra 5000 bucks" there's under 2k left now, and a significant portion will likely be eaten up soon by the bandwidth and hosting fees.

And what am I doing today indead of cheacking every 5 seconds to see if FA is up? Going to work. Working on artwork. Working out because I'm not a sedentary basement-dweller. Working in the garden. And maybe tonight I'll look again to see if the site's up. its not that hard.


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

*Give the man a break.*

Seriously guys. Staying up for fourty eight hours on end is not my idea of a work day in heaven. Look, if you want to whine about this, don't do it in the forums where the hard working staffers don't want to listen. Sure, I'm quite upset that FA isn't up yet, and I do agree that they should have had it up earlier. But if he needs more time to get it up and running properly, then let him. It's better to have something up like it should be over having it running for about a week, then shutting down again because Yak had to rush it due to the countless bitching that's been going on.


----------



## joshstory (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Give the man a break.*



Sypher Nox said:


> Seriously guys. Staying up for fourty eight hours on end is not my idea of a work day in heaven. Look, if you want to whine about this, don't do it in the forums where the hard working staffers don't want to listen.



I agree. If you want to disscuss something like this, don't waste space in the forums. Go somewhere like Y! Messenger, and discuss. That's what they were made for.

Find me on Y! and we'll kick off a discussion, but save room in the forums.


----------



## Warchamp7 (Aug 5, 2008)

Jabby1010 said:


> Hahahahaha. Good thing I'm not a fucking Furry.



You're right, you're not a furry, you're annoying.



			
				MistressVixen said:
			
		

> Have you seriously ever tried coding, scripting, and such for 48 hours straight? Think about it for a moment- staring at a white screen on a monitor... READING for fourty. EIGHT. hours. STRAIGHT.
> Yes, you can bitch about your donations missing. However, unless you're a complete insomniac and stay up weeks on end, I'd like to see you even pull half that long.



I've coded for hours before on little projects of mine. I can handle tedious tasks rather well but I doubt I could go 48 hours (Though I hope I could if I ever needed to haha) Which is why the above is QFT


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Warchamp7 said:


> You're right, you're not a furry, you're annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> I've coded for hours before on little projects of mine. I can handle tedious tasks rather well but I doubt I could go 48 hours (Though I hope I could if I ever needed to haha) Which is why the above is QFT


 BA-ZING.. o.o.. ahem.. I'm just passing through.


----------



## Jabby1010 (Aug 5, 2008)

Kahn said:


> *As I've said a few times now folks, bitching, moaning, and complaining will NOT bring FA back any faster. Yak is working as hard as he can, but after being up for 48 hours straight with no sleep, he finally had to take a break, and quite honestly, as I've said before, a break is what he deserved after working as hard as he already has.*
> 
> What needs to happen in the meantime, is that everyone who has come on here and complained that FA isn't up yet, need to show some patience, rather than snarling because the site isn't up and running yet. And yes, as someone already has said here previously, we should ALL be glad that the admins of FA, don't just tell us all to try to fix it ourselves, because I'm sure they're getting tired of reading all the complaints.
> 
> ...


 

Like I said before, that's Yak's own fault for staying up that long. He should know better. Work smarter. It's really simple. Tired? GO TO BED!

Oh look, it is Tuesday...no site yet? Is he still fucking sleeping??


----------



## Delphinidae (Aug 5, 2008)

Jabby1010 said:


> Oh look, it is Tuesday...no site yet? Is he still fucking sleeping??


Dude, moderate yourself or blaze the fuck off.


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Jabby1010 said:


> Like I said before, that's Yak's own fault for staying up that long. He should know better. Work smarter. It's really simple. Tired? GO TO BED!
> 
> Oh look, it is Tuesday...no site yet? Is he still fucking sleeping??


 Could you do me a small favor? I was wondering if you could go back one page and read the last post on that page..?


----------



## Dax (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow, I'm kinda sorry I ever tried to help you guys out. =P Having a life and a job makes it kinda difficult to work on something the size of this site for free. All of you complaining about your donations not going towards anything... what about the countless hundreds of dollars we've (Dragoneer and I) have spent on gas, out of our own pockets, to get to and from the colo to try and get this site working? Not to mention the time that it takes to get there, the time that it takes to deal with the hardware, the time it takes dealing with the security of the building... there are times I've left work when I could've stayed and put in OT, but instead I was driving out to the colo to help install and configure the new server.

Just completely ungrateful.
Most of you haven't probably done any more than click the "donate" button. You try coming out here, driving a couple hundred miles, and stay up till the wee hours of the morning working on getting a free website back up, where the only thing you get out of it is an ear full of whining.
Lets see YOU make those sacrifices, and see if you still complain after wards.

And no, I'm not affiliated with the staff in any way. I'm just a regular user whose been trying to help to the best of my ability.


----------



## Warchamp7 (Aug 5, 2008)

Jabby1010 said:


> Like I said before, that's Yak's own fault for staying up that long. He should know better. Work smarter. It's really simple. Tired? GO TO BED!
> 
> Oh look, it is Tuesday...no site yet? Is he still fucking sleeping??



Can someone ban this shitbrick? He's pissing me off and I doubt I'm the only one.

It's called he was making his best effort to get the side ready for Monday, and guess what, he did. Except hes _*WORKING SMART*_ and getting some rest so he can deal with any issues that arise which is quite probable to happen I'm sure.



Delphinidae said:


> Dude, moderate yourself or blaze the fuck off.



What he said.


----------



## Jabby1010 (Aug 5, 2008)

Bawwwwwwww


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Warchamp7 said:


> Can someone ban this shitbrick? He's pissing me off and I doubt I'm the only one.
> 
> It's called he was making his best effort to get the side ready for Monday, and guess what, he did. Except hes _*WORKING SMART*_ and getting some rest so he can deal with any issues that arise which is quite probable to happen I'm sure.
> 
> ...


I agree in the fullest. Next time shit hits the fan on FA, he should take the project on himself and do it, seeing as he knows what's best for work ethic.


----------



## Jabby1010 (Aug 5, 2008)

Warchamp7 said:


> Can someone ban this shitbrick? He's pissing me off and I doubt I'm the only one.
> 
> It's called he was making his best effort to get the side ready for Monday, and guess what, he did. Except hes _*WORKING SMART*_ and getting some rest so he can deal with any issues that arise which is quite probable to happen I'm sure.
> 
> ...


 
Staying up for 48 hours working while not getting paid is not working smart. Maybe it is in the Furry world, but not the real world.


----------



## Warchamp7 (Aug 5, 2008)

Jabby1010 said:


> Bawwwwwwww



That's exactly what you're doing here



Jabby1010 said:


> Staying up for 48 hours working while not getting paid is not working smart. Maybe it is in the Furry world, but not the real world.



So ungrateful


----------



## harry2110 (Aug 5, 2008)

reallydude said:


> So, what's the score now? Have we heard anything? (I'm only asking 'cause even though it's 8:10AM server time, if Yak was sleeping from yesterday when he quit around 3PM he may or may not be up yet. Or he could be unconscious.)



he probly went to eat and then to sleep i would give it till 7:00pm before the site is back up at least.


----------



## Jabby1010 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> I agree in the fullest. Next time shit hits the fan on FA, he should take the project on himself and do it, seeing as he knows what's best for work ethic.


 


I would not have to, I would hire a pro to fix it. Simple!


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 5, 2008)

I wish you BAWWWing furries and trolls would do something useful with your time other than posting your whining to this 6 page thread (100 posts per thread option in UserCP).

Seriously. Just stop it.


----------



## Delphinidae (Aug 5, 2008)

Jabby1010 said:


> Staying up for 48 hours working while not getting paid is not working smart. Maybe it is in the Furry world


While I'm sure it's no surprise, but that's just where you happen to be.


----------



## Draxaan (Aug 5, 2008)

@Jabby
^And wow, you're absolutely and completely ignorant. You obivously haven't worked on anything even remotely similar to the task at hand in your life, therefore show no appreciation of it. The only word that can truly describe you is inferior. Now get the fuck off the forums!


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Jabby1010 said:


> I would not have to, I would hire a pro to fix it. Simple!


WHICH IS WHAT YAK IS! Have you EVER seen what code looks like, not to mention 48 hours worth of straight code on a white screen?! DAMN you piss me off, you think that the world is filled with people who will do what you want all the time. I bet if you could get someone to shit for you, you'd pay them.


----------



## Warchamp7 (Aug 5, 2008)

Delphinidae said:


> While I'm sure it's no surprise, but that's just where you happen to be.



Which brings me to the question I was about to ask

What the fuck are you doing on a furry site, you sure don't seem to like 'em


----------



## WhisperPntr (Aug 5, 2008)

I do side with FA more though I'm not really angry at the people who are upset.  Imo, those who are taking the downtime seriously want attention for their art or for their own needs.  Plain and simple they don't see further than themselves.

I don't agree with that at all, but you're not going to move brick walls by talking to it.  Am I for banning?  Hmmm.. depends because it might feed those who are primed to hack and attack FA into action.

Anyways, I have my own opinions on the matter, but this thread is way too long to add a tldr post to it.


----------



## WarMocK (Aug 5, 2008)

Jabby1010 said:


> Staying up for 48 hours working while not getting paid is not working smart. Maybe it is in the Furry world, but not the real world.



[  ] You know what enthusiasm is.
[  ] You treasure other people who do whatever they can so you get your free xxx pics without getting paid for it.
[X] *PLONK!*


----------



## Warchamp7 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> WHICH IS WHAT YAK IS! Have you EVER seen what code looks like, not to mention 48 hours worth of straight code on a white screen?! DAMN you piss me off, you think that the world is filled with people who will do what you want all the time. I bet if you could get someone to shit for you, you'd pay them.



Kid's probably some spoiled fat ass 15 year old with rich parents.


----------



## atsf4620 (Aug 5, 2008)

Jabby1010 said:


> Staying up for 48 hours working while not getting paid is not working smart. Maybe it is in the Furry world, but not the real world.



you sir, are an asshole  

please go and take you hating elsewhere.

~Ratchet


----------



## atsf4620 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> WHICH IS WHAT YAK IS! Have you EVER seen what code looks like, not to mention 48 hours worth of straight code on a white screen?! DAMN you piss me off, you think that the world is filled with people who will do what you want all the time. I bet if you could get someone to shit for you, you'd pay them.







agreed


----------



## Jabby1010 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> WHICH IS WHAT YAK IS! Have you EVER seen what code looks like, not to mention 48 hours worth of straight code on a white screen?! DAMN you piss me off, you think that the world is filled with people who will do what you want all the time. I bet if you could get someone to shit for you, you'd pay them.


 
Yeah he's a pro eh? Pro's get paid big bucks for coding. Is this dude getting paid? Doesn't seem so does it. Oh golly gee! 

The server has been up for a week. Just in the last two days he thinks he has to rework the coding. So now until he finishes, the whole site doesn't work. OMG. Sorry if I piss you off, but I assume you will get over it, eh?

So quit Bawwwwwwing. <---what a dumb fuck word!


----------



## LittleBlue (Aug 5, 2008)

I hope Yak is okay.
I want to know how he is.


----------



## atsf4620 (Aug 5, 2008)

Jabby1010 said:


> Yeah he's a pro eh? Pro's get paid big bucks for coding. Is this dude getting paid? Doesn't seem so does it. Oh golly gee!
> 
> The server has been up for a week. Just in the last two days he thinks he has to rework the coding. So now until he finishes, the whole site doesn't work. OMG. Sorry if I piss you off, but I assume you will get over it, eh?
> 
> So quit Bawwwwwwing. <---what a dumb fuck word!



would you please SHUT THE FUCK UP!

thanks 

EDIT: YOU SIR ARE THE DUMB FUCK!


----------



## Warchamp7 (Aug 5, 2008)

Jabby1010 said:


> Yeah he's a pro eh? Pro's get paid big bucks for coding. Is this dude getting paid? Doesn't seem so does it. Oh golly gee!
> 
> The server has been up for a week. Just in the last two days he thinks he has to rework the coding. So now until he finishes, the whole site doesn't work. OMG. Sorry if I piss you off, but I assume you will get over it, eh?
> 
> So quit Bawwwwwwing. <---what a dumb fuck word!



Dumb fuck word with a dumb fuck using it


----------



## Jabby1010 (Aug 5, 2008)

Warchamp7 said:


> Dumb fuck word with a dumb fuck using it


 

Maybe so, but there were plenty of dumb fucks before me using it...LOL


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Jabby1010 said:


> The server has been up for a week. Just in the last two days he thinks he has to rework the coding. So now until he finishes, the whole site doesn't work.


  Yeah, actually. One letter out of place, and the whole site layout can be messed up. The messaging systems might not work, submissions might come out as an error, and YOU might not get your xxx's you've been waiting for ALL This time. I'm sure a few more hours, or even a day shouldn't be too long for you, eh?"


----------



## Warchamp7 (Aug 5, 2008)

Jabby1010 said:


> Maybe so, but there were plenty of dumb fucks before me using it...LOL



Not quite as much of one as you

Again, why are you on a furry site to complain if you're not a furry


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Warchamp7 said:


> Not quite as much of one as you
> 
> Again, why are you on a furry site to complain if you're not a furry


Hah, I love the GTFO sign, Nice touch.


----------



## atsf4620 (Aug 5, 2008)

Warchamp7 said:


> Not quite as much of one as you
> 
> Again, why are you on a furry site to complain if you're not a furry



i love that "GTFO" thing it pwns


----------



## Warchamp7 (Aug 5, 2008)

My friend made it haha

Also Jabby, do you live in Sioux Falls?

Better hope not


----------



## Jabby1010 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> Yeah, actually. One letter out of place, and the whole site layout can be messed up. The messaging systems might not work, submissions might come out as an error, and *YOU might not get your xxx's you've been waiting for ALL This time.* I'm sure a few more hours, or even a day shouldn't be too long for you, eh?"


 

Yeah, you hit the nail right there. oh man, how will I ever live with our poorly drawn porn!


----------



## Kio (Aug 5, 2008)

o-oh, I sense flames in this thread, see Trogdor finally set us up the flames!!


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 5, 2008)

so, been gone for a good bit, FA is still down, any news about it or is tuesday still the day its supposed to come back up?


----------



## Jabby1010 (Aug 5, 2008)

Warchamp7 said:


> My friend made it haha
> 
> Also Jabby, do you live in Sioux Falls?
> 
> Better hope not


 

NO, I live in Navada? HUH?


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Jabby1010 said:


> Yeah, you hit the nail right there. oh man, how will I ever live with our poorly drawn porn!


Why, do your parents let you use their credit card for the online stuff? Or do you hire someone to look it up for you?


----------



## atsf4620 (Aug 5, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> so, been gone for a good bit, FA is still down, any news about it or is tuesday still the day its supposed to come back up?



still suposed to come up later today


----------



## Kahn (Aug 5, 2008)

Guys, really, if you want Jabby to quit posting on here, just ignore them. He's obviously looking for a rise out of all of you. If you leave him alone, maybe he will go away.


----------



## Warchamp7 (Aug 5, 2008)

Jabby1010 said:


> NO, I live in Navada? HUH?



Since you spelled Nevada wrong I assume I'm right

Don't open any packages



Sypher Nox said:


> Why, do your parents let you use their credit card for the online stuff? Or do you hire someone to look it up for you?



ZING


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Kahn said:


> Guys, really, if you want Jabby to quit posting on here, just ignore them. He's obviously looking for a rise out of all of you. If you leave him alone, maybe he will go away.


Alright, I got my last post in anyways.. he was just irritating me ><


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Well.. all I have to say is.. "IMMA FIRIN MAH LAZARRR - SHOOP DA WHOOP"


----------



## joshstory (Aug 5, 2008)

Warchamp7 said:


> Can someone ban this shitbrick? He's pissing me off and I doubt I'm the only one.
> 
> It's called he was making his best effort to get the side ready for Monday, and guess what, he did. Except hes _*WORKING SMART*_ and getting some rest so he can deal with any issues that arise which is quite probable to happen I'm sure.
> 
> ...





Sypher Nox said:


> I agree in the fullest. Next time shit hits the fan on FA, he should take the project on himself and do it, seeing as he knows what's best for work ethic.



I third the notion. 
You seem to have a problem accepting the fact that our admins are hard working individuals, and want the site to preform at top rate. 
I don't know what you are thinking about this all, but they are the reason we have FA.

Some ungreatful pain in the ass like you, should just go back to the bridge you came from under, and go troll there.


----------



## atsf4620 (Aug 5, 2008)

joshstory said:


> Some ungreatful pain in the ass like you, should just go back to the bridge you came from under, and go troll there.



EPIC WIN! LMAO!


----------



## WarMocK (Aug 5, 2008)

joshstory said:


> I third the notion.
> ... , should just go back to the bridge you came from under, and go troll there.


You know that you insult all the homeless who are forced to live under a bridge if you compare them with this troll?


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 5, 2008)

atsf4620 said:


> still suposed to come up later today



thank you very much. they dont always make the news about tis readily avalible. see you around.


----------



## Microsoftt (Aug 5, 2008)

Since the entire thread is basically the same thing, I only read the first three or so pages and then skipped everything else.

FA makes me laugh, it's kind of pathetic. There's not much else to say, other than I can't wait for someone to start up a site just like FurAffinity, but without all of the suck.


----------



## Warchamp7 (Aug 5, 2008)

Well, judging from the fact that Jabby was suspicious about my Sioux Falls accusation and that he's disapeared from the thread, I think I scared him off.

Also, if I am right, he doesn't live in the south west area. hehe

I'm laughing over here right now. Shame he left, I was having fun XD


----------



## Jabby1010 (Aug 5, 2008)

Warchamp7 said:


> Since you spelled Nevada wrong I assume I'm right
> 
> Don't open any packages
> 
> ...


 
Oh my gosh, you know how to use Google...LOL. I was wondering where you came up with where you think I live.  Remember assumptions are the mother of all fuckups.


----------



## Warchamp7 (Aug 5, 2008)

Jabby1010 said:


> Oh my gosh, you know how to use Google...LOL. I was wondering where you came up with where you think I live.  Remember assumptions are the mother of all fuckups.



Only if they're wrong


----------



## harry2110 (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm glad these people didn't meet at the convention because if they did the riot police would have to be called. It would have been an all-out slug fest funny to watch tho. would get a lot of hits on youtube


----------



## joshstory (Aug 5, 2008)

Warchamp7 said:


> Not quite as much of one as you
> 
> Again, why are you on a furry site to complain if you're not a furry



W, the reason people like him visit these sites, is simple.

They get their cheap pleasures by harassing others that they feel are lesser beings, than themselves. Of course this is just a trick used for self-gratifacation to make themselves _feel_ superior to others. 

In simpler terms: He needs someone to prey upon to hide his own insecurities about himself.

-I deal with it all the time at school-


----------



## Warchamp7 (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh I know what a troll is Josh 

Edit: Never been referred to as W before lmao


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

harry2110 said:


> I'm glad these people didn't meet at the convention because if they did the riot police would have to be called. It would have been an all-out slug fest funny to watch tho. would get a lot of hits on youtube


 Hah, I could see it now. "Asshole gets his eye ripped out at Furry Convention. Over 800 thousand hits on youtube video!"


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 5, 2008)

Perhaps all you whiny bastards should take a mod/staff-mandated 1 week off to stop the excess whining I have seen in this thread. Some of you act like FA revolves around you and sustains like life support.


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

mrchris said:


> Perhaps all you whiny bastards should take a mod/staff-mandated 1 week off to stop the excess whining I have seen in this thread. Some of you act like FA revolves around you and sustains like life support.


 hah, you would LOVE the past two pages. Seriously, go read, it gets funny.


----------



## Warchamp7 (Aug 5, 2008)

mrchris said:


> Perhaps all you whiny bastards should take a mod/staff-mandated 1 week off to stop the excess whining I have seen in this thread. Some of you act like FA revolves around you and sustains like life support.



Hope you aren't referring to me ;P



			
				Sypher Nox said:
			
		

> hah, you would LOVE the past two pages. Seriously, go read, it gets funny.



Yeah, especially when you hit Sioux Falls XP


----------



## Delphinidae (Aug 5, 2008)

Jabby1010 said:


> Oh my gosh, you know how to use Google... LOL.


If you need Google to be able to spell a state correctly, then I feel deeply sorry for you. Not much luck at school, I take it?


----------



## Mazz (Aug 5, 2008)

Wake Yak up and give him some Pepsi Max.

NOW WITH MORE GINSENG!
--


----------



## joshstory (Aug 5, 2008)

mrchris said:


> Perhaps all you whiny bastards should take a mod/staff-mandated 1 week off to stop the excess whining I have seen in this thread. Some of you act like FA revolves around you and sustains like life support.




Oi, most of us aren't whining. We are defending the sacred order that is FA.
Most of us are just trying to rid the forums of certain trolls.

Also, I don't think FA revolves around me. I _Know_ the world does.


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

I.. must... POST! God, this is like the opening night for Halo 2. Fights, urges, staying up all night, coffee, pizza.. damnit..


----------



## WarMocK (Aug 5, 2008)

Delphinidae said:


> Not much luck at school, I take it?



Maybe he finally realized that you can't buy an "A" in english lessons from the teacher like from that guy from sesame street. ;-)


----------



## Science Fox (Aug 5, 2008)

dave hyena said:


> Disagreeing with other people is fine, but keep it civil. No need to swear at or insult other people!


 
Wow. This rule lasted all of a yoctosecond.


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Maybe he finally realized that you can't buy an "A" in english lessons from the teacher like from that guy from sesame street. ;-)


 When ha asked the count to help him, all the count could come up with was "One! That is 'ow many brain cells you have! Ayh, Ayh, Ayh.."


----------



## Warchamp7 (Aug 5, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Maybe he finally realized that you can't buy an "A" in english lessons from the teacher like from that guy from sesame street. ;-)


He should _work smarter_ in class


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Warchamp7 said:


> He should _work smarter_ in class


HAHAHAHAHA, Oh my god, that was PERFECT XD


----------



## Phsuke (Aug 5, 2008)

Mazz said:


> Wake Yak up and give him some Pepsi Max.
> 
> NOW WITH MORE GINSENG!
> --




NO POWERTHIRST! SO HE CAN BE UNCOMFORTABLY ENERGETIC.


----------



## Chanticleer (Aug 5, 2008)

Am I a bad person for finding all of this tremendously entertaining?


----------



## Mazz (Aug 5, 2008)

Phsuke said:


> NO POWERTHIRST! SO HE CAN BE UNCOMFORTABLY ENERGETIC.



How about one of those new energy shot drinks!!!

 IT 'S NOT EVEN A DRINK! MORE LIKE A SIP!


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Chanticleer said:


> Am I a bad person for finding all of this tremendously entertaining?


*puts his hand on your shoulder* Yes.. yes you are.. BUT THAT'S OK! BECAUSE WE'RE BEING UN-CIVIL!


----------



## Nalo (Aug 5, 2008)

KennyKitsune said:


> who've been going w/o FA has been going through the same thing...
> 
> *faps at poorly drawn fake dog porn* "It's not working..."


LMAO OMG sooo true


----------



## harry2110 (Aug 5, 2008)

Mazz said:


> Wake Yak up and give him some Pepsi Max.
> 
> NOW WITH MORE GINSENG!
> --



Nan give him one of my special drinks.
2 sticks of powdered energy mix from krogers
1 mountain dew gamer fuel or since they dont have those anymore oone of the new favors.
or if he is still really tired instead of the softdrink use NOs or
and take to of the iporean that target sells it has 65mg of caffeine per pill as a pain blocker
that should wake him up but he will pass out in 2 hours after the caffeine buzz wears off.
total amount of caffeine
drink (240mg*2)(65or 250mg)
aspirin (130mg)
 675mg of caffeine or 3 cups of coffee
860mg of caffeine or 4 cups of coffee
these are 16oz drinks


----------



## WarMocK (Aug 5, 2008)

Mazz said:


> How about one of those new energy shot drinks!!!
> 
> IT 'S NOT EVEN A DRINK! MORE LIKE A SIP!



You mean something like MANA?

OMG, that would kill him atm! Just give him a few hours to rest so his brain can throttle down the entire metabolism to help it regenerate after that programming marathon.


----------



## calaverx11 (Aug 5, 2008)

Mazz said:


> How about one of those new energy shot drinks!!!
> 
> IT 'S NOT EVEN A DRINK! MORE LIKE A SIP!



Why not Brawndo?

It's like shaving your chest with a LAWNMOWER.


----------



## tiggie (Aug 5, 2008)

*You all whine to much..... what the hell is wrong with people XD*


----------



## LonelyFox (Aug 5, 2008)

Mazz said:


> Wake Yak up and give him some Pepsi Max.
> 
> NOW WITH MORE GINSENG!
> --




Extra Caffeine makes you hyper, yet Ginseng is a muscle relaxant, how do those two MIX?!

hes hyper yet extremely relaxed! XD

besides im only on the forums, im not complaining ^^


----------



## Chanticleer (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> *puts his hand on your shoulder* Yes.. yes you are.. BUT THAT'S OK! BECAUSE WE'RE BEING UN-CIVIL!



Hmm... I see. What should I do to redeem myself?


----------



## OkiDokiKaji (Aug 5, 2008)

I've been reading this thing since page 39 and I'm having tons of fun. Thank you. <3


----------



## Nalo (Aug 5, 2008)

Mazz said:


> IT 'S NOT EVEN A DRINK! MORE LIKE A SIP!


ENERGY FOR HOURS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Chanticleer said:


> Hmm... I see. What should I do to redeem myself?


 Post the words "Doom Cheese" in three different replies.. That should do it ^^


----------



## Mazz (Aug 5, 2008)

calaverx11 said:


> Why not Brawndo?
> 
> It's like shaving your chest with a LAWNMOWER.



IT HAS ELECTROLYTES!!!


----------



## knuxlight (Aug 5, 2008)

It honestly amazes me how people can't even be grateful that Yak has been busting his butt for the past 48 hours straight just to meet the members expected deadline :/ I mean come on people, seriously. You've waited a month, so one or two more days to let the guy recover and double check the system so we will be satisfied, won't kill you. I admit I'm happy FA's returning after the crash, but its not going to kill me if its not up by today.

Yak, dude, take as long as you need to rest up man, after 48 hours of straight working on this, you've earned more than enough time to rest, and thanks for all the hard work FA staff.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 5, 2008)

Mazz said:


> How about one of those new energy shot drinks!!!
> 
> IT 'S NOT EVEN A DRINK! MORE LIKE A SIP!



grab a vault AND GET TO IT!!


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

knuxlight said:


> It honestly amazes me how people can't even be grateful that Yak has been busting his butt for the past 48 hours straight just to meet the members expected deadline :/ I mean come on people, seriously. You've waited a month, so one or two more days to let the guy recover and double check the system so we will be satisfied, won't kill you. I admit I'm happy FA's returning after the crash, but its not going to kill me if its not up by today.
> 
> Yak, dude, take as long as you need to rest up man, after 48 hours of straight working on this, you've earned more than enough time to rest, and thanks for all the hard work FA staff.


That's the first pages. The last few pages, you'd be more happy with.


----------



## Chanticleer (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> Post the words "Doom Cheese" in three different replies.. That should do it ^^



That seems a tad unspecific. Would "defiled Gorgonzola" be acceptable?


----------



## Kahn (Aug 5, 2008)

knuxlight said:


> It honestly amazes me how people can't even be grateful that Yak has been busting his butt for the past 48 hours straight just to meet the members expected deadline :/ I mean come on people, seriously. You've waited a month, so one or two more days to let the guy recover and double check the system so we will be satisfied, won't kill you. I admit I'm happy FA's returning after the crash, but its not going to kill me if its not up by today.
> 
> Yak, dude, take as long as you need to rest up man, after 48 hours of straight working on this, you've earned more than enough time to rest, and thanks for all the hard work FA staff.


 
I agree! Yak, take as much time as you need dude. Get your rest so you can be all refreshed to start anew.


----------



## OkiDokiKaji (Aug 5, 2008)

knuxlight said:


> It honestly amazes me how people can't even be grateful that Yak has been busting his butt for the past 48 hours straight just to meet the members expected deadline :/ I mean come on people, seriously. You've waited a month, so one or two more days to let the guy recover and double check the system so we will be satisfied, won't kill you. I admit I'm happy FA's returning after the crash, but its not going to kill me if its not up by today.
> 
> Yak, dude, take as long as you need to rest up man, after 48 hours of straight working on this, you've earned more than enough time to rest, and thanks for all the hard work FA staff.



Amen, plz.


----------



## Mazz (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> That's the first pages. The last few pages, you'd be more happy with.



indeed.now.we're.just.entertaining.the.furries.to.make.them.forget.FA.is.down
--

*is.now.too.lazy.to.make.spaces.since.she.has.no.space.bar*


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Chanticleer said:


> That seems a tad unspecific. Would "defiled Gorgonzola" be acceptable?


 Absolutely no way. Maybe "dilapidated chili muffin", but that is a stretch


----------



## Chanticleer (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> Absolutely no way. Maybe "dilapidated chili muffin", but that is a stretch



Truly your knowledge of the food groups of the penitent is unmatched.


----------



## knuxlight (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> That's the first pages. The last few pages, you'd be more happy with.



yeah, haha sorry, i should've passed straight over the wining section on this one XD my bad


----------



## Warchamp7 (Aug 5, 2008)

Chanticleer said:


> Truly your knowledge of the food groups of the penitent is unmatched.



HANDS OFF MY BREAD

On topic, omg y isnt furaffinity bak up


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Chanticleer said:


> Truly your knowledge of the food groups of the penitent is unmatched.


*dances like a walrus* I ARE TEH VIKTURR


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Warchamp7 said:


> HANDS OFF MY BREAD
> 
> On topic, omg y isnt furaffinity bak up


 AHH, YOU SCARED ME! I'm really tired, so I thought you said it was ><!


----------



## Warchamp7 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> AHH, YOU SCARED ME! I'm really tired, so I thought you said it was ><!



Why are you tired, were you up 48 hours straight? That's not a work smarter idea


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Warchamp7 said:


> Why are you tired, were you up 48 hours straight? That's not a work smarter idea


actually, I've been up for about.. 22 hours.


----------



## Jyekk (Aug 5, 2008)

Je-sus, how has it made 40-something pages since yesterday? If I werent such a loner myself I'd call that staggering  
I tell you one thing I'm not looking forward to though; the absolute-atomic-freakin'-blast
of submissions as soon as FA goes back; should be fun!


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Jyekk said:


> Je-sus, how has it made 40-something pages since yesterday? If I werent such a loner myself I'd call that staggering
> I tell you one thing I'm not looking forward to though; the absolute-atomic-freakin'-blast
> of submissions as soon as FA goes back; should be fun!


Nyerr.. I'm on the same page. I'm actually worried we might crash the server within the first ten minutes XD


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 5, 2008)

Jyekk said:


> I tell you one thing I'm not looking forward to though; the absolute-atomic-freakin'-blast of submissions as soon as FA goes back; should be fun!


That, on top of whatever was in your inbox at the time of the crash.



Sypher Nox said:


> Nyerr.. I'm on the same page. I'm actually worried we might crash the server within the first ten minutes XD


Trogdor and Tiamat can handle the flood.


----------



## Chanticleer (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> actually, I've been up for about.. 22 hours.



Would it be unkind to say that that explains a lot?


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> Trogdor and Tiamat can handle the flood.


 K, thanks for the assurance ^^


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Chanticleer said:


> Would it be unkind to say that that explains a lot?


Not at all. I get really hyper and smart when I'm uber tired.


----------



## Warchamp7 (Aug 5, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> That, on top of whatever was in your inbox at the time of the crash.
> 
> 
> Trogdor and Tiamat can handle the flood.



Cyborg Rocket-Propelled Elephant FTW


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Warchamp7 said:


> Cyborg Rocket-Propelled Elephant FTW


 I want to draw it.. eh, too lazy. As soon as FA is back online, I'm posting my art, checking submissions, then passing out.


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 5, 2008)

Warchamp7 said:


> Cyborg Rocket-Propelled Elephant FTW


Yes indeed.


----------



## gabumon2001 (Aug 5, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> That, on top of whatever was in your inbox at the time of the crash.
> 
> 
> Trogdor and Tiamat can handle the flood.


 
so can we expect FA to be up today or later in the week????


----------



## kitoichi (Aug 5, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> Extra Caffeine makes you hyper, yet Ginseng is a muscle relaxant, how do those two MIX?!
> 
> hes hyper yet extremely relaxed! XD
> 
> besides im only on the forums, im not complaining ^^



You remember that episode of Futurama where Fry drank all that coffee and saved everyone from a fire ? I'd imagine it's a lot like that.


----------



## BloodMoonRising (Aug 5, 2008)

well... this sucks.


----------



## LittleBlue (Aug 5, 2008)

I see Yak online, he isn't dead! Horray!


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

LittleBlue said:


> I see Yak online, he isn't dead! Horray!


 Man, this is like Christmas eve! *Actually shaking* I don't know if it's because I'm tired, or if I'm dead excited, but.. OMG, I JUST GOT A RUSH OF.. SOMETHING!"


----------



## OkiDokiKaji (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> Man, this is like Christmas eve! *Actually shaking* I don't know if it's because I'm tired, or if I'm dead excited, but.. OMG, I JUST GOT A RUSH OF.. SOMETHING!"


If you're anything like me it's because your exhaustion had super-enhanced your excitement. XD~


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

MASH THOSE REFRESH BUTTONS! YESSSS! MWAHAHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

OkiDokiKaji said:


> If you're anything like me it's because your exhaustion had super-enhanced your excitement. XD~


 Indubitably!


----------



## kitoichi (Aug 5, 2008)

LittleBlue said:


> I see Yak online, he isn't dead! Horray!



Reading this thread has actually kept me quite entertained while waiting for Yak to recover. It's good to see he's not dead, though.


----------



## BloodMoonRising (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> MASH THOSE REFRESH BUTTONS! YESSSS! MWAHAHAHAHAHAH!



o_0 someone's excited. SO AM I!!! *rapidly hits refresh*


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

BloodMoonRising said:


> o_0 someone's excited. SO AM I!!! *rapidly hits refresh*


to make it more worth while, hit the f5 button instead. You can mash, be excited, AND break your keyboard all in one go!


----------



## Dessy (Aug 5, 2008)

*poofles*
I am back...and the whole of the world shall tremble in my wake! ^.Â¥.^
Rawr.


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Dessy said:


> *poofles*
> I am back...and the whole of the world shall tremble in my wake! ^.Â¥.^
> Rawr.


 *Trembles in your wake*


----------



## Dessy (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> *Trembles in your wake*


Danke. <3


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Dessy said:


> Danke. <3


Sie sind wilkommen ^^


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 5, 2008)

-yawns- I just woke up -tilts to the side-


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Kaeko said:


> -yawns- I just woke up -tilts to the side-


I didn't o.o I haven't slept since I woke up on Monday morning :-D


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 5, 2008)

gabumon2001 said:


> so can we expect FA to be up today or later in the week????


Barring any _more_ unforeseen setbacks, it should be up today.  We have, however, learned from our mistakes and are not making any promises.


----------



## Dessy (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> Sie sind wilkommen ^^


Ach, Sie sprechen Deutsch! ^o^
Woher sind Sie? o.o
Ich wohne in Virginia... 
...Ich komme aus Virginia... ^^;;;
Du bist meine neue freunde. XP


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> Barring any _more_ unforeseen setbacks, it should be up today.  We have, however, learned from our mistakes and are not making any promises.


 Nice call.. But take all the time you need, as long as it comes back in good shape! ^O^ Man I'm SO excited


----------



## WarMocK (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> Nice call.. But take all the time you need, as long as it comes back in good shape! ^O^ Man I'm SO excited



*signed!*


----------



## knuxlight (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> Nyerr.. I'm on the same page. I'm actually worried we might crash the server within the first ten minutes XD



yeah, thats when the back up servers are truely put to the test


----------



## EtherBunny (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow, suddenly I'm back in German class. @.@

Oh man, all this excitement and aticipation! I'm on pins and needles here! 

Literally, though. Who'd a thunk my arse could double as a pin cushion? >.>


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Dessy said:


> Ach, Sie sprechen Deutsch! ^o^
> Woher sind Sie? o.o
> Ich wohne in Virginia...
> ...Ich komme aus Virginia... ^^;;;
> Du bist meine neue freunde. XP


I do not speak Deutsch, I live in Canada (If I got that right) And sure, I'll be your friend ^^


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> I didn't o.o I haven't slept since I woke up on Monday morning :-D



a particular reason my friend?


----------



## Kattywampus (Aug 5, 2008)

Too much uncalled for whining!






...

So lemme get this straight.. yak nearly works himself to death, so they make him go to sleep so he doesn't die, and people complain because the site will be down 'til he recovers?  WTF is wrong with you people?  Jeez, go find something else to touch your wang-wang to.  Or better yet, get some damn people skills and get some real life sex!  Before you bitch at the staff, think about sending some flowers or an edible arrangement or something.  Then, go fix the servers yourselves, since you're experts.

Complain about losing art business 'cause FA is down?  Go get a real art job!  Can't?  Then work harder.  Although I don't know how many people are gonna hire you if your portfolio consists primarily of bunny boi ass and husky peen0r.

FA's not back up fast enough for you?  Too bad.  Maybe if we hadn't been greedy assholes and been donating money before the massive hardware failures, none of this woulda happened.  Remember, you get what you pay for, but even 1 dollar from every member woulda likely insured that nothing this bad woulda happened.

How many of you whiners actually sent a donation in the first place?  Huh? Don't everyone jump at once.  It's times like this I'm ashamed to be involved with this fandom.  I swear.  If yak had literally worked himself to death so everyone could wank to furry[insertfetish]porn, you'd still be complaining.  If it were me running this site, I'd have probably yanked it down after the countless floods of pissing and moaning from people that have no idea what they're talking about.

I'm sure your mothers are proud of you.



Dragoneer said:


> In addition, we found out Bahamut server officially shit itself over the course of the weekend.



Hahaha...that's the official technical jargon, right?

Good luck, you guys.


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 5, 2008)

Dessy said:


> Ach, Sie sprechen Deutsch! ^o^
> Woher sind Sie? o.o
> Ich wohne in Virginia...
> ...Ich komme aus Virginia... ^^;;;
> Du bist meine neue freunde. XP



what about Virginia?? XD I used to live there a month ago


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Kaeko said:


> a particular reason my friend?


 A. I've been excited for FA to return, but B. I've been an insomniac for 2 years now.


----------



## Arbiter (Aug 5, 2008)

Dessy said:


> You're talking to a voraphile... ;]



that's even better


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> A. I've been excited for FA to return, but B. I've been an insomniac for 2 years now.



lol, I had 2-4 hours of sleep while I was in Newark for FA:U, I thought maybe monday had somethign to do with you sleep deprivation.


----------



## Dessy (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> I do not speak Deutsch, I live in Canada (If I got that right) And sure, I'll be your friend ^^


Aww... You don't speak German?
You're still my friend... <3
XDDD


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Kaeko said:


> lol, I had 2-4 hours of sleep while I was in Newark for FA:U, I thought maybe monday had somethign to do with you sleep deprivation.


 Kinda.. but not entirely! That's all that matters!


----------



## Dessy (Aug 5, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> that's even better


Woah...You actually went back and found my post? o.o
Luverly! ^.Â¥.^


----------



## Arbiter (Aug 5, 2008)

a very weird crazy thought, but im guessing "The Furry Wars" have already begun . still, kinda annoyed about waiting, as i am a very impaitent person(something i can't control )


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Dessy said:


> Aww... You don't speak German?
> You're still my friend... <3
> XDDD


 Nah, but my x-girlfriend (Who is now awkwardly my sister-in-law) spoke it rather well, and I picked up some stuff.. mainly insults like "Du hast einen kleinen shwanz" and stuff ;D


----------



## Arbiter (Aug 5, 2008)

Dessy said:


> Woah...You actually went back and found my post? o.o
> Luverly! ^.Â¥.^



LOL i had to go back and read what i missed from last night XD. and yeah, im a voraphile myself XD. hence the user title and avatar


----------



## EtherBunny (Aug 5, 2008)

Insomnia? Oh jeez, I could never live like that. I love sleep way too much. Dreams are where my brain does all its garbage dumping, and then I get run through it like its some kind of acid trippy field of homicidal tulips and daisies and what not. o.o

Heck, if I didn't sleep, I'd... well, I don't know what I'd do, but you definitely have my sympathies. D:


----------



## Dessy (Aug 5, 2008)

EtherBunny said:


> Wow, suddenly I'm back in German class. @.@
> 
> Oh man, all this excitement and aticipation! I'm on pins and needles here!
> 
> Literally, though. Who'd a thunk my arse could double as a pin cushion? >.>


Hallo.

Would you rather me speak in English, then?
I'll tell you right now: me speaking in English almost invariably becomes something less than half as easy to understand as my German, and at least a hundred times more likely to give you the headache of your life... ;]


----------



## footman32907 (Aug 5, 2008)

I want the site up sure but not if it costs yak his health or sanity




<<<I AM NOT YAK BUT HIS O.C.D. BROTHER>>>


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

EtherBunny said:


> Insomnia? Oh jeez, I could never live like that. I love sleep way too much. Dreams are where my brain does all its garbage dumping, and then I get run through it like its some kind of acid trippy field of homicidal tulips and daisies and what not. o.o
> 
> Heck, if I didn't sleep, I'd... well, I don't know what I'd do, but you definitely have my sympathies. D:


Lots of coffee and a laptop. Trust me, that's all you need.


----------



## Dessy (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> Nah, but my x-girlfriend (Who is now awkwardly my sister-in-law) spoke it rather well, and I picked up some stuff.. mainly insults like "Du hast einen kleinen shwanz" and stuff ;D


Heheh...
How interesting.
Well, I'm off to the pool for a while--I'll be back later...


----------



## SDWolf (Aug 5, 2008)

Dax said:


> Wow, I'm kinda sorry I ever tried to help you guys out. =P Having a life and a job makes it kinda difficult to work on something the size of this site for free. All of you complaining about your donations not going towards anything... what about the countless hundreds of dollars we've (Dragoneer and I) have spent on gas, out of our own pockets, to get to and from the colo to try and get this site working? Not to mention the time that it takes to get there, the time that it takes to deal with the hardware, the time it takes dealing with the security of the building... there are times I've left work when I could've stayed and put in OT, but instead I was driving out to the colo to help install and configure the new server.
> 
> Just completely ungrateful.
> Most of you haven't probably done any more than click the "donate" button. You try coming out here, driving a couple hundred miles, and stay up till the wee hours of the morning working on getting a free website back up, where the only thing you get out of it is an ear full of whining.
> ...


 
Thank you.

Thanks for your hard work, and thanks also for posting this.  We needed to hear it from someone actually working to bring the site back up.

I find it astonishing how many people don't understand the difference between a 'donation' and a 'purchase.'

A purchase grants you entitlement to something, be it a tangible good or service, and the right to complain if expectations are not met.
A donation grants you nothing; you're merely giving money away out of generosity and the kindness of your heart, with no expectation of anything in return.
Reading this thread and others like it, I guess now we know who's kind and generous, and who isn't.  Kinda sad, really.

I wish you and the admins all the best in getting the site back up and running, and for what it's worth, you have my gratitude.


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

footman32907 said:


> I want the site up sure but not if it costs yak his health or sanity
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ignore the first few pages of posts, these last pages are a lot more understanding to him and the staff. We're all greatful that you guys take time and money from your own lives to make us happy. :grin:


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 5, 2008)

Indeed we do ^^ it's good to see him on here though, everyone has noticed he's lurking about. What was that saying "Slow and Steady wins the race"


----------



## exeon_zechs (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow, it's active. And I saw someone mention they are a voraphile? You are not alone here.EDIT: ANd I thought it was more active now than it was when I was last browsing. myabe only a little more >.>


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Kaeko said:


> Indeed we do ^^ it's good to see him on here though, everyone has noticed he's lurking about. What was that saying "Slow and Steady wins the race"


Well, judging by people's reactions and anticipation. "Slow and steady starts a chase"


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> Well, judging by people's reactions and anticipation. "Slow and steady starts a chase"



lol, I guess you're right XD


----------



## EtherBunny (Aug 5, 2008)

Yay! More vorephiles! We should all get together and have a picnic or something. :3

And I absolutely loathe coffee. it tastes gross. >

I'm one of those types who stays away from anything even considered a drug... I don't drink alcoholic stuff, I don't drink anything with caffiene (hell, I barely drink dark sodas... that's not a closet rascist thing or anything, I just don't like the taste >.> ), and any and all other drugs are so definitely out of the question it's not even funny.

but hey, everyone's got a vice or two. I won't list my fetishes here, but let's just say I have many an aquired taste. <.<


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 5, 2008)

Vore? eh, I've draw only one soft-vore pic ^^;


----------



## exeon_zechs (Aug 5, 2008)

I haven't drawn a single vore pic, I can't do anatomy if it isn't in the same pose that I always do, but I can wonderful night-time landscapes. And softvore is my favorite


----------



## EtherBunny (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh hey, I see someone else here's even Canadian, too! Ontario, by any chance, or am I not as lucky as this seems?


----------



## GerrardShadoukopo (Aug 5, 2008)

Kattywampus said:


> Complain about losing art business 'cause FA is down?  Go get a real art job!  Can't?  Then work harder.  Although I don't know how many people are gonna hire you if your portfolio consists primarily of bunny boi ass and husky peen0r.



Haha, wow. It's nice to see that those on both sides of the argument can be just as whiny, rude, etc. I'm no artist myself, but even I know that if your skills are great you could still be stuck drawing furry porn for commissions, and "working harder" isn't going to suddenly and magically get you a job at an animation company or something. I mean, for the other groups of whiners you attack Kattywampus, I can see why (not that you were any nicer addressing them either), but that has to be one of the most unnecessary attacks on one of the only groups not justifiably worth attacking.


----------



## EtherBunny (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm a writer. If a picture is worth a thousand words, then inversely, I've phonetically drawn many hot pic on such a subject.


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

EtherBunny said:


> Oh hey, I see someone else here's even Canadian, too! Ontario, by any chance, or am I not as lucky as this seems?


Not as lucky. British Columbia.. tu parle francais?


----------



## exeon_zechs (Aug 5, 2008)

a writer I am not. _Of course, _I can speak of another world like I was there, and can remember every detail and answer most any question about it, but I can't form it into a story, ever.


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

annnnddd.... 50 pages!


----------



## Warchamp7 (Aug 5, 2008)

I know you're all doing it


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Warchamp7 said:


> I know you're all doing it


Yep! Annnddd..... NOW fifty pages. SHOOP DA WOOP!


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

DAMNIT... BY THE POWER OF GREYSKULL, I -- HAVE -- 50 PAGES!!!!

Lol, last time I checked, this was on page 49


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

this is ridiculous -.-


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

10, 9 , 8, 7, 6 , 5, 4, 3, 2, 1... 50!


ARE YOU KIDDING ME!?


----------



## exeon_zechs (Aug 5, 2008)

You failed. twice.


----------



## supersonic250 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Continues typing away, building up material to post to her page when it comes back today.  Looks up at the forum crowd.*  Yes.  I'm being WAY too optimistic, but I can't help it. ^_^;


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 5, 2008)

whhhhhhhhhhhhhhoa! X4 post


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Kaeko said:


> whhhhhhhhhhhhhhoa! X4 post


Lol, they're going to think I'm spamming


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> Lol, they're going to think I'm spamming


----------



## Springstof (Aug 5, 2008)

speakin' 'bout Yak's strenuous strivings to make FA back in flashy-less-than-a-second-time, i think, and i'm basically speaking for past posts, we were been forgettin' about ONE fundamental issue to deal with, that is...respect for the Human Being, more than for the Human Machine..which its naturally proven to be really unreliable in working 24 hrs no-stop 365 days-a-year, and since its unreliability, we have to respect this "unavoidable flaw" and allow the Human machine to turn back itself in a Human Being, once in a while, at least...wchich doesn't mean, waiting days or months for our favourite FApping website to come up again..it simply means that, wee've to deeply understand that, even behind the almightiest Server or Colo or IT facilities, there's a Human Being always.....at least if someday somebody invents an Automatized colo or server that would be able to order missing or broken storage pieces itself and pay the bills itself or drawin' furry itself....that will be the real day when we won't have to think about Human Being anymore...


but this day seems very long way to come.....


----------



## exeon_zechs (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> Lol, they're going to think I'm spamming


dun dun dun!


----------



## Lexionix (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't know why everyone is whining. I mean it's not like you're missing anything new. No one else is on either. I'm just excited for when it works again. ^^


----------



## Delphinidae (Aug 5, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6dUCOS1bM0


----------



## Firehazard (Aug 5, 2008)

EtherBunny said:


> Yay! More vorephiles! We should all get together and have a picnic or something. :3



Ba-dum bum. :roll:


----------



## exeon_zechs (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh, lol. I just got it. I'm slow. Picnic, vore, etc.


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

GAH, I have to post to make it seem like I have something to do whilst I waiteth for the affinityeth


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> GAH, I have to post to make it seem like I have something to do whilst I waiteth for the affinityeth



I think we all are :3


----------



## exeon_zechs (Aug 5, 2008)

This "We Didn't Crash the Servers" song is addicting. Someone who has talent should make a video for it and put it on youtube.


----------



## Nylak (Aug 5, 2008)

Honestly, I'm just excited at the prospect of it coming back up at all in the near future.  Yay!  ^__^  *happy dance*


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 5, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Honestly, I'm just excited at the prospect of it coming back up at all in the near future.  Yay!  ^__^  *happy dance*



-joins in-


----------



## kitoichi (Aug 5, 2008)

exeon_zechs said:


> This "We Didn't Crash the Servers" song is addicting. Someone who has talent should make a video for it and put it on youtube.



Agreed.


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

*Charlie brown dances with the two*


----------



## SDWolf (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> *Charlie brown dances with the two*


 
*Snoopy-dances accordingly*  XD


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 5, 2008)

SDWolf said:


> *Snoopy-dances accordingly*  XD



STOP........ HAMMER TIME!!


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

SDWolf said:


> *Snoopy-dances accordingly*  XD


stops and looks at you "Wah-wha, womp womp womp..."


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> stops and looks at you "Wah-wha, womp womp womp..."



-bursts out laughing!-


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

This is the first thing that popped into my head.


----------



## Arbiter (Aug 5, 2008)

Warchamp7 said:


> I know you're all doing it



its more like this....


----------



## exeon_zechs (Aug 5, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> its more like this....


Genius.


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 5, 2008)

^^^ ROFLMAO


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> its more like this....


XD YOU GUYS ARE FRIGGEN AWESOME! annddd.... page 52


----------



## SDWolf (Aug 5, 2008)

Warchamp7 said:


> I know you're all doing it


 
Hey, I have that keyboard!  XD


----------



## exeon_zechs (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> XD YOU GUYS ARE FRIGGEN AWESOME! annddd.... page 52


Nope.


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

exeon_zechs said:


> Nope.


Hey... I was close..


----------



## exeon_zechs (Aug 5, 2008)

You know my server is? Dual socket370 1.13ghz 512KB Tualatin Pentium3's, 512MB of RAM, with a 20GB HD. which is to say.. I work with crap.


----------



## Project_X (Aug 5, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> its more like this....



This makes me wonder how many furs have pounded their F5 key into dust....

When FA goes down, I just do something else. Like hang out on STEAM.


----------



## exeon_zechs (Aug 5, 2008)

I wonder if HL2 was ported over to Mac OS X, or steam. Meh, don't care enough to look it up myself.


----------



## DragonTrew (Aug 5, 2008)

Poor F5 key on the keyboards... RIP F5 key...


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

*dies*


----------



## Warchamp7 (Aug 5, 2008)

>


If I could draw I would've made something similar to that. I at least would've drawn the last frame like that XD


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> *dies*


 AND I TOOK THE THREAD WITH ME!


----------



## exeon_zechs (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm going to commission someone to make more of Aisha Clan Clan eventually @.@


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

EVERYTHING I POST IN DIES


----------



## exeon_zechs (Aug 5, 2008)

>:O


----------



## krisCrash (Aug 5, 2008)

Now I am left wondering "is there a system update note hidden somewhere in all those 52 pages .... :s "

Wishing the team good luck :3


----------



## Kimmerset (Aug 5, 2008)

krisCrash said:


> Now I am left wondering "is there a system update note hidden somewhere in all those 52 pages .... :s "
> 
> Wishing the team good luck :3



There are official updates that can't get flooded with senseless posts.   You'll be able to check them there.


----------



## krisCrash (Aug 5, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> There are official updates that can't get flooded with senseless posts.   You'll be able to check them there.


Yes, but Dragoneer also posted news in this thread, the stuff quoted here http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=24450
That's what I meant :]


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> EVERYTHING I POST IN DIES



-pet pets-


----------



## Rufferstuff (Aug 5, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> There are official updates that can't get flooded with senseless posts.  You'll be able to check them there.


 
We just got an official update yesterday. We are not due another one for at least 2 days.


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Kaeko said:


> -pet pets-


 I FOUND SOMETHING TO DO!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gV_X17iP0AQ&feature=related


----------



## kitoichi (Aug 5, 2008)

krisCrash said:


> Yes, but Dragoneer also posted news in this thread, the stuff quoted here http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=24450
> That's what I meant :]



The last update was something along the lines of.. "it should be done today, but don't hang us if it isn't." [of course, I'm paraphrasing. ]


----------



## Bluefire (Aug 5, 2008)

Well, I can't say I'm exactly surprised, but I'm sure the delays will result in a better product in the end. As a computer programmer like yak, I know this to be true.


----------



## Kimmerset (Aug 5, 2008)

Rufferstuff said:


> We just got an official update yesterday. We are not due another one for at least 2 days.



I'm aware.  

The updates in this thread are most likely restating the ones that have been clarified in the official threads, however.


----------



## Project_X (Aug 5, 2008)

exeon_zechs said:


> I wonder if HL2 was ported over to Mac OS X, or steam. Meh, don't care enough to look it up myself.



Practically everything made by VALVe has been ported to STEAM....


----------



## exeon_zechs (Aug 5, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Practically everything made by VALVe has been ported to STEAM....


Not what I meant. damnit. Has STEAM been ported to Mac OS X? I don't use windows, ever.


----------



## Littledoll (Aug 5, 2008)

Better it come back working good, than with errors. :O


----------



## Range (Aug 5, 2008)

So I stopped reading at page 42 and it looks like FA isn't up. *goes back to playing Splinter Cell*


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Aug 5, 2008)

krisCrash said:


> Now I am left wondering "is there a system update note hidden somewhere in all those 52 pages .... :s "
> 
> Wishing the team good luck :3



You could do what I do:

set posts per page to max.

Right now there are only 8 pages when you are on max settings....

=^.^=

EDIT:

Doesn't anyone use max settings?

All I ever see everywhere on the forums is Bawwwing about page numbers....

There is a real quick solution to the problem.....

*Goes back to writing column feature for college paper while playing PSU:AOTI...*


----------



## Revamp (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow you furs talk a lot...damn 53 pages in just 2 days? seriously wtf?


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Aug 5, 2008)

^^^

See the post #792


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 5, 2008)

Revamp said:


> Wow you furs talk a lot...damn 53 pages in just 2 days? seriously wtf?



it's settled down though ^^


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Aug 5, 2008)

redstarr said:


> Maybe its the way you put yourself above everyone else through hasty assumptions and stereotypes. Sorry that oCe doesn't have a HOMFG WORK OF ART as an avatar. Some people like to enjoy themselves sometimes.
> 
> Also, oCe has a website, I've visited it. However, as with MANY artists who I know make a siginificant amount of income off artwork, the most business comes from sites such as DA, FA, FAP, etc. Its all a matter of traffic, whether you have a small freesite or a big expensive domain.


I don't put myself above others... other's put themselves below me.

I'm sure oCe is a beautiful person and I have no qualm with her or her art (well, I actually haven't seen her art, so this might not be true). But she was whining about FA being responsible for her loss, and I can't see this blame belonging anywhere but with herself, since FA is totally voluntary and not responsible to anyone but it's paid sponsors.

If anyone should be crying it should be the people that pay to advertise on FA.


----------



## Range (Aug 5, 2008)

"revamp" said:


> Wow you furs talk a lot...damn 53 pages in just 2 days? seriously wtf?


1. It hasn't even been 24 hours
2. I read the post above you
3. I love when people on here say "You furs". It makes them sound so ignorant IMO considering this is a forum for a FURRY site


----------



## familliar (Aug 5, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> Be above THE GAME. Don't play THE GAME.


 
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Range (Aug 5, 2008)

Ebon Lupus said:


> I don't put myself above others... other's put themselves below me.


 Ignorant as all fucking hell...



> If anyone should be crying it should be the people that pay to advertise on FA.



and those paying advertisers probably have other sites they advertise on too as another way to get money.


----------



## Eevee (Aug 5, 2008)

Ebon Lupus said:


> I don't put myself above others... other's put themselves below me.


I didn't think it was possible to be this obnoxious in just one sentence

bravo


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Aug 5, 2008)

Range said:


> Ignorant as all fucking hell...


You prove my point, sir.


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Aug 5, 2008)

Eevee said:


> I didn't think it was possible to fit this much obnoxiousness in one sentence
> 
> bravo


No, No, Eevee, you are certainly grander than I am. Would you like a flower?


----------



## Bluefire (Aug 5, 2008)

Well, let's see...it's 3:08pm server time...I wonder if it will really be back today...


----------



## Cloudy-Kitty (Aug 5, 2008)

This whole thread became funnier and funnier 

It'd be good to have the site back but hope will die last  Go Go FA staff!!!


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

Ebon Lupus said:


> I don't put myself above others... other's put themselves below me.



Oh you guys and your gay innuendos.  THEY CRACK ME UP~

It's "others", not "other's".  Damn phonics lessons, they got hooked on me

ON THE PLUS SIDE, it's about 85f outside and the beach was awesome.  Tanline's lookin gooood


----------



## Range (Aug 5, 2008)

Ebon Lupus said:


> You prove my point, sir.


and you are a perfect example of a person with a Superiority complex (Link provided in case you're too "superior" to know what it is)


----------



## Project_X (Aug 5, 2008)

exeon_zechs said:


> Not what I meant. damnit. Has STEAM been ported to Mac OS X? I don't use windows, ever.



Maybe I check the cabnet for some chill pills....

And yes, it's on Mac....
http://www.hlfallout.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=56532


----------



## Ri'en Karrot (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: "Furaffinity will not be up"*

Luckily I've found another site and have been posting art to it, but I do miss FA. I will use it again if/when it's back up, but in the meantime I'm very disappointed in how things are turning out. If I knew coding I would have volunteered to help out ages ago, because it sounds like the code needs to be completely rewritten in a more efficient and clear manner. Hopefully there will be no more delays ever again, unless it's for an hour each night or something more reasonable than days+.


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> Oh you guys and your gay innuendos.  THEY CRACK ME UP~
> 
> It's "others", not "other's".  Damn phonics lessons, the got hooked on me


Typo... sorry... at least I got it right the first time.
Is there something wrong with being happy?


----------



## Warchamp7 (Aug 5, 2008)

Eevee said:


> I didn't think it was possible to be this obnoxious in just one sentence
> 
> bravo



I don't think you could have said that better. You summed the guy up with that too, nice work Eevee


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Aug 5, 2008)

Range said:


> and you are a perfect example of a person with a Superiority complex (Link provided in case you're too "superior" to know what it is)


No, I'm a perfect example of a person that has some self-respect, pride in his achievements, and the audacity to stand my ground against psychological vandals, like yourself. I suppose I am pretty fucked up for posting to this forum, though... but no one is perfect.


----------



## Kattywampus (Aug 5, 2008)

GerrardShadoukopo said:


> Haha, wow. It's nice to see that those on both sides of the argument can be just as whiny, rude, etc. I'm no artist myself, but even I know that if your skills are great you could still be stuck drawing furry porn for commissions, and "working harder" isn't going to suddenly and magically get you a job at an animation company or something. I mean, for the other groups of whiners you attack Kattywampus, I can see why (not that you were any nicer addressing them either), but that has to be one of the most unnecessary attacks on one of the only groups not justifiably worth attacking.



I am an artist.  I refuse to draw furry porn for quick money.  I do professional work.  The animation industry in America is DEAD, so stop glorifying it as some dream job.  Sorry you were offended by my Great Truth, but everyone bitching about the site staying down as the result of someone working themselves into severe exhaustion needed to be attacked.  So, not totally unneccesary.  Anyone with real business sense knows not to rely on a single source.  There's plenty of free webspace to go around.  http://www.furtopia.org , for instance.  And you don't even need web knowhow.  (There, since I forgot to address people complaining about no webspace, too)

No need to be nice when other people ain't bein' nice, either.

Have a nice day, and stop hitting F5.


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

Ebon Lupus said:


> Typo... sorry... at least I got it right the first time.
> Is there something wrong with being happy?



lol I'm all for happiness, but you and the various other Furries volleying all of this pseudointellectual insults punctuated with /b/ catchphrases about pretty much nothing is breaking up the beautiful beautiful flow of comments about how much everybody misses FA

Have a flower 

And by flower, I mean some pussy


----------



## Range (Aug 5, 2008)

Ebon Lupus said:


> No, I'm a perfect example of a person that has some self-respect, pride in his achievements, and the audacity to stand my ground against psychological vandals, like yourself. I suppose I am pretty fucked up for posting to this forum, though... but no one is perfect.


Hmmm... still not seeing it. Only the superiority complex :???:


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Aug 5, 2008)

Kattywampus said:


> I am an artist.  I refuse to draw furry porn for quick money.  I do professional work.  The animation industry in America is DEAD, so stop glorifying it as some dream job.  Sorry you were offended by my Great Truth, but everyone bitching about the site staying down as the result of someone working themselves into severe exhaustion needed to be attacked.  So, not totally unneccesary.  Anyone with real business sense knows not to rely on a single source.  There's plenty of free webspace to go around.  http://www.furtopia.org , for instance.  And you don't even need web knowhow.  (There, since I forgot to address people complaining about no webspace, too)
> 
> No need to be nice when other people ain't bein' nice, either.
> 
> Have a nice day, and stop hitting F5.


"All truth passes through 3 stages.
First, it is ridiculed.
Second, it is violently opposed.
Third, it is accepted as being self-evident."
-- Arthur Schopenhauer
(1788-1860) German philosopher


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

XD Sorry for droppoing off the map.. I fell asleep.


----------



## trekwolf (Aug 5, 2008)

Does anyone know what is happening with the site coming back?  Now don't punce me I have been working all day and not near a computer for 9hrs


----------



## Kahn (Aug 5, 2008)

Still waiting for FA to come back to life I see. Never fear folks, it'll be back in due time, just relax.


----------



## Range (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> XD Sorry for droppoing off the map.. I fell asleep.



SLEEP IN UNACCEPTABLE!

is what the furries bawwing over Yak sleeping after 48 hours of working would say. Welcome back to the drama that is the FA forums =3

@Trekwolf: Don't think we've gotten any new word. As of right now it's still supposed to be up today.


----------



## Kathera lockharte (Aug 5, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> I just got back from the colo moments ago. While we are still slated to get the site online ASAP once yak recovers. We are not talking days, weeks or months in addition here, people. Everything's just about ready to go. Yak just wants to be online and fully rested before he fires it up so that if anything does go wrong he can be there to hammer it out.
> 
> In addition, we found out Bahamut server officially shit itself over the course of the weekend. Which is good, because we were able to pull all of the data off of the server and migrate it over. Bahamut server is currently sitting on my kitchen table. We're gonna going to try to rig it up and pull everything off if it we can just as an additional backup.
> 
> The timing of getting Trogdor online was just in the nick of time. =)


wow its a good thing everything is in order now, because had the Bahamut server shit itself any sooner then there would have been more technical difficulties for you guys to sort through and we all would have to make new accounts since that data would have been lost for good.


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> lol I'm all for happiness, but you and the various other Furries volleying all of this pseudointellectual insults punctuated with /b/ catchphrases about pretty much nothing is breaking up the beautiful beautiful flow of comments about how much everybody misses FA
> 
> Have a flower
> 
> And by flower, I mean some pussy


Well, I know I'm not a furry, the comments I've gotten here have assured me of this. I don't care for labels. The only label I put upon myself is me, and it takes more than words on a forum or some bogus label to know who that is. No one I have ever met in real life are anything I expected them to be from online experiences.

I'm one that lets the weeds grow where they will, and I have NEVER gone with the flow.

Thank you. So long as it's Wolfy... *eats it*


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Range said:


> SLEEP IN UNACCEPTABLE!
> 
> is what the furries bawwing over Yak sleeping after 48 hours of working would say. Welcome back to the drama that is the FA forums =3


 Hah, I know, eh? Impatient.. He'll have it up when he has it up.


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 5, 2008)

yea...I got a kinky pic to post, however..I got someone to show and no where to post it..>< ahh..


----------



## Balto.Woof (Aug 5, 2008)

Eevee said:


> I didn't think it was possible to be this obnoxious in just one sentence
> 
> bravo



Ebon loves him self more than anyone could lover another.  This is nothing new.


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Aug 5, 2008)

Balto.Woof said:


> Ebon loves him self more than anyone could lover another.  This is nothing new.


No, I love my woofs more. I just loath humanity.


----------



## kaarsten (Aug 5, 2008)

In response to what seems to be the current topic:

loldrama


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

Ebon Lupus said:


> Well, I know I'm not a furry, the comments I've gotten here have assured me of this. I don't care for labels. The only label I put upon myself is me, and it takes more than words on a forum or some bogus label to know who that is. No one I have ever met in real life are anything I expected them to be from online experiences.
> 
> I'm one that lets the weeds grow where they will, and I have NEVER gone with the flow.
> 
> Thank you. So long as it's Wolfy... *eats it*



lol That's the spirit.  Pussy is good, soothes the mind, eases the soul, and there's tons of it to eat; I'M SERIOUS, QUOTE ME ON THAT

And not going wih the flow is still going with the flow.  You just dubbed yourself the antagonist, the rebel, the outcast, so on.  James Dean perfected that, like, 30 years ago, I love James Dean lol

As a community, Furry or whatever you consider yourself, it's better to work on easing drama over escalating conflict.  For somebody that has so many underneath him/her, you seem to be on a rather base base level.  It's cool, everybody slings shit with the monkeys, every so often


----------



## Cloudy-Kitty (Aug 5, 2008)

Ebon Lupus said:


> I'm one that lets the weeds grow where they will, and I have NEVER gone with the flow.



Then why you still comment on others attack?


----------



## SDWolf (Aug 5, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, why hasn't this thread been locked yet?

Just when you think it can't sink any lower, this discussion is finding new and interesting ways to degenerate.


----------



## MadShroomer420 (Aug 5, 2008)

So whats going on ITT?


----------



## Anthroraptor (Aug 5, 2008)

SDWolf said:


> Just out of curiosity, why hasn't this thread been locked yet?
> 
> Just when you think it can't sink any lower, this discussion is finding new and interesting ways to degenerate.



its probably because, when people are bored, reading the forums can REALLY pass the time ^.=.^


----------



## kaarsten (Aug 5, 2008)

MadShroomer420 said:


> So whats going on ITT?



It devolved from furries expressing how much they miss FA and the occasional bitching to drama.

But, then again, every internet discussion, if let alone for long enough, goes awry.


----------



## kitoichi (Aug 5, 2008)

Anthroraptor said:


> its probably because, when people are bored, reading the forums can REALLY pass the time ^.=.^



Agreed.


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

Anthroraptor said:


> its probably because, when people are bored, reading the forums can REALLY pass the time ^.=.^



lol It's true.  Don't think I ever used the forums this much.  STIMULATING CONVERSATIONS W/ CAPSLOCK ABOUND


----------



## Warchamp7 (Aug 5, 2008)

SDWolf said:


> Just out of curiosity, why hasn't this thread been locked yet?



Cause it's funny


----------



## kaarsten (Aug 5, 2008)

It seems to have piped down some, though.


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 5, 2008)

Anthroraptor said:


> its probably because, when people are bored, reading the forums can REALLY pass the time ^.=.^



lol, it really does XD post count is rising


----------



## Delphinidae (Aug 5, 2008)

Anthroraptor said:


> its probably because, when people are bored, reading the forums can REALLY pass the time ^.=.^


Have you ever tried a videogame?
Just out of curiosity.


----------



## SabbathSilverclaw (Aug 5, 2008)

More waiting and listening to people whine.  Oh well.  Plenty to entertain until things are ready.

Speaking of, how are things coming on the coding front?  I'm rather curious.  Impatient because there's trades I've got listed on my blog here and I can't remember who they are all for.    Otherwise, I'm fine with this wait.


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

Delphinidae said:


> Have you ever tried a videogame?
> Just out of curiosity.



You mean... This isn't one?

I want my money back


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Aug 5, 2008)

Cloudy-Kitty said:


> Then why you still comment on others attack?


Because I stand up for myself. I realize that we're not supposed to do that in this day and age... and that I should just go watch TV or play a video-game or listen to death metal, but, I'm not normal. I do occasionally write really bad poems and draw images of Wolf-penis, but I'm not in that mood right now. I feel more like skull-humping monkeys at the moment.


----------



## Anthroraptor (Aug 5, 2008)

Delphinidae said:


> Have you ever tried a videogame?
> Just out of curiosity.




lol, its why i said WHEN YOUR BORED, it passes time...

do you read?
Just wondering.


----------



## kaarsten (Aug 5, 2008)

Delphinidae said:


> Have you ever tried a videogame?
> Just out of curiosity.



But you can't whine/bitch at a video game. That won't satisfy a furry's true lust for drama.


----------



## kaarsten (Aug 5, 2008)

Ebon Lupus said:


> Because I stand up for myself. I realize that we're not supposed to do that in this day and age... and that I should just go watch TV or play a video-game or listen to death metal, but, I'm not normal. I do occasionally write really bad poems and draw images of Wolf-penis, but I'm not in that mood right now. I feel more like skull-humping monkeys at the moment.



I personally feel like drawing a monkey screwing a coconut.


----------



## joshstory (Aug 5, 2008)

Dessy said:


> Ach, Sie sprechen Deutsch! ^o^
> Woher sind Sie? o.o
> Ich wohne in Virginia...
> ...Ich komme aus Virginia... ^^;;;
> Du bist meine neue freunde. XP




J'habite en Pennsylvanie


----------



## WanderingRambler (Aug 5, 2008)

lol dramafest.
when the servers up, it'll be up, 'nuff said
now lets all get some brewskies and pray that the flood of people entering the site on its re-opening doesn't crash anything...


----------



## kaarsten (Aug 5, 2008)

joshstory said:


> J'habite en Pennsylvanie



Das is nicht Deutsch. D:


----------



## kaarsten (Aug 5, 2008)

WanderingRambler said:


> lol dramafest.
> when the servers up, it'll be up, 'nuff said
> now lets all get some brewskies and pray that the flood of people entering the site on its re-opening doesn't crash anything...



I believe that this is exactly why the extra downtime is here: To make sure the NEW server won't shit itself when loads of FA-starved furries flood in.


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

kaarsten said:


> Das is nicht Deutsch. D:



lol He was close.  Countries are right next to each other, just like Canada and Mexico


----------



## Eevee (Aug 5, 2008)

Ebon Lupus said:


> No, I love my woofs more. I just loath humanity.


delicious speciesism

also that would be *loathe*; "loath" is an adjective


----------



## kitoichi (Aug 5, 2008)

Eevee said:


> delicious speciesism
> 
> also that would be *loathe*; "loath" is an adjective



Green. Bright blue is for admins, what is green ?


----------



## exeon_zechs (Aug 5, 2008)

Yay, ill feelings. Dx


----------



## darkwraith (Aug 5, 2008)

Have there been any new updates in this sea of complaints and whining?


----------



## DragonTrew (Aug 5, 2008)

darkwraith said:


> Have there been any new updates in this sea of complaints and whining?




No... Just drama...


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> As a community, Furry or whatever you consider yourself, it's better to work on easing drama over escalating conflict.  For somebody that has so many underneath him/her, you seem to be on a rather base base level.  It's cool, everybody slings shit with the monkeys, every so often


I'm a Wolf. I don't give a fuck about drama, or whatever you wish to call it. I don't give a fuck about conflict either. I don't try to initiate it, but people like to read their own prejudice into things. It pisses people off that I will stand my ground against aggression. I've lived close to the land. I've been beat up, stabbed, shot at... I've stood face to face with bears and a cougar once... with nothing to defend myself but an elite service Bowie knife. I've had a quadruple heart bypass, a third of my colon removed, and my kidneys are dead... do you think mere words from punks threaten me? Bah. You don't know me. No one here does. Here's to your fucking 'drama. *lifts a hind and marks it*


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

darkwraith said:


> Have there been any new updates in this sea of complaints and whining?



They were drowned in the sea of complaints and whining


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Aug 5, 2008)

Ebon Lupus said:


> No, I love my woofs more. I just loath humanity.




I could just say something offensive here buuuuuut.....OH COME ON!


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 5, 2008)

Green is designated for Coder Ninjas

Blue = Admin
Green = Coder Ninja
Purple = FA: United Con Staff
Dark Blue/Green = Moderators
Green-ish = Music Submissions Administrator
Light/Dark Blue = Super Moderator
Emerald green = VIP Guests
Pink = #FurAffinity (IRC) Admin
Orange = On Probation
Red = Banned

Those are how i understand it


----------



## darkwraith (Aug 5, 2008)

Is anyone up for an rp? I could use some fresh entertainment.


----------



## SabbathSilverclaw (Aug 5, 2008)

darkwraith said:


> Is anyone up for an rp? I could use some fresh entertainment.



An offer for RP?  What is this thing?  

What you got in mind for a scene?


----------



## exeon_zechs (Aug 5, 2008)

I haven't RP'd in over a year.


----------



## Kattywampus (Aug 5, 2008)

Ebon Lupus said:


> I'm a Wolf. I don't give a fuck about drama, or whatever you wish to call it. I don't give a fuck about conflict either. I don't try to initiate it, but people like to read their own prejudice into things. It pisses people off that I will stand my ground against aggression. I've lived close to the land. I've been beat up, stabbed, shot at... I've stood face to face with bears and a cougar once... with nothing to defend myself but an elite service Bowie knife. I've had a quadruple heart bypass, a third of my colon removed, and my kidneys are dead... do you think mere words from punks threaten me? Bah. You don't know me. No one here does. Here's to your fucking 'drama. *lifts a hind and marks it*



Bitter old Wolf?  Hi, I'm Bitter and getting-old Wampus!  *tosses you a beer*
Nice to meet ya. >:3   Cheers.  *enjoys a cold one*


----------



## Kimmerset (Aug 5, 2008)

It'll be fun when this thread gets locked for having over 1000 posts.


----------



## darkwraith (Aug 5, 2008)

You would have to note me to find out.  I do adventure rp too but I writing my novel so I'm more in a yiff mood.


----------



## Daddy Ducky BE (Aug 5, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> Have you heard of meth, Yak? It'll keep you up all day.



Woah, easy there dude! What you mean is amphetamine pills, aka speed. Crystal meth is closer to crack, it's pure damaging poison, with no performance increase whatsoever, especially not for concentration or staying up longer.

Anyway, don't you guys lash out against the people getting a bit uneasy about the fact they've send FA more than ten grants and see every given deadline missed again and again with few updates since the very first that was set to July 21st. It's different as soon as high amounts of money are involved, different from when FA was constantly underfunded. There's two kinds of trusts, one for free and the other expressed in money, and these two kinds hardly resemble each other.

I'm not saying people got screwed over their money. I'm just saying people seem to lack regular updates, and that it might be better not to operate with precise deadlines anymore.

I can freely say this without having donated. In fact I'm so tight on money I didn't have internet for some time lately. I tried to compensate for that by debating on how to get significant steady funding in for FA in the future. And you know what, by now I don't care much whether FA will be back tomorrow or next month. Kudos for Yak, you're our man, you're our hero, and you deserve the biggest birthday cake ever. I'm just saying don't bash those people getting uneasy after having sent more than ten grants lately without getting much updates when deadline after deadline was missed. It's the people bitching about the paying crowd that were most immature and trollish, not vice versa.

Imagine what would happen if all the people would claim their money back! FA would be in the reds by about 16 grants. Think about it when you bash those people.



The Muffin Man said:


> GODDAMMIT SHUT UP ABOUT THE "LOL PR0N" SHIT.



Oh, just you wait until they'll even go, "DENIAL!" as the most superior reason not to listen to one's critics and that they have been told a million times over that it's not about porn.



Jarz said:


> I dont know if this is the right forum to post this... but... what will people do when FA will be up? (this has been bugging me lately)



"Then, the world will END..." :shock:



			
				[URL="http://forums.furaffinity.net/member.php?u=2781 said:
			
		

> Ash-Fox[/url]"]Well, something did happen. It's life. If you want to change it, invest in greater resources for Furaffinity so that can setup a system that is completely fault tolerant or, if you're up to it, make a better site.



That's what people _did_! And then what happened?



> Our target is July 21st, unless something happens.
> Oops.
> Okay, our target is July 24th, unless something happens.
> Oops.
> ...


And there's still another thing. Furries are such a special, obscure audience it's hard to find any other site where you can reach them as effectively as through FA, both to showcase and sell your art.

Oh, and BTW, might this be a bit more like what the Server Song ought to sound like? (man, this took some time to find the right squeezing factor to synch them up!)

(gee, this thread was at page 3 when I first hit "add reply"! 0.o and then I started sprucing up the song with the "reply" window open all the time...and now it's at page 58!)


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

SabbathSilverclaw said:


> An offer for RP?  What is this thing?
> 
> What you got in mind for a scene?



It doesn't matter, as long as your purrito ends up in their murrhole


----------



## joshstory (Aug 5, 2008)

kaarsten said:


> Das is nicht Deutsch. D:



Naturellement il n'est pas allemand. Vont les FranÃ§ais !


----------



## sweetrunez (Aug 5, 2008)

*Bawwws, smashes F5 until he goes through several keyboards, then eventually backs up his hard rive then blows up his computer*

WHERE IS MAH YIFF?!

lol, nah, jk. I was really sad when I read FA wasn't going to be up yesterday, but I guess it's just a site. With all of my favorite yiff pictures. And yiff stories. And... And... xD

I hope Yak is well rested to work another 48-hour shift


----------



## dave hyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> It'll be fun when this thread gets locked for having over 1000 posts.



A continuation will be opened if that happens.


----------



## kaarsten (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> It doesn't matter, as long as your purrito ends up in their murrhole



Murrhole? That one's new.


----------



## DragonTrew (Aug 5, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> It'll be fun when this thread gets locked for having over 1000 posts.



Locked? Never!! It's made of pure entertainment!! XD


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Aug 5, 2008)

Eevee said:


> delicious speciesism
> 
> also that would be *loathe*; "loath" is an adjective


You're good... and yes, I find the human race to be nature's greatest failure. Unless you consider destroying the earth successful.


----------



## SabbathSilverclaw (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> It doesn't matter, as long as your purrito ends up in their murrhole



That varies the selection of available characters.  I'm up for any scene that's fun, not just loaded with yiff.  PM, note, or even reply here, I'm interested.  Even offer a MU* to sandbox it in if interested.


----------



## joshstory (Aug 5, 2008)

sweetrunez said:


> I hope Yak is well rested to work another 48-hour shift



Go tell Yak you want him to work another 48hrs straight.
We'll hold a lavish funeral after. 
LOL


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

kaarsten said:


> Murrhole? That one's new.



Â©Â©Â©!


----------



## darkwraith (Aug 5, 2008)

Well hit me up on ebuddy maker4meat@yahoo.com then I think I can end up in your murrhole.lol


----------



## Range (Aug 5, 2008)

Ebon Lupus said:


> It pisses people off that I will stand my ground against aggression.



No, it pisses people off that you're so ignorant and thinking that you're above everyone, and just because you've done all that stuff doesn't give you a reason to be such a dick. By that logic, war vets that have had there limbs blown off, had multiple surgeries, saved lives in the process of losing their limbs and stuff like that have the right to be ass holes and look down on everyone, just because that stuff happened to them.

BTW: You're not a wolf, you're a human.


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 5, 2008)

I bet he's (Yak) online using a invisible status to avoid being pummeled with thousands of yiffy anger notes.

jokes

No seriously now, I know the US is about 5 hrs behind the UK which makes it abut 3/4 in the afternoon, so theoretically if FA does come back up then i will be able to view it in the morning (Wednesday)


----------



## kaarsten (Aug 5, 2008)

Ebon Lupus said:


> You're good... and yes, I find the human race to be nature's greatest failure. Unless you consider destroying the earth successful.



I wouldn't say failure, more along the lines of success with *unforeseen consequences*. We were made to be smart, and in that way we succeeded. But without the right morals and ethics, we misused our intelligence and knifed the Earth in every way we could.


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Gaahhh, I keep falling asleep.. I should have slept last night >< it would have saved me a LOT of trouble.


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

kaarsten said:


> Murrhole? That one's new.





Ebon Lupus said:


> You're good... and yes, I find the human race to be nature's greatest failure. Unless you consider destroying the earth successful.



lol Dude, you're human.  So that means, oh shit, you fail automatically?

WE ALL FAIL WORLD BLOWS UP STARTING NOW


----------



## Kimmerset (Aug 5, 2008)

dave hyena said:


> A continuation will be opened if that happens.



I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## Mel-the-Hybrid (Aug 5, 2008)

*munches on Vanilla Oreos*


----------



## kaarsten (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> Â©Â©Â©!



Now you can by your very own *MurrHole**â„¢*!


----------



## exeon_zechs (Aug 5, 2008)

DX still ill feeling, and RV's don't keep cool all that well. especially when using a shitty Window unit that is poorly placed. I'm sooo hot.


----------



## kaarsten (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> lol Dude, you're human.  So that means, oh shit, you fail automatically?
> 
> WE ALL FAIL WORLD BLOWS UP STARTING NOW



I do believe he stated that he's a wolf earlier.


----------



## Anthroraptor (Aug 5, 2008)

Mel-the-Hybrid said:


> *munches on Vanilla Oreos*




OMG want!


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Annnnddd.... Page 60


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Aug 5, 2008)

Ill be at page 61


----------



## supersonic250 (Aug 5, 2008)

I think it's about time for an update form the mods or admin...  I for one want to know exactly what the heck is going on, whether Yak is all rested up and working on it, or whether it's gonna be another day...  I'm trying to be optimistic and I'm gonna bet that it's up by or around midnight tonight. ^_^


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

SabbathSilverclaw said:


> That varies the selection of available characters.  I'm up for any scene that's fun, not just loaded with yiff.  PM, note, or even reply here, I'm interested.  Even offer a MU* to sandbox it in if interested.



Nawww.  This forum.  You.  Me.  My purrito.  Your murrhole.

WE MUST MEET THE QUOTA FOR UNABASHED PUBLIC iSEX THAT WOULD NORMALLY BE

/capslock

that would normally be in somebody's submission comments


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 5, 2008)

*Yawns*.. Ahh Good morning all, Hmmm close to 1000 people online... what are you all waiting for?


----------



## exeon_zechs (Aug 5, 2008)

furcity said:


> I bet he's (Yak) online using a invisible status to avoid being pummeled with thousands of yiffy anger notes.
> 
> jokes
> 
> No seriously now, I know the US is about 5 hrs behind the UK which makes it abut 3/4 in the afternoon, so theoretically if FA does come back up then i will be able to view it in the morning (Wednesday)


East coast is 5 hours off. US is up to 8 hours off from the UK, I'm thinking.


----------



## lapinbeau (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> I FOUND SOMETHING TO DO!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gV_X17iP0AQ&feature=related




PAH!

I can do you one better.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtXrKo8Btfc


----------



## darkwraith (Aug 5, 2008)

Gah! These threads move to quick.


----------



## kaarsten (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> Nawww.  This forum.  You.  Me.  My purrito.  Your murrhole.
> 
> WE MUST MEET THE QUOTA FOR UNABASHED PUBLIC iSEX THAT WOULD NORMALLY BE
> 
> ...



Would it be safe to say namely yours? =D


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

kaarsten said:


> I do believe he stated that he's a wolf earlier.



Oh, my bad.  I stand corrected


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Aug 5, 2008)

Range said:


> No, it pisses people off that you're so ignorant and thinking that you're above everyone, and just because you've done all that stuff doesn't give you a reason to be such a dick. By that logic, war vets that have had there limbs blown off, had multiple surgeries, saved lives in the process of losing their limbs and stuff like that have the right to be ass holes and look down on everyone, just because that stuff happened to them.


And you have proven yourself to be nothing but a hypocrite. I have never woofed anything against war vets... unless they were Nazis. 



			
				Range said:
			
		

> BTW: You're not a wolf, you're a human.


*rolls eyes* Brilliant!


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 5, 2008)

meet ya'll at page 69!


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

kaarsten said:


> Would it be safe to say namely yours? =D



Don't be gay.


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

Kaeko said:


> meet ya'll at page 69!



I like your attitude.  I'll see you there


----------



## MadShroomer420 (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm up to 8/500 on FOlding @ home  Wait wrong thread >.>


----------



## kaarsten (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> Don't be gay.



Butbutbut... I am gay! I can't not be me! D:


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Kaeko said:


> meet ya'll at page 69!


 INDUBITABLY!


----------



## SabbathSilverclaw (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> Nawww.  This forum.  You.  Me.  My purrito.  Your murrhole.
> 
> WE MUST MEET THE QUOTA FOR UNABASHED PUBLIC iSEX THAT WOULD NORMALLY BE
> 
> ...



Point to the RP forum and i'm there.  }  Got just the bunny in mind, too.


----------



## Corsi (Aug 5, 2008)

Half a summer without FurAffinity. .... What have all the underage fanboys been fapping too? *Pretends to be worried*

We didn't Crash the Servers .... THE SONG>>>

http://www.mediafire.com/?cpqec3piimu


----------



## SDWolf (Aug 5, 2008)

dave hyena said:


> A continuation will be opened if that happens.


 
That would be unfortunate.  :|


----------



## MadShroomer420 (Aug 5, 2008)

BORED! BORED! :thrashes around wildly: BORED!!! :makes caveman grunts:


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Aug 5, 2008)

YOU HYOOOMANS PISS MEE OFF! 

FYIAW!


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> Don't be gay.


Can I be just a little gay... please?


----------



## Mel-the-Hybrid (Aug 5, 2008)

Anthroraptor said:


> OMG want!




*offers vanilla oreos* :3


----------



## redstarr (Aug 5, 2008)

So much haet because someone wanted to sleep after being up for two days. :<

Anyways. I've decided that Ebon there isn't worth my trouble. Old dog, new tricks, etc. The ignore function is handy.


----------



## Range (Aug 5, 2008)

Ebon Lupus said:


> And you have proven yourself to be nothing but a hypocrite.


 Ah, but that's where you're wrong, I haven't once stated that I am better than anyone in here unlike you, who has stated that EVERYONE is below you. There may be a few people I am above, but I don't go around acting all high and mighty.


----------



## kaarsten (Aug 5, 2008)

Y'know, I would be drawing, but my Bamboo is failing on me at the moment. AND I WOULDN'T HAVE ANYWHERE TO POST IT.


----------



## Monak (Aug 5, 2008)

270 hard up FAers sitting and waiting for news..................


----------



## Shirazzi (Aug 5, 2008)

*yawns*


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

kaarsten said:


> Y'know, I would be drawing, but my Bamboo is failing on me at the moment. AND I WOULDN'T HAVE ANYWHERE TO POST IT.



Post on dA and pixellate EVERYTHING

Make a giant pixel


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Aug 5, 2008)

Range said:


> Ah, but that's where you're wrong, I haven't once stated that I am better than anyone in here unlike you, who has stated that EVERYONE is below you. There may be a few people I am above, but I don't go around acting all high and mighty.


"Action's speak louder than words."


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 5, 2008)

-passes out flyers- XD party at page 69!! <3

(it'd be awesome it FA came up on the page XD)


----------



## Range (Aug 5, 2008)

redstarr said:


> Anyways. I've decided that Ebon there isn't worth my trouble. Old dog, new tricks, etc. The ignore function is handy.



Awww, but it's giving me something to do D=


----------



## Shirazzi (Aug 5, 2008)

Unemployment sux.


----------



## kaarsten (Aug 5, 2008)

Range said:


> Ah, but that's where you're wrong, I haven't once stated that I am better than anyone in here unlike you, who has stated that EVERYONE is below you. There may be a few people I am above, but I don't go around acting all high and mighty.



Well, you kinda said he puts *everyone* below him. His response was *Everyone *puts themselves below me. That can be interpreted as saying that he doesn't put others below him, others put themselves below him.

I'd say it's a bad choice of words.


----------



## Anthroraptor (Aug 5, 2008)

Mel-the-Hybrid said:


> *offers vanilla oreos* :3




mmmm......oreeeoooooss.....got milk?


----------



## kaarsten (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> Post on dA and pixellate EVERYTHING
> 
> Make a giant pixel



The Artdecade Technique? -shot-


----------



## Monak (Aug 5, 2008)

it won't make it to 69 , the mods are waiting around to drop the hammer when it hits 1000 posts


----------



## Shirazzi (Aug 5, 2008)

*sighs*


----------



## Mel-the-Hybrid (Aug 5, 2008)

Why the fuck are you even fighting!? D:!


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Aug 5, 2008)

Range said:


> Awww, but it's giving me something to do D=


Maybe if you weren't so fat you could find your pee pee and release some of your pent up anxiety.


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 5, 2008)

Monak said:


> it won't make it to 69 , the mods are waiting around to drop the hammer when it hits 1000 posts



:< my virtual-reality has been crushed


----------



## exeon_zechs (Aug 5, 2008)

I had something to say.. but I forgot what it was. and I need to get more boxes to run F@H on again. Still got a halfway decent ranking. 
*Team Ranking (incl. aggregate)* 				 5873 of 134978


----------



## Corsi (Aug 5, 2008)

This is the thread that never ends... It just goes on and on my friends ... Some people started posting here not knowing what it was ... And now they'll keep on posting here forever just because This is the thread that never ends... It just goes on and on my friends ... Some people started posting here not knowing what it was ... And now they'll keep on posting here forever just because.....

We didn't crash the servers THE SONG>>

http://www.mediafire.com/?cpqec3piimu


----------



## Shirazzi (Aug 5, 2008)

then I....bleh....


----------



## Range (Aug 5, 2008)

Ebon Lupus said:


> "Action's speak louder than words."



and yours say you're a dick who doesn't know when to quit acting above everyone else and shut his mouth =D


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

xxxXxx (3:41:53 PM): heh you're still alive ^^

silverwulf1980 (3:42:16 PM): lol Sorta.  Engrossed in the mmorpg that is the FA Forums atm

xxxXxx (3:42:29 PM): I figured xD

silverwulf1980 (3:43:54 PM): I'm trying to lvl up past the Pack Member status and reach the next lvl.  The thread's already at lvl 62 and OMFG BOSSFIGHT


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

kaarsten said:


> The Artdecade Technique? -shot-



HEY HE LEARNED THAT FROM THE JAPANESE AND EVERYBODY LOVES JAPAN


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Aug 5, 2008)

Range said:


> and yours say you're a dick who doesn't know when to quit acting above everyone else and shut his mouth =D


I don't accept you as an expert on dicks. I doubt you've ever even licked one.


----------



## MadShroomer420 (Aug 5, 2008)

Shirazzi said:


> Unemployment sux.



indeed, too much free time >.>


----------



## Anthroraptor (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> I'm trying to lvl up past the Pack Member status and reach the next lvl.  The thread's already at lvl 62 and OMFG BOSSFIGHT



epicz?


----------



## exeon_zechs (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> xxxXxx (3:41:53 PM): heh you're still alive ^^
> 
> silverwulf1980 (3:42:16 PM): lol Sorta.  Engrossed in the mmorpg that is the FA Forums atm
> 
> ...


brilliant xD


----------



## kaarsten (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> HEY HE LEARNED THAT FROM THE JAPANESE AND EVERYBODY LOVES JAPAN



EXCEPT CHINA.



Ebon Lupus said:


> I don't accept you as an expert on dicks. I doubt you've ever even licked one.



That isn'ta very valid, or even scarcely valid argument, though. D:


----------



## petesand (Aug 5, 2008)

So much BAW and arguing...

A certain comparison between the internet and the special olympics comes to mind.


----------



## Range (Aug 5, 2008)

kaarsten said:


> Well, you kinda said he puts *everyone* below him. His response was *Everyone *puts themselves below me. That can be interpreted as saying that he doesn't put others below him, others put themselves below him.
> 
> I'd say it's a bad choice of words.


Different words, basically the same meaning.



Ebon Lupus said:


> Maybe if you weren't so fat you could find your pee pee and release some of your pent up anxiety.



Sorry, as much as I'm sure you enjoy watching canines do that, I don't do it



			
				Ebon Lupus said:
			
		

> I don't accept you as an expert on dicks. I doubt you've ever even licked one.


Yes, because everyone thinks about nothing but cock and pussy. I guess I'm just a bad dog then for not doing that.


----------



## MadShroomer420 (Aug 5, 2008)

kaarsten said:


> EXCEPT CHINA.
> 
> 
> 
> That isn'ta very valid, or even scarcely valid argument, though. D:



BOSS BATTLE!
FIGHT!


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 5, 2008)

@ Silver Fenrir, lol tis the online smash hit, Furry Days Later, starring Staff as themselves and Pissed off furries as themselves


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Aug 5, 2008)

Ebon Lupus said:


> I don't accept you as an expert on dicks. I doubt you've ever even licked one.



Ghhhey dude, verrry ghhhhey


----------



## darkwraith (Aug 5, 2008)

And I take it you silver, have licked one?


----------



## MadShroomer420 (Aug 5, 2008)

Ebon Lupus vs Range

Round 2, FIGHT!


----------



## Corsi (Aug 5, 2008)

This thread has leveled up faster than my WOW character.....


----------



## Cloudy-Kitty (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> xxxXxx (3:41:53 PM): heh you're still alive ^^
> 
> silverwulf1980 (3:42:16 PM): lol Sorta.  Engrossed in the mmorpg that is the FA Forums atm
> 
> ...



Pure win!  I'll join to the BOSSFIGHT!!!!


----------



## MadShroomer420 (Aug 5, 2008)

darkwraith said:


> And I take it you silver, have licked one?


ewww enough about Dick Lick'n...
Unless your a big tittied Ho, just say No!
Oh snap I got fat Rhymes, Must be Daylight Savings Time!


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 5, 2008)

eek 50-ish posts before sum1 drops the hammer on us


----------



## MadShroomer420 (Aug 5, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTW8oUV8Aq0  <--- Relevant...


----------



## kaarsten (Aug 5, 2008)

Imagine what it would be like if all of FA's discussion happened on IRC.

Chaotic.


----------



## Cloudy-Kitty (Aug 5, 2008)

Ebon Lupus said:


> I don't accept you as an expert on dicks. I doubt you've ever even licked one.



Then you must be an expert :3


----------



## exeon_zechs (Aug 5, 2008)

STOP, (nearly)HAMMER TIME?


----------



## Warchamp7 (Aug 5, 2008)

> STOP, (nearly)HAMMER TIME?


BANHAMMAH TIME


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

kaarsten said:


> EXCEPT CHINA.
> 
> 
> 
> That isn'ta very valid, or even scarcely valid argument, though. D:



And Korea, but who's keeping track



MadShroomer420 said:


> BOSS BATTLE!
> FIGHT!



rezplz



furcity said:


> @ Silver Fenrir, lol tis the online smash hit, Furry Days Later, starring Staff as themselves and Pissed off furries as themselves



TOO MANY CAMEOS


----------



## Range (Aug 5, 2008)

guessing by the time this is sent... it'll be 40 more posts til hammer

dang, 2 off


----------



## darkwraith (Aug 5, 2008)

What do you have against licking? Or enjoying the best of both worlds? I did not expect such intolerance here.  Then again I am flailing in a sea of whining and complaints.


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

darkwraith said:


> And I take it you silver, have licked one?



You gotta lick it before you stick it?  I dunno lol


----------



## kaarsten (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> And Korea, but who's keeping track
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'M OUT OF PHOENIX DOWN.


----------



## Mute (Aug 5, 2008)

I just thought I'd join the complainant orgy D:

Ok, not really. I'm just looking forward to FA being up again, since I have some stuff I can't wait to upload n_n


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Damn I'm bored... Can't wait for the party on page 69!


----------



## Anthroraptor (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> You gotta lick it before you stick it?  I dunno lol


wow.. XD


----------



## Warchamp7 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> Damn I'm bored... Can't wait for the party on page 69!



The thread won't make it, it'll hit 1000 before that

Pwnt?


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 5, 2008)

yeh tell me about it.......

I might go join Furry.Art.Pile in minute.


----------



## kaarsten (Aug 5, 2008)

FAP has too few artists...

It's no good for fapping furries.


----------



## MadShroomer420 (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> You gotta lick it before you stick it?  I dunno lol



True! but that's HER job... >.> 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fT45EhTIxqU <--- Foxtrot. Unicorn. Charlie. Kilo!


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Warchamp7 said:


> The thread won't make it, it'll hit 1000 before that
> 
> Pwnt?


 NO IT WON'T T_T YOU LIE! WHY DO YOU LIE!!!?!?


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> Damn I'm bored... Can't wait for the party on page 69!



:< I wish


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

kaarsten said:


> I'M OUT OF PHOENIX DOWN.



THEN GET SOME PHOENIX UP


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 5, 2008)

dont really care, just need somethin to do. 

Cba to got to DA


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

if it reaches 1000, I shall make a thread specifically made for the party that should have happened!


----------



## kaarsten (Aug 5, 2008)

MadShroomer420 said:


> True! but that's HER job... >.>
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fT45EhTIxqU <--- Foxtrot. Unicorn. Charlie. Kilo!



I'm sorry, but NO SEX FOR BEN


----------



## WanderingRambler (Aug 5, 2008)

fast posting session...and the drama train keeps on a rollin'
you miss everything on dialup XD
if FA isn't up tonight, I swear I'll be...I'll be...meh. Besides the fact I won't has internets for about a week anywho XD


----------



## kaarsten (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> THEN GET SOME PHOENIX UP



OH, SHIT, I DON'T HAVE THAT IN MY GAME.

DID I MISS THE PATCH?


----------



## Range (Aug 5, 2008)

kaarsten said:


> I'M OUT OF PHOENIX DOWN.



HURRY! GET REVIVE ITEMS FROM OTHER GAMES! I got the phoenix feathers for Mabinogi!


----------



## Anthroraptor (Aug 5, 2008)

i have a feeling if we even get to 69, its gonna be spammed to 70 very quick lol


----------



## Warchamp7 (Aug 5, 2008)

The 1000 postageddon is coming


----------



## Cloudy-Kitty (Aug 5, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5NaoCpu6gQ


----------



## MadShroomer420 (Aug 5, 2008)

Corsi said:


> Half a summer without FurAffinity. .... What have all the underage fanboys been fapping too? *Pretends to be worried*
> 
> We didn't Crash the Servers .... THE SONG>>>
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?cpqec3piimu



Here --> http://g.e-hentai.org/

Go nuts  YES they have furry.. use the search on site.


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Aug 5, 2008)

kaarsten said:


> That isn'ta very valid, or even scarcely valid argument, though. D:


I know, but I had to adopt a debating style he could understand.


----------



## kaarsten (Aug 5, 2008)

Range said:


> HURRY! GET REVIVE ITEMS FROM OTHER GAMES! I got the phoenix feathers for Mabinogi!


-gets resurrection phials from Fable-


----------



## Monak (Aug 5, 2008)

68 will be the end


----------



## Range (Aug 5, 2008)

let's have a 1000 post countdown! 15! edited


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Aug 5, 2008)

Yay!

Page 10! no moar pages will be created!


----------



## Warchamp7 (Aug 5, 2008)

Let the countdown begin


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

SOME NUMBER!


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 5, 2008)

-A- awww


----------



## Warchamp7 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> SOME NUMBER!



This is terrific countdown


----------



## MadShroomer420 (Aug 5, 2008)

Cloudy-Kitty said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5NaoCpu6gQ



Nice one , Nippon!

I can only respond with -- > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKj_tK36Gf0


----------



## Cloudy-Kitty (Aug 5, 2008)

I wanna party on Page 69!!! D:


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Aug 5, 2008)

PAAAARRRTTTTYY!


----------



## Monak (Aug 5, 2008)

Cloudy-Kitty said:


> I wanna party on Page 69!!! D:



wants to party with you


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 5, 2008)

doesnt look very likely now


----------



## kaarsten (Aug 5, 2008)

PART IN TWO PAGES AT PAGE 69.

BE THERE OR BE RHOMBUS.


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 5, 2008)

Cloudy-Kitty said:


> I wanna party on Page 69!!! D:



YUS! -practices dancing!-


----------



## Range (Aug 5, 2008)

Cloudy-Kitty said:


> I wanna party on Page 69!!! D:



Make it so the post count per page is lower then?


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

THIS THREAD MUST LIVE FOREVER


----------



## MadShroomer420 (Aug 5, 2008)

kaarsten said:


> I'm sorry, but NO SEX FOR BEN



Awesome song! thanks for the link 

Here's another goody 4 U ---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCYJTdSbYWw

I swear Bloodhound Gang is just so much more enjoyable drinking


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

You know, I think they purposely made it so they could ruin our fun on 69 XD But meh.


----------



## Cloudy-Kitty (Aug 5, 2008)

MadShroomer420 said:


> Nice one , Nippon!
> 
> I can only respond with -- > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKj_tK36Gf0



Baaaw it says it's not available in my country! D:


----------



## supersonic250 (Aug 5, 2008)

Might as well help close this thread faster. ^_^  Post 1000 coming up!


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 5, 2008)

I will party on though, even though  the mods are  gonna close this thread.

Thats it 

post 1004


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

FUCK


----------



## Daddy Ducky BE (Aug 5, 2008)

Corsi said:


> Half a summer without FurAffinity. .... What have all the underage fanboys been fapping too? *Pretends to be worried*
> 
> We didn't Crash the Servers .... THE SONG>>>
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?cpqec3piimu



Stop posting the old version after I've posted the new one a few pages ago! At least not without commenting on my new version:



Daddy Ducky BE said:


> Oh, and BTW, might this be a bit more like what the Server Song ought to sound like? (man, this took some time to find the right squeezing factor to synch them up!)



Woot! Page ownage!


----------



## Warchamp7 (Aug 5, 2008)

1000 posts OHSHI-


----------



## Monak (Aug 5, 2008)

OH MIGHTY THOR DROP YOUR HAMMER!


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 5, 2008)

post 1000 passed though!


----------



## Range (Aug 5, 2008)

Cloudy-Kitty said:


> Baaaw it says it's not available in my country! D:





supersonic250 said:


> Might as well help close this thread faster. ^_^  Post 1000 coming up!





furcity said:


> I will party on though, even though  the mods are  gonna close this thread.
> 
> Thats it
> 
> post 1004



OMG! IT'S OVER 1000!


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh wait, it's past 1,000.  False alarm


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Aug 5, 2008)

ah crud... 11 pages now....


----------



## MadShroomer420 (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> THIS THREAD MUST LIVE FOREVER


You can't stop it! NO one can! aaah! 
---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sywxzJDeKV4

Along comes Mary...


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

wow, passed 1010


----------



## Mute (Aug 5, 2008)

I want to party like an animal on page 69 too! D:


----------



## Cloudy-Kitty (Aug 5, 2008)

Heil This Thread!


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

Monak said:


> OH MIGHTY THOR DROP YOUR HAMMER!



It's not as big as you'd think.  Trust me on this


----------



## Warchamp7 (Aug 5, 2008)

Page 69 is coming. RUN FOR THE HILLS!!!!?


----------



## Darius (Aug 5, 2008)

page 69 get


----------



## darkwraith (Aug 5, 2008)

FA will be up once we reach 69 lol.


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Mute said:


> I want to party like an animal on page 69 too! D:


 It looks like we'll be able to! ^o^ Hammar has not bin dropz'd!


----------



## MadShroomer420 (Aug 5, 2008)

Monak said:


> OH MIGHTY THOR DROP YOUR HAMMER!



NO! *Shhhs*

Here, have some Fire Water Burn -- > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fV5hSgPgKwI


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 5, 2008)

quick keep going before the mods get us. gt to 69

partay on


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 5, 2008)

quick keep going before the mods get us. gt to 69

partay on


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 5, 2008)

I think my party will succeed!!


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Aug 5, 2008)

Page 69.....

Woah..... 6900 posts?

That's one huge thread...


----------



## kaarsten (Aug 5, 2008)

I'M ON PAGE 69! I ARE PARTY!


----------



## Cloudy-Kitty (Aug 5, 2008)

Party party!!!  *dances*


----------



## Rehgan (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh hai I heard there was a party on this page?


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

YES! I GOT THE FIRST POST ON THE PARTY PAGE! PARTY BEGINZZ!


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Aug 5, 2008)

Range said:


> Sorry, as much as I'm sure you enjoy watching canines do that, I don't do it
> 
> Yes, because everyone thinks about nothing but cock and pussy. I guess I'm just a bad dog then for not doing that.


And I suppose voicing this attitude and ridiculing ME for the things I enjoy isn't YOU putting yourself above others?


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

Kaeko said:


> I think my party will succeed!!



*arrives*  WHERE IS THE BLOOMING FLOWER


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 5, 2008)

*PARTAY!*

hahaha! -jumps on the table and dances- XD


----------



## Anthroraptor (Aug 5, 2008)

69 ending soon


----------



## Monak (Aug 5, 2008)

page 69s Cloudy-Kitty


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 5, 2008)

Partay time
wewt

*Rave Muzik*

Disco Lights evrybody


----------



## kaarsten (Aug 5, 2008)

ITS PARTY TIEM


----------



## Zaiden (Aug 5, 2008)

More like Pizza time.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Aug 5, 2008)

why is there a party here on page 11?

=>.>=


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

*DANCES LIKE HE'S NEVER PARTY DANCED BEFORE!*


----------



## MadShroomer420 (Aug 5, 2008)

Ebon Lupus said:


> And I suppose voicing this attitude and ridiculing ME for the things I enjoy isn't YOU putting yourself above others?



Hey Why's everybuddy always picking on me? ---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8hrIwPLR00


----------



## kaarsten (Aug 5, 2008)

NU.

Party over guys, the cops are showing up soon.


----------



## Monak (Aug 5, 2008)

OH MIGHTY DRAGONEER CRUSH US WITH YOUR HAMMER OF DOOM!


----------



## Rehgan (Aug 5, 2008)

Shortest party ever. WAY TO GO, 69.


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 5, 2008)

kaarsten said:


> NU.
> 
> Party over guys, the cops are showing up soon.



-RUNS!- XD ohmygosh!


----------



## MadShroomer420 (Aug 5, 2008)

kaarsten said:


> NU.
> 
> Party over guys, the cops are showing up soon.



OH GAWD! NOT THE PIGS!!!!

I was about to bust out my Uhn Tis Uhn Tis Uhn Tis --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNDCONuJq2k


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> *arrives*  WHERE IS THE BLOOMING FLOWER



And by blooming flower, I mean pussy

Right Ebon? We talked about the pussyflower?  Remember that Ebon? When we talked about the flower and it's relation to the pussy?  Back thirty pages ago?  The memories?  In band camp?


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Aug 5, 2008)

Cloudy-Kitty said:


> Then you must be an expert :3


Get'n there.


----------



## Warchamp7 (Aug 5, 2008)

Zaiden said:


> More like Pizza time.



Thread needs moar "PIZZA CAKE"


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Nyehhh.. 69 failed for the FA plot.


----------



## Cloudy-Kitty (Aug 5, 2008)

Aww what a short party D:

The cops will belive me that I'm innocent! :3


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 5, 2008)

lets get to 1100 posts before they lok uss


----------



## MadShroomer420 (Aug 5, 2008)

Rehgan said:


> Shortest party ever. WAY TO GO, 69.



Yeh I usually finish quickly during a 69 party 

Now if I was Screwing on the beach all night... --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9NZrzEn6HQ


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Aug 5, 2008)

Why party on page 11?

1 + 1 = 2

1 * 1 = 1

1 / 1 = 1

1 - 1 = 0

1 / (1 - 1)   = Oh Shi-


----------



## Warchamp7 (Aug 5, 2008)

I spy a Dragoneer


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Aug 5, 2008)

furcity said:


> lets get to 1100 posts before they lok uss



12 pages? this is maddness!


----------



## Cloudy-Kitty (Aug 5, 2008)

The cake is a spy!!! D:


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> Why party on page 11?
> 
> 1 + 1 = 2
> 
> ...


 What are you talking about. We were partying on page 69.


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

MADNESS?!  THIS IS SPARTAAAAAAA

No wait, this is the Internet.  Boooo~


----------



## Jake-Autumn (Aug 5, 2008)

Ebon Lupus said:


> I'm a Wolf.



If you're really a canine of some sort, I'd really have to say you're a pug. Snout all shortened from constantly having your snout rubbed down in all the messes you've muttered. D:

Human. Wolves can't use computers let alone manipulate a keyboard. Wolves don't draw, Woooolves don't use the internet. There is a fine line between Spiritualism and plain 100% delerium.


----------



## MadShroomer420 (Aug 5, 2008)

Cloudy-Kitty said:


> Aww what a short party D:
> 
> The cops will belive me that I'm innocent! :3



BWAHAHA! ROFL!
They never think I'M INNOCENT! (looks at long hair and beared, marijuana T-shirt and large blunt in mouth) huh maybe I know why...

Mama Say... ---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwEwc3B6e7g


----------



## darkwraith (Aug 5, 2008)

Yay! @ 630 FA should be back! Finally no more threads!


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> MADNESS?!  THIS IS SPARTAAAAAAA
> 
> No wait, this is the Internet.  Boooo~


*kicks my computer into the pit of death* HAHAHAA- wait.. NOOOOO!!!!


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 5, 2008)

Uh oh, the Neer is a-watching us, act all innocent, give him bug eyes and hopefully we gets sum noos in return


----------



## Mute (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh no.. I missed the party. *cries bitterly*


----------



## Dessy (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm here. Now the problem is getting rid of me... ^.Â¥.^


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> What are you talking about. We were partying on page 69.



Nope. This is still page 11.

Page 69 is post 6901.

Silly....

=>.>=


----------



## Monak (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> MADNESS?!  THIS IS SPARTAAAAAAA
> 
> No wait, this is the Internet.  Boooo~



*kicks you into the pit of death*


----------



## Cloudy-Kitty (Aug 5, 2008)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> 12 pages? this is maddness!



Use default settings and you'll see


----------



## Anthroraptor (Aug 5, 2008)

Jake-Autumn said:


> If you're really a canine of some sort, I'd really have to say you're a pug. Snout all shortened from constantly having your snout rubbed down in all the messes you've muttered. D:
> 
> Human. Wolves can't use computers let alone manipulate a keyboard. Wolves don't draw, Woooolves don't use the internet. There is a fine line between Spiritualism and plain 100% delerium.




uh oh, more Ebon madness!


----------



## supersonic250 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Sighs...*  Maybe if I slam my head against my desk hard enough, I'll KO myself until FA is back up...  *THUD*


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 5, 2008)

lol, yea Neer missed it too, should be closed soon I bet XD


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Aug 5, 2008)

Jake-Autumn said:


> If you're really a canine of some sort, I'd really have to say you're a pug. Snout all shortened from constantly having your snout rubbed down in all the messes you've muttered. D:
> 
> Human. Wolves can't use computers let alone manipulate a keyboard. Wolves don't draw, Woooolves don't use the internet. There is a fine line between Spiritualism and plain 100% delerium.


*rolls eyes* Sorry, I can only reason with intelligent people. You've just checked yourself off that list.


----------



## Range (Aug 5, 2008)

Ebon Lupus said:


> And I suppose voicing this attitude and ridiculing ME for the things I enjoy isn't YOU putting yourself above others?


No, I'm not putting myself above other*S*, just you


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> Nope. This is still page 11.
> 
> Page 69 is post 6901.
> 
> ...


 It's not a thousand posts per page, you know that right?


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

dave hyena said:


> Disagreeing with other people is fine, but keep it civil. No need to swear at or insult other people! [/url]   For reference purposes)



We're doing so well


----------



## MistressVixen (Aug 5, 2008)

Jake-Autumn said:


> If you're really a canine of some sort, I'd really have to say you're a pug. Snout all shortened from constantly having your snout rubbed down in all the messes you've muttered. D:
> 
> Human. Wolves can't use computers let alone manipulate a keyboard. Wolves don't draw, Woooolves don't use the internet. There is a fine line between Spiritualism and plain 100% delerium.



seconded.


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 5, 2008)

supersonic250 said:


> *Sighs...*  Maybe if I slam my head against my desk hard enough, I'll KO myself until FA is back up...  *THUD*



Done already, doesn't work.


----------



## MadShroomer420 (Aug 5, 2008)

Mute said:


> Oh no.. I missed the party. *cries bitterly*




Hahahaa .. Vagina --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uukn4jR7UU


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Aug 5, 2008)

Cloudy-Kitty said:


> Use default settings and you'll see



No thanks. I like 100 posts per page. Less time I have to turn pages for me. 

After all, every page loads the same speed for me, be it 20 posts per page, or 100. 

Plus I'm just bored right now....

=^.^=


----------



## steelbeard (Aug 5, 2008)

Holy moo-cow, I'm in a different time zone to the server - I was figuring on THAT having an impact!!


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Aug 5, 2008)

Range said:


> No, I'm not putting myself above other*S*, just you


I bet you're too fat to reach that high.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> It's not a thousand posts per page, you know that right?



Is for me!

=^.^=

Well, it's 100 anyway...


----------



## Anthroraptor (Aug 5, 2008)

Ebon Lupus said:


> *rolls eyes* Sorry, I can only reason with intelligent people. You've just checked yourself off that list.




wow lmao...bad thing to say


----------



## MadShroomer420 (Aug 5, 2008)

Dessy said:


> I'm here. Now the problem is getting rid of me... ^.Â¥.^



WAKE UP! YOUR ASLEEP AT THE WHEEL!!! --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YILKa2bmfVw&feature=related


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

supersonic250 said:


> *Sighs...*  Maybe if I slam my head against my desk hard enough, I'll KO myself until FA is back up...  *THUD*



teehee, oh u


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Aug 5, 2008)

Anthroraptor said:


> wow lmao...bad thing to say


Do you really think I'm scared of pseudo-intellectuals?


----------



## MadShroomer420 (Aug 5, 2008)

Ebon Lupus said:


> I bet you're too fat to reach that high.



I wish I was queer so I could get chicks... ---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oy3QFk4w8tw


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh Might Dragoneer, Impart some wisdom to us plz..

Any news is welcome


----------



## Anthroraptor (Aug 5, 2008)

naa, your just putting things on your own shoulders there.


----------



## supersonic250 (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> teehee, oh u



*Rubs forehead which now has a rather large lump*  Well, that didn't work...  >_<;


----------



## Monak (Aug 5, 2008)

furcity said:


> Oh Might Dragoneer, Impart some wisdom to us plz..
> 
> Any news is welcome



seconds that plea to the all mighty.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Aug 5, 2008)

'Neer and Eevee are both here....

Postageddon is apon us!

Repent!

Or some crap like that.....


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 5, 2008)

who me?


----------



## MadShroomer420 (Aug 5, 2008)

Ebon Lupus said:


> Do you really think I'm scared of pseudo-intellectuals?



And now Ladies and Gentlemen, Here's the event you've all been waiting for ---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltWremW2zeE


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

furcity said:


> Oh Might Dragoneer, Impart some wisdom to us plz..
> 
> Any news is welcome



How many people have grabbed this man's nuts?  What about Damaratus or Pinkuh, they have power, too :<


----------



## Jake-Autumn (Aug 5, 2008)

Ebon Lupus said:


> *rolls eyes* Sorry, I can only reason with intelligent people. You've just checked yourself off that list.



What.. what're you trying to tell me? D: I don't understand wolf! Curse my low level wolf reasoning skill. I never know when to level that up.


----------



## MistressVixen (Aug 5, 2008)

Ebon Lupus said:


> Do you really think I'm scared of pseudo-intellectuals?



I'm not pretending to be the smartest person here, but you certainly are NOT one of them. Tearing people down and saying "oh, I don't like arguing with someone who's less intelligent than myself," only proves that you have nothing better to say or further more, can't think of a better insult.


----------



## dave hyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Because it's over 1,000 posts now, this thread has been locked and can be continued here:

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=538506


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 6, 2008)

Arrow Tibbs said:


> I feel I have spent my time wisely.


Damn straight you did! <3 Yak


----------

